# Feedback- und Bug-Thread zum Redesign des Forums



## BigBubby (24. November 2014)

Gibts einen extra Thread für das neue Forendesign? Ich stell es erst mal hier rein. Das gleiche Problem ist im Prinzip auf der Main auch.
Die Schrift sieht überall irgendwie verpixelt/unscharf aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn der Button für Anhänge auch in der "kurzen" Antwort mit drin ist und nicht nur beim Erweiterten...


----------



## iGameKudan (24. November 2014)

Das Problem habe ich zumindest nur in der Schule mit FF15.0 - die Schrift sieht total ausgefranst aus.


----------



## Laudian (24. November 2014)

Bein benutzen der Forensuche scheint es einen Fehler zu geben. Das Problem tritt sowohl mit dem aktuellen Firefox als auch mit dem alten Opera auf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder hochladen funktioniert auch nicht, man kann nur URLs zu Bildern angeben. Ich musste das Bild also erst auf meinen Webserver laden um es dann hier ins Forum zu stellen.

Und das mit der Schrift ist wirklich merkwürdig, sieht sehr unscharf aus und ich kriege schnell Kopfschmerzen, das hatte ich sonst nicht.


----------



## uka (24. November 2014)

Also ich kann auch keine Bilder hier im Forum hochladen (von dem Rechner aus) - nur über URL ...


----------



## BigBubby (24. November 2014)

achja genau. Das war bei mir der FF33.1 und auch 33.1.1


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2014)

Also ich finde das furchtbar. 

Kleine Änderungen kann man ja vornehmen, 

dass man sich jetzt aber an FB orientiert,

und dieses ähnliche Design übernimmt. 

Ich befürchte, hier werden eine ganze Menge von altgedienten Usern abspringen,

mich mit eingerechnet.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. November 2014)

Habe ein Fehler bei dem Preisvergleich gefunden, sieht bei mit W8.1 und FF (aktuell) so aus:
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...752.html?fromwidget=1&tr_id=pcgameshardware-1

sieht bei mir so aus  (externer Hoster, wegen untenstehendes Problem)

http://thumbnails111.imagebam.com/36645/7b7156366443081.jpg 

2. Bug: Anhänge (Bild) kann ich nur unter Hochladen nur eine URL anklicken...
Edit: Okay, gesehen, das es unter Bild einfügen möglich ist , aber offenbar keine .png (Snipping Tool) mehr, schade..


----------



## _chiller_ (24. November 2014)

In meinen Reviews hängen die Überschriften in der oberen Leiste drin:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...eview-cooler-master-b500v2-im-chromatest.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...l/360516-review-tacens-radix-eco-ii-600w.html
etc.

Ganz toll siehts übrigens hier aus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-lesertest-enermax-ets-n30-taa-stern1710.html
Ist bei mir aber ähnlich wenn ich die Breite der Seite verkleiner und aus einer Zeile der Überschrift mehrere werden.


----------



## soth (24. November 2014)

Das Benutzerkontrollzentrum ist absolut umständlich zu erreichen, Selbiges gilt für die Pinnwand.


----------



## Soulsnap (24. November 2014)

Ich hab vorhin gedacht ich bin bekloppt und auf Facebook gelandet oO

PCGH, bitte gebt den Leuten die Möglichkeit das Design zu wählen. 
Dieses neue vermiest mir persönlich absolut den Lesespass. 
Ich bin beinahe seit den Ersten Monaten dabei und noch nie hab ich ein neues Design so dermassen Schrecklich gefunden wie dieses hier.
Absolut Null Verständnis für diesen Schritt. Klar muss man ab und an was verändern, dann aber bitte keinen Facebook skin...


----------



## bschicht86 (24. November 2014)

Auch von mir die Bitte, entweder rückgängig oder ein auswählbarer Skin.


----------



## zeus0r (24. November 2014)

erster eindruck: vorher war's besser.


----------



## Soulsnap (24. November 2014)

Mal was anderes, gab es nicht sogar nen Testzeitraum, in dem die user das neue Design testen konnten? Sory Jungs ich seh überall nen Haufen Bugs. Euer Vorbild ist nicht zufällig EA oder Ubisoft?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2014)

Im Forum konnte man leider nicht testen, die Webseite schon.

Am Upload sind die Kollegen dran.


----------



## norse (24. November 2014)

Also alles in allem find ichs durchaus Positiv! Sieht deutlich frischer, neuer und schlanker aus. Das einzige was mich stört sind die teils blassen Schriften. Das ist typisch für alle neuen Designs, egal wo man hinschaut! 
Die Schriften also bitte etwas kräfiger und eine klarere Abgrenzung zum Avatar Bereich hätte ich mir gewünsch (linker Bereich bei einem Post).


Ansonsten sehr zufrieden  Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das furchtbar.
> 
> Kleine Änderungen kann man ja vornehmen,
> 
> ...




THIS. Baut doch wenigstens eine Funktion ein, um das alte Design wiederherzustellen. Sorry aber der neue "look" ist einfach nur grässlich. 

- Der gesamte Hintergrund ist grell weiss. Das ist ziemlich anstrengend für's Auge. Macht den Hintergrund grau. (ja, ich benutze Adblock, Ghostery und Noscript und das wird sich auch nicht ändern)

- Die Schrift ist zu klein (vorher war der Unterschied zwischen "schon gelesen" und "jup gab nen neuen Post" VIEL VIEL VIEL besser ersichtlich! Weg mit Schriftgrösse 8 und her mit mindestens Schriftgrösse 12, aber dalli!)

-Wer kam auf die geniale Idee, die Links in der gleichen Farbe darzustellen wie der restliche Text? Wenn irgendjemand in seinem Beitrag etwas von einem Link erzählt, darf ich mit der Maus erst einmal jede einzelne Zeile durchgehen und warten, bis sich der Mauszeiger verändert.

- Warum brauchen wir Beitragssymbole, wenn direkt neben dem Eingabefeld die ganze Liste mit PCGH-Smilies ist? Die reicht!


----------



## BlackNeo (24. November 2014)

Also ich mag das neue Design auch nicht, hätte gerne das alte zurück.

Dafür finde ich die Leiste oben gut, wäre cool wenn man die auch im alten Stil vom Forum beibehalten könnte


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2014)

Das Bilder-Upload-Problem wurde laut Technik übrigens gefixed. Bitte mal prüfen.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

hey,

Hier siehts ja wirklich gut aus! 
Schöner und strukturierter,  auch die Website sieht dadurch viel besser aus.

Aber leider gibts auch ein paar Problemchen:

1)  Wo ist der Gefällt mir   Button ?   Ganz ohne ist doof, und ich bin mir sicher, dass es dadurch moderativ deutlich aufwendiger wird!

2)  Links haben beinahe exakt die gleiche Farbe wie der Text.  Ich kann sie kaum erkennen ....  Wäre schön, wenn die deutlich blauer wären!

3)  Wieso sind meine Profil-Einstellungen nun dauerhaft auf der Abonnement-Seite?  

4)  Die Smileys sind so nicht gut zu erreichen.  Dass der Button verlegt wurde ist ok,  aber dass ich noch auf "mehr" klicken muss um alle zu bekommen,  ist eher eine Behinderung.

5)  Irgendwie finde ich den weißen Hintergrund im Vergleich zum grauen anstrengender ...   Und mein Bildschirm ist wirklich nicht das hellste Modell.   Sieht schön aus,  ist aber unangenehmer.

6)  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beliebtes Thema mit neuen Beiträgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beliebtes Thema ohne neue Beiträge

Das gleiche Icon für zwei gegensätzliche Sachen ??     Ist das nicht redundant?



...   Ich werde es bestimmt noch erweitern ,



Edit:

Die Fettschrift von Themen mit ungelesenen Beiträgen ist irgendwie sehr schwach,  gibts das in noch fetter?


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Also ich kann auch keine Bilder hier im Forum hochladen (von dem Rechner aus) - nur über URL ...



Geht wieder. Das hat sich nach dem Forenupdate aus irgendeinem Gund auf 0 erlaubte Uploads gestellt. Dafür jetzt 15 gleichzeitig.



> 1) Wo ist der Gefällt mir Button ? Ganz ohne ist doof, und ich bin mir sicher, dass es dadurch moderativ deutlich aufwendiger wird!




Ist wie schon erwähnt leider ein Problem, dass auch schon vor dem Forenpatch und ganz plötzlich aufgetreten ist und mit dem nicht mehr vom Hersteller weiter entwickelten SEO-Plugin (dazu gehört das Like-System tatsächlich) zusammenhängt. Das trat jetzt kurzfristig auf und wir haben leider noch nicht analysieren können, woran das liegt. Fakt ist aber, immer wenn es "aussetzt" reißt es das ganze Forum mit sich und alle Menü-Punkte sowie Funktionen verschwinden, darum haben wir das vorübergehend deaktiviert. 
*Edit* Ich habe es jetzt testweise noch mal aktiviert und vorher eine Änderung vorgenommen. Aber wenn das Menü wieder verschwindet, müssen wir es wieder raus nehmen -.-


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2014)

Danke, Leute,

ich bin jetzt draußen.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (24. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Gibts einen extra Thread für das neue Forendesign? Ich stell es erst mal hier rein. Das gleiche Problem ist im Prinzip auf der Main auch.
> Die Schrift sieht überall irgendwie verpixelt/unscharf aus.


Hast Du vielleicht ClearType deaktiviert? Die Webfonts die wir jetzt verwenden benötigen ClearType für eine saubere Darstellung.


----------



## BigBubby (24. November 2014)

Man darf es kaum sagen, aber es ist ein Arbeitsrechner noch mit XP. Da bin ich recht eingeschränkt, was diese Sachen angeht. Ich habe es trotzdem mal aktiviert und danach noch mal geladen und es ist ehrlich gesagt nicht besser geworden. Gerade die Interaktiven Menüs und die Überschriften sehen weiterhin grausig aus. Die Schrift der Nachrichten selbst ist i.O.

Aber mal ne andere Sache, die im anderen Thread auch schon einer angesprochen hat.

GIB DAS KONTROLLZENTRUM ALS DIREKTLINK ZURÜCK


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> GIB DAS KONTROLLZENTRUM ALS DIREKTLINK ZURÜCK



Muss ich absolut zustimmen, hab mir heute morgen erstmal nen Wolf gesucht...


Ansonsten muss ich sagen, vom Design hier gefällt es mir recht gut bisher, auch wenn natürlich das alte Design schon nicht schlecht war.


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. November 2014)

Mouseover Menüs gehen bei Chrome nicht mehr


----------



## Pikus (24. November 2014)

Liegts an mir oder gibt es keine Links für "Neue Beiträge", die Blogs etc?


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. November 2014)

Doch die gäbe es per mouseover
Hier is auch noch ein kleiner Bug:
Sieht nach einer weißen Schrift aus die da nicht hingehört


----------



## Pikus (24. November 2014)

Ah, okay. Wo müsste diese Menü denn erscheinen?

Zur Info: Ich nutze Firefox 33.1.
Ich Update mal FF und versuche es erneut.

/edit: Mit FF 33.1.1 läuft es einwandfrei 

/edit 2: Okay, doch nicht. Zwischendurch werden die Menübuttons komplett ausgeblendet, erst nach mehrmaligen refreshen sind sie wieder da.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2014)

... mit diesem total weißen Untergrund ist das lesen ein Graus. Da macht das Stöbern keinen Spaß.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (24. November 2014)

Ohne Werbung an den Seiten wär das neue Forendesign schon fast super geeignet fürs lesen auf dem Handy ohne irgend ne extra App. Das wars aber auch schon mit dem positiven, beim Aufrufen kommen gleich mehrere Hinweise zu Tapatalk und Forumrunner, welche zu einen gar nicht notwendig sind und im Falle von letzterem auch noch Geld kostet. 
Am Rechner würde ich mich sehr über das alte Design als wählbare Alternative freuen.


----------



## poiu (24. November 2014)

Ma nsiehtr das altbacken aus, dachte zuerst ich bin im auf Archive ORg gelandet und mich im Foruom von  2006 angemeldet



_chiller_ schrieb:


> In meinen Reviews hängen die Überschriften in der oberen Leiste drin:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...eview-cooler-master-b500v2-im-chromatest.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...l/360516-review-tacens-radix-eco-ii-600w.html
> etc.
> ...




das hab ich schon letztes mal mitgemacht, Tabellen, Formatierung... machj ich nicht nochmal XD


----------



## steinschock (24. November 2014)

Steril und leblos ist bei weitem das beste was ich über das design sagen kann, wird jedes mal schlimmer.


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2014)

Genauso wie die letzten Veränderung bei Kickstarter haben die Neuerung zu einer Verschlechterung geführt: 
Wieso muss ich erst ein Mouse-over machen um auf die relevanten Links zu kommen? Diese waren vorher direkt und damit schneller zu erreichen. Dagegen muss man sich jetzt erstmal auf die Suche begeben.
Springt einem nach den ersten Sekunden in die Augen, genauso wie das penetrante weiß im Hintergrund.
Mission: gescheitert, würde ich da mal sagen


----------



## DarkMo (24. November 2014)

wollt ihr gleich noch ein paar eiszapfen überall hinhängen? ich hasse diesen "nordischen" look mit dem blau/weis einfach wie die pest und finds gerade interessant - weil vorher störte es mich nicht so. das war ein "wärmeres" blau oder so ^^ aber das hier ist einfach schrecklich hässlich -.- vorallem ganz oben die kopfzeile. somische globige icons usw... ne, ich will das alte zurück :/ dass das ganze noch wie facebook aussieht, machts ja nochmal schlimmer (hatt ich bis eben garnich gewusst xD).

ach ich seh gerade steinschock hier über mir mit steril und leblos. das triffts wirklich. steril, leblos, kalt. abstoßend :/




edit: ganz vergessen: direkt im foren index, wenn man da so die unterkategorien sieht - ehrlich, da kann man ja kaum erkennen, wo es neues gibt. beides extrem blass und nur schwer zu erahnen *find* also das "dunkelblau" für neues zeugs bitte kräftiger ausfallen lassen.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (24. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> GIB DAS KONTROLLZENTRUM ALS DIREKTLINK ZURÜCK


Klick mal auf das Zahnrad rechts oben...


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

1. Den Hintergrund abdunkeln. Grau wäre ok. Dieser grellweisse Hintergrund ist ein Graus.

2. Die Schrift muss grösser werden (sieht aus wie Calibri, Grösse 8 - Times New Roman, Grösse 12 wäre besser.)

3. In der Themenübersicht kann man kaum erkennen, ob ein Thread neue Posts enthält oder nicht, weil dieses "fett" markieren gleich aussieht wie die normale Schrift. Kann auch an Punkt 2 liegen. Da muss entweder eine grössere Schrift hin oder ein Symbol. 

4. Welcher Honk hat es bitte verbrochen, dass Links die gleiche Farbe wie der Text haben?! Kopf -> Tisch 

5. Warum bitte drop-down-Menus, obwohl daneben 2/3 der Kopfleiste frei ist? Ist die Menuleiste für Controller und Leuten mit 800x600-CRTs entwickelt worden oder wie?!  

6. Warum ne zweite Smiley-Leiste, wenn der Grossteil der PCGH-Smileys darüber nicht ausgewählt werden kann? -> Blödsinn...



TL: DR

Das alte Design war sowohl schöner als auch besser zu lesen und bedienen. Die Forenübersicht ist (schrift- und symbolmässig) schlechter. Die Menus sind verschachtelter. 
-> Das alte Design war subjektiv und obkektiv besser
-> Reroll oder entsprechende Option einbauen bitte. Das neue Design ist absolut für'n Poppes.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2014)

Tut mir leid, aber diesem Design kann ich echt nichts abgewinnen > ein klarer Fall von Verschlimmbesserung. 

Was soll eigentlich einem die Info mit dem Marktplatz nutzen? Die meisten User sind da ja nicht aktiv wie man an den vielen "0" sieht.


----------



## GxGamer (24. November 2014)

Dachte schon ich wär der einzige der Probleme mit der Schrift hat.... Zu dünn, zu klein, für mich kaum erkennbar.
Und die Buchstaben auf den Buttons (Antworten, Erweitert, Abbrechen) sind überhaupt nicht lesbar. Die sehen aus wie zusammengeschmolzene Klumpen. Das N zumindest, der Rest geht gerade mal so.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (24. November 2014)

Mir hats vorher auch besser gefallen :/


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Kaum erkennbar ist sie für mich nicht - aber ziemlich anstrengend zu lesen (dünne, kleine Schrift + grellweisser Hintergrund... Ganz starke Leistung, da hatte das Gehirn wohl gerade Kaffeepause), verglichen mit der alten Aufmachung.


----------



## GxGamer (24. November 2014)

Hats eigentlich einen Grund das der Spiele Screenshot Thread nicht mehr angezeigt wird?


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Bei mir geht er. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nshot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen.html

(schon echt stark, wie gut sichtbar die Links sind, ne?  )


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Meine Fresse.
Schlimmer geht es ja kaum noch. 
Da muss aber meiner Meinung nach eine ganze Menge optimiert und verbessert werden bevor es brauchbar ist.


----------



## GxGamer (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Bei mir geht er.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nshot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen.html
> 
> (schon echt stark, wie gut sichtbar die Links sind, ne?  )



Also ich bekomme nur leere Fenster wenn ich irgendeine Seite des Threads öffne. Ich versuchs mal im Internet Explorer.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Da muss nichts "optimiert" werden. Reroll und dann die entsprechende Festplatte anzünden. 


Übrigens, hier was ich mit "man kann nicht erkennen, wenn ein Thema neue Beiträge hat" meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






GxGamer schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme nur leere Fenster wenn ich  irgendeine Seite des Threads öffne. Ich versuchs mal im Internet  Explorer.



Firefox 33.1 mit den Addons Classic Theme Restorer, Ghostery, NoScript, Adblock Edge, Sitzungsmanager, Better TTV.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Da muss nichts "optimiert" werden. Reroll und dann die entsprechende Festplatte anzünden.



Doch. Einfach das alte Design wieder nehmen. Hat doch jahrelang gereicht.
Was soll dieser Windows 8/Facebook Look jetzt?


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Eben das meine ich ja^^ Zurück auf das Alte und dann alle Speichermedien mit dem neuen Design verbrennen^^




Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Windows 8/Facebook Look jetzt?


Vielleicht hat irgendein BWL-Student wieder eine "gute Idee" gehabt, wie man die Besucherzahlen anheben könnte...  
Das Design sieht jedenfalls aus wie hingeschissen.

Die einzige WIRKLICHE Verbesserung ist die PN-Funktion, wenn man zitiert wird. Ansonsten? -1/10.


----------



## GxGamer (24. November 2014)

Im Internet Explorer geht der Screenshot Thread auch nicht, dort gibts aber wenigstens ne Anzeige. Jetzt bekomm ich beim Bild auch keine Konfiguration mehr hin (größer darstellen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Also wer auch immer das war. Aber nach meinem Ermessen denke ich dass der demnächst im Burger Laden arbeiten wird. 
Andererseits frage ich mich wieso das neue Design nicht mal vorher kurz getestet wird?
Dann wäre man von selbst drauf gekommen dass es für den Arsch ist und hätte es verworfen.
Jetzt muss ich auf die nächste Version warten. Ist ja hier schon fast so wie bei Microsoft.


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2014)

Bin dann mal weg ....entweder neue Brille kaufen oder anderes Forum suchen 

geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Hmm eigenartig. Bei mir geht's.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@True Monkey
Genau das. Ich hab mittlerweile meinen Luxx-Account wiederbelebt. Wenn das hier bleibt, bin ich weg.


Genau genommen war der Gedankengang beim ersten Öffnen etwa so:
1. Was ist jetzt wieder kaputt...
2. Mal im Feedback-Thread schauen, ob das Problem bei mir liegt...
3. WTF DAS SOLL EIN DESIGN SEIN? 
4. Ok, die PCGH-Staff ist dem Anschein nach endgültig verblödet.
5. Mal schauen, ob man da wenigstens noch etwas fixen kann
6. GG WP, leck mich am Arsch PCGH.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg ....entweder neue Brille kaufen oder anderes Forum suchen
> 
> geht ja mal gar nicht



Sehe ich auch so.

Also wenn ich eine Pinnwandnachricht erhalte und dann drauf klicke muss ich auch gleich auf die Pinnwand kommen. 
Was soll der Unsinn dass ich erst auf "Aktivitäten" komme? Da will ich nicht hin.


----------



## StefanStg (24. November 2014)

Was soll die komische Aktivitäten Leiste interessiert mich doch einen feuchten was meine Freunde machen ich will gleich auf meine Pinnwand kommen.


----------



## Softy (24. November 2014)

Macht den Scheiß bitte wieder rückgängig. Das ist ein epic fail, nix anderes


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Das Einzige, was nicht ins Konzept passt, ist, dass die "Gefällt mir"-Funktion weg ist. Facebook ist mit dem Daumen gross geworden. 

Allerdings würden hier warscheinlich die "PCGH hat voll ins Klo gegriffen"-Beiträge 500 "likes" bekommen, wenn man denn könnte...


----------



## StefanStg (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Genau genommen war der Gedankengang beim ersten Öffnen etwa so:
> 1. Was ist jetzt wieder kaputt...
> 2. Mal im Feedback-Thread schauen, ob das Problem bei mir liegt...
> 3. WTF DAS SOLL EIN DESIGN SEIN?
> ...



Genau das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht die haben eine Macke


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

wieso hängt der Smiley jetzt herunter?
Früher war der auf einer Ebene mit dem Text. Jetzt hängt er im Tiefgang. Sieht echt bescheuert aus.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Die Verantwortlichen durften erst mit mindestens 1.5 Promille überhaupt daran arbeiten - anders kann ich mir diese Fehlgeburt einfach nicht vorstellen. 

Sorry, aber jede verdammte Seite aus einem "Bauen Sie sich Ihre eigene Website in 30 Minuten"-Baukasten ist ansprechender. Das hier ist einfach nur widerlich.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Egal wer das hier verbrochen hat.
Aber das geht einfach gar nicht. 
Gab es nur einen einzigen der das hier geschnitzt hat und dann sagte "ich bin fertig" und alle haben trunkend und erheitert auf den "neues Design jetzt" Button gedrückt?
Was macht der sonst? Bei Facebook jubelarien über sich selbst verfassen?


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

http://strawpoll.me/3057189


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

Nana Kinder, jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder     Wenigstens ist die Website wieder etwas überschaubarer ...   

Aber hier kann ich nur nochmal meinen Post vom Anfang wiederholen:

- Links sind so gut wie nicht erkennbar
- Themen mit neuen Beiträgen sind nicht erkennbar
- der extrem harte Kontrast durch den Wechsel der Hintergrundfarbe zu blendendem Weiß machts auch nicht unbedingt einfacher
- Ich weiß, ihr könnt nichts für die Inkompatibilität des Moduls,  aber trotzdem ist der fehlende "Gefällt-Mir"-Button ein ernstes Thema.  Wenn ich jetzt jedes mal einen Beitrag mit "Gefällt mir"  schreibe,  spammen wir hier jeden Thread zu ... 
- die verdammten Smileys sind echt umständlich zu erreichen! 

- und last but not least:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beliebtes Thema mit neuen Beiträgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beliebtes Thema ohne neue Beiträge

Ist einfach eine vollkommen unsinnige Sache.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist die Website wieder etwas überschaubarer ...




Wann war sie denn unüberschaubar? Im Gegenteil, die verschiedenen Reiter (Forum, Blogs etc.) sind jetzt in "Forum" verschwunden und nur noch als Drop-down-Menu zu erreichen.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Das mit der Feuer Logo verstehe ich auch nicht.
So wie das vorher war, war es wesentlich besser und sinnvoller.
Das neue Design ist eine einzige Katastrophe.
Wo war noch mal der Thread wo man seinen Account löschen lassen kann?


----------



## iKimi22 (24. November 2014)

Funktioniert Tapatalk eigentlich ?
Ich konnte mich nie einloggen via Tapatalk..


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. November 2014)

Unübersichtlich, umständlich, na ja, ich stimme den Kritikern voll zu und muss deren Kritik nicht wiederholen. Das alte Design war vielleicht - ähm - na ja, alt eben, aber es war auch funktional, gut zu lesen, ergonomisch eben. Merke: Was früher gut war, wäre auch heute noch gut, wenn man die Finger davon gelassen hätte." (Jochen Malmsheimer)

Für die neue PCGH-Wegsite gilt übrigens das Gleiche. Fürchterlich unübersichtlich!


----------



## Soulsnap (24. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist die Website wieder etwas überschaubarer ...



Ich fand die website vorher um einiges komfortabler, ist aber denke ich eher subjektiv.

Ich kann mich leider nur den Aussagen einiger User anschliessen und wiederholen:
Das schlechteste Design das ich bis heute hier erlebt hab und für mich eher fragwürdig, die Assoziation zu Facebook.
Neuerungen gern, aber dann doch bitte nicht so nen halbgaren Aufguss..


----------



## Lyran (24. November 2014)

Finde das neue Design unübersichtlich und den Kontrast von Dunkelblau und Hellgrau viel zu hoch, tut mir echt in den Augen weh. Das alte Design gefällt mir deutlich besser, sowohl funktionell als auch visuell.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (24. November 2014)

Ich persönlich fand das neue design auch wesentlich übersichtlicher, was mich vorallem stört, dass man nicht auf seinen namen klicken kann und dann gleich auf sein profil kommt, sondern erst so ein hypersensitives dropdown geöffnet wird, denke aber, man kann sich dran gewöhnen


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

Lyran schrieb:


> Finde das neue Design unübersichtlich und den Kontrast von Dunkelblau und Hellgrau viel zu hoch, tut mir echt in den Augen weh. Das alte Design gefällt mir deutlich besser, sowohl funktionell als auch visuell.




"Gefällt mir!"


----------



## BertB (24. November 2014)

muss blöd rumsuchen,
schrift zu klein/dünn/blass,
neue icons gefallen nicht

gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2014)

Lyran schrieb:


> Finde das neue Design unübersichtlich und den Kontrast von Dunkelblau und Hellgrau viel zu hoch, tut mir echt in den Augen weh. Das alte Design gefällt mir deutlich besser, sowohl funktionell als auch visuell.



"gefällt mir" auch.... Spaß beiseite, nimmt sich jemand der Kritik an oder vergeuden wir hier nur unsere Zeit?


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> oder vergeuden wir hier nur unsere Zeit?



würde ich mal annehmen da das neue Design ja schon feststeht.
Alles weiter wird im Laufe der nächsten 5 Jahre vielleicht mal angepasst aber grundlegendes wird sicher nicht mehr geändert.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> vergeuden wir hier nur unsere Zeit?



Warscheinlich das. 

In ein paar Tagen hagelt's dann Verwarnungen und Punkte, weil sich irgendein Coder "persönlich angegriffen" fühlt und sich bei den Mods ausheult, weil sein Design hier zerrissen wird.


----------



## ACDSee (24. November 2014)

Mir gefällt das neue Design derzeit nicht sonderlich.

- Augen schmerzen, zu viel Kontrast, zu grell, zu steril, das Lesen strengt sehr an
- kein "Gefällt mir - Knopf" mehr
- Erster Gedanke: "Oh shit-was ist dass denn?"
- Zwischenspeichern, während ich schreibe? Warum?
- Der Marktplatz funktioniert derzeit per PCGH-App auf Andriod nicht

Positive Veränderungen habe ich noch keine bemerkt.


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2014)

> - kein "Gefällt mir - Knopf" mehr


Das Problem wurde schon erklärt und hat nichts mit dem neuen Design zu tun.



> Zwischenspeichern, während ich schreibe? Warum?


Damit der Text nach einem Absturz noch da ist. Mir gefällt es.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Damit der Text nach einem Absturz noch da ist.



An sich eine gute Sache... Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich seit 2012 noch keinen Absturz hatte, der mich Text gekostet hätte. Grosse Beiträge werden entweder im Word geschrieben und dann rüberkopiert oder ansonsten das Vorbereitungsforum benutzt. Dort kann man den Post einfach speichern, bearbeiten, wieder speichern usw.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Problem wurde schon erklärt und hat nichts mit dem neuen Design zu tun.


Das Problem wurde erklärt und hat sehr wohl mit der Umstellung zu tun.  
Vorher gings schließlich ...   Aber da wurde wohl nicht ausreichend die Kompatibilität getestet.   

Oder jemand findet es witzig, wenn ich ab sofort immer einen Beitrag  mit  dem Inhalt   "Gefällt mir!"  schreibe.
Ich glaube, ich lege gleich mal ein Makro auf der Tastatur an.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Damit der Text nach einem Absturz noch da ist. Mir gefällt es.


Ich finde es auch überflüssig,  ist aber nicht weiter schlimm.


Viel schlimmer:  Beiträge editieren funktioniert scheinbar nicht  richtig.  Meine Edit wurde vorhin als neuer Beitrag mit dem alten Text +  Edit gespeichert.  


Aber die Frage bleibt bestehen: 
Interessiert es eigentlich jemanden?  Oder müssen wir Greasemonkey-Script o.ä.  aufsetzen damit das Forum wieder nutzbar ist? 

nebenbei werde ich schätzungsweise übermorgen Augenkrebs vom Lesen mit diesen extremen Kontrasten haben ...

Edit: 
Das Logo im Browser-Tab ist auch nicht unbedingt schöner geworden ...


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Ich glaube, dieses "Feedback" hier sagt genug^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dieses "Feedback" hier sagt genug^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Gefällt mir!"


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

Noch ein Problem:  Ich kann keine Optionen zur Anzeige von hochgeladenen Bildern mehr finden?   Ist die eifnach ganz woanders oder ist sie weg?


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das Problem wurde erklärt und hat sehr wohl mit der Umstellung zu tun.
> Vorher gings schließlich ...   Aber da wurde wohl nicht ausreichend die Kompatibilität getestet.


Nein:


ZAM schrieb:


> Das Like-System ist wegen dem Problem mit dem SEO-Plugin zur Zeit deaktiviert bzw. kommt es da zu Aussetzern.
> Das Plugin-Problem hängt übrigens nicht mit dem Redesign zusammen, sondern trat am Freitag schon in der alten Forenversion plötzlich auf.





ZAM schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass plötzlich das jahrelang funktionierende SEO-Plugin Probleme macht und das Forum sich dadurch in einen "Ich habe keinen Bock"-Modus versetzt. D.h. das Forum schaltet aus nicht ersichtlichem Grund einfach alle Plugins und Javascript-Implementationen ab. Wir haben das SEO-Plugin deswegen am Wochenende erst mal komplett deaktiviert. Leider hängen damit auch die "Likes" zusammen.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2014)

... wie kommen jetzt die Bilder in den Post?
...alles neu, nur nichts gescheites.


----------



## -Loki- (24. November 2014)

Ich zietiere mich jetzm mal selbst aus dem Feedbackthread zur neuen Seite.


> OK also ist es jetzt faktum das wir eine Hady/Tablet-Seite bekommen.
> Ich werde versuchen mich damit anzufreunden. Aber ich befürchte es wird mir genau so wenig gelingen wie bei der PCG-Seite.
> Naja es bleibt wenigsten noch das Forum was man lesen kann. Oder wollt ihr das auch noch verhunzen?


Nachdem ich mich durch die Hompage quälen musste hatte ich mich richtig aufs Forum gefreut.
Und was ist?!
Ich muß diesen Rotz ertragen?! 
Das kann doch echt nicht euer Ernst sein, oder wollt Ihr die User zwanghaft vergraulen?
- Stasibook-style der in den Augen schmertzt
- Links von denen man wissen muß das sie da sind, oder sie übersieht.
- Unterscheidung von Threads mit neuen Beiträgen von welchen ohne nicht mehr sehr eindeutig.
usw. ect. müssen ja nicht alle Punkte tausenmal erwähnt werden.

Aber Moment. Muß ich das ertragen? Nein, muß ich nicht!
Ich kann ja gehen, und so leid es mir nach all den Jahren tut, ich ziehe es ernsthaft in erwägung.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2014)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Ich zietiere mich jetzm mal selbst aus dem Feedbackthread zur neuen Seite.
> 
> Nachdem ich mich durch die Hompage quälen musste hatte ich mich richtig aufs Forum gefreut.
> Und was ist?!
> ...



"Gefällt mir" geht mir so ähnlich. Länger als 5 min kann ich das grelle Design nicht ertragen. Meine Augen sind schon etwas älter.


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2014)

> Links von denen man wissen muß das sie da sind, oder sie übersieht.


Zumindest ich sehe sie ohne großes Probleme, wobei sie nicht sehr auffällig sind.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Ich zietiere mich jetzm mal selbst aus dem Feedbackthread zur neuen Seite.
> 
> Nachdem ich mich durch die Hompage quälen musste hatte ich mich richtig aufs Forum gefreut.
> Und was ist?!
> ...



"Gefällt mir!"


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Ich zietiere mich jetzm mal selbst aus dem Feedbackthread zur neuen Seite.
> 
> Nachdem ich mich durch die Hompage quälen musste hatte ich mich richtig aufs Forum gefreut.
> Und was ist?!
> ...





Das Ganze lässt sich eigentlich so zusammenfassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cryonics (24. November 2014)

Das neue Design bzw. die neue Forengestaltung ist stark grenzwertig.

Wie meine Vorredner schon beschrieben haben, es schmerzt in den Augen.

Das alte Design war pflegeleicht und noch hübsch dazu.

Aber offenbar meinen die Frontendleute von nahezu jeder gut besuchten Website ihrer Seite einen "Kachel-Look" zu verpassen, sie müssen also unbedingt dem Hype folgen. Schrecklich sowas. 

Die Navbar ist echt ein graus, das Userinterface / Kontrollzentrum ebenso.

Ein paar kleinere Änderungen zur Steigerung der Benutzerfreundlichkeit wären tausendmal besser als das, was wir hier sehen.

Klar ist das hier erst ein Betastadium, aber so wie es jetzt aussieht, einfach grauenhaft.

Gehe davon aus, das ihr viele, vorallem alt eingesessene User dadurch verlieren werdet, und generell User durch die neue Forengestaltung verärgert sind u.ä und evnentuell dem Forum den Rücken kehren werden.

Für PCGHX wäre vorallem der Verlust der Beratungsgurus schmerzhaft.

Ich bin gespannt was daraus wird.

*//@Tresh: Das Bild passt perfekt.*


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das Ganze lässt sich eigentlich so zusammenfassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Gefällt mir!"


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. November 2014)

Anmeldung im Forum über Handy über Browser ist weiterhin nicht Möglich ...


----------



## StefanStg (24. November 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Anmeldung im Forum über Handy über Browser ist weiterhin nicht Möglich ...


Ja zum kotzen


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Anmeldung im Forum über Handy über Browser ist weiterhin nicht Möglich ...



Bei mir ging es vorher ...   

Jetzt muss ich mich durch mehrere Fullscreen-PopUp-Werbungen kämpfen,  kann dann meine Daten eingeben ...   Und dann bleibt er irgendwie stecken.


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. November 2014)

Funktioniert bei mir nur wenn ich erst schnell auf registrieren klicke und danach auf Anmelden, aber sobald ich in ein Unterforum gehe bin ich sofort ausgeloggt. 

Zum Design selbst: Ich bin langsam drin, es ist unübersichtlich und verursacht krass Augenschmerzen und die Zitate sind auf 2560*1440 (27") echt schlecht zu lesen, wenn man nicht auf 10 Zentimeter ans Display möchte.


----------



## iGameKudan (24. November 2014)

Selbiges Problem auf dem Handy... Einloggen ist zwar kein Thema, aber ich kann nicht auf geschützte Bereiche (Marktplatz...) zugreifen noch Posts verfassen. Immer Permission denied....

Und was das Design angeht: Es ist für die Tonne. Und zwar nur aus dem Grund, da es viel zu hell ist... Sonst gefällts mir wirklich gut.


----------



## godfather22 (24. November 2014)

Bild ich mir das nur ein oder ist das eine neue schriftart? Das wirkt auf mich total duselig... Als würd ich einen Comic lesen. Und Minimalismus ist ja schön und gut aber müssen die Abstände von den Elementen wirklich so groß sein?
Hab für mich jetzt erstmal arial eingestellt. ...Wird aber anscheinend nicht angenommen, sondern sofort nach dem Posten in diese duselige Schriftart umgewandelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr hättet vielleicht nicht alles auf einmal umstellen sollen, sondern Schritt für Schritt... Ne Herzkranke Oma schubst man ja auch nicht ins kalte Wasser.

Was soll das überhaupt Facebook zu kopieren und den Gefällt mir-Button zu vergessen


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2014)

... so jetzt reicht es erst einmal.... wenn sich hier nichts ändert am aussehen bin ich weg. 
2 Seiten hier lesen und die Augen tränen. Was haben die Entwickler für Augen? Lesen die ihre Ergebnisse nicht und sagen sich selbst .... GROßER Mist den wir hier verzapft haben.... SCHADE.
Bilder kann man immer noch nicht einfügen.......


----------



## godfather22 (24. November 2014)

Hier sieht das ganze doch schon mal viel besser aus...

Alles schön in die Mitte von der Seite, die Posts etwas kürzer und ne anständige Schrift und ein Gefällt mir-Button und ich bin nihct mehr wütend auf euch 

Und bitte die hyperlinks etwas hellblauer... Im kontrast zum Dunkelblauen Layout hebt sich das zu wenig ab.


----------



## Ü50 (24. November 2014)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg ....entweder neue Brille kaufen oder anderes Forum suchen
> 
> geht ja mal gar nicht



@ True, die neue Brille habe ich schon.

Ein neues Forum wird sich auch noch finden. So langsam frage ich mich, warum permanent eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben werden muss.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dieses "Feedback" hier sagt genug^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ist die Abstimmung versteckt? 
Die braucht eindeutig noch mehr "Altes Design war besser"-Klicks.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

hier.
http://strawpoll.me/3057189


----------



## iGameKudan (24. November 2014)

Hab mal dafür gestimmt, wofür 80% der Leute gestimmt haben...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> hier.
> http://strawpoll.me/3057189


Hab gerade auch gefunden, aber Danke für den Hinweis. 

Man ist das unübersichtlich hier und Kopfschmerzen bekomme ich auch schon von dem Mist.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Bringt sowieso nichts. Irgendein Pfosten hat das irgendwo mal entschieden und jetzt wird das auch umgesetzt *Hacken zusammenschlag*.


----------



## Cryonics (24. November 2014)

Bitte startet eine Umfrage !

Das macht mehr sinn als den Usern ein Design aufzuzwingen ...

Edit:

Danke Teutonnen . Zu spät gesehen .

Hoffen wir dass sich die Administratoren dies zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. November 2014)

Das dumme ist, ihr bringt aber Einnahmen wenn ihr hier gegen das Design postet -> Werbung . [X] altes Design.

Seit dem neuen Design funztz die App nicht mehr


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Werbung



adblock, noscript, ghostery.

Keine cookies, keine javascripts, keine Banner.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

Also die neue Struktur ist ja an sich gut ...  

Aber auf was für einem Bildschirm wurden bloß die neuen Farben und Schrift  ausgesucht?!


----------



## Cryonics (24. November 2014)

Ich hab ja nix gegen Updates, aber so wie's momentan aussieht ...   .


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2014)

jepp ...   ich habe mittlerweile das Gefühl ich wäre halb blind ...  Es ist wirklich anstrengend diese Oberfläche zu nutzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Seit dem neuen Design funztz die App nicht mehr


Bei mir läuft sie.


----------



## Cryonics (24. November 2014)

Ich hab schon arg Probleme mit den Augen, aber da tut's echt weh nur alleine durch's kurze lesen ..


----------



## GxGamer (24. November 2014)

Auf meinem zweiten Rechner ist die Schrift wunderbar. Beide Firefox, beide den gleichen Treiber, beide Windows 7. Der zweite h at aber eine GTS 450 anstatt einer GTX580. Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Laudian (24. November 2014)

Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen, dass ich weder am iPhone noch am iPad im Forum zoomen kann. Hoffentlich ist das nicht beabsichtigt wie auf 99% aller für Smartphones "optimierten" Seiten, so treffe ich nämlich keine Knöpfe.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen, dass ich weder am iPhone noch am iPad im Forum zoomen kann. Hoffentlich ist das nicht beabsichtigt wie auf 99% aller für Smartphones "optimierten" Seiten, so treffe ich nämlich keine Knöpfe.



Moment ich probier's mal über Android. 

EDIT: Nope, geht nicht, wenn ich über den Browser reingehe.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. November 2014)

Was ich mal schön fände:  Die Tastenkombination fürs Absenden eines Beitrags frei wählen zu können!   Alt+S  ist nicht schlecht,  funktioniert aber in Firefox nicht, da es dort mit den Shortcuts des Browsers selbst kollidiert. 
Bin ich denn der Einzige hier der FF verwendet?  Oder hat sonst niemand das Bedürfnis nach Shortcuts?


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2014)

Ich kann mich bei der App auf meinem S5 nicht mehr einloggen und am PC ist die Schrift kaum lesbar mit FF und IE.
Schreibt man aber etwas, ist das ohne Probleme lesbar.


----------



## StefanStg (25. November 2014)

Wie kann es sein das mir der Thread nicht mehr angezeigt wird?


----------



## Softy (25. November 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Auf meinem zweiten Rechner ist die Schrift wunderbar. Beide Firefox, beide den gleichen Treiber, beide Windows 7. Der zweite h at aber eine GTS 450 anstatt einer GTX580. Versteh ich nicht.



Das neue Layout wurde eben auf Biegen und Brechen auf Smartphones und Tablets ausgelegt. Die GTX  580 ist halt einfach zu schnell dafür   Im Übrigen halte ich das für genau das falsche Signal für eine* PC*-Hardwareseite 



			
				PCGH Main schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Monaten arbeiten wir aktiv am Redesign der Webseite von PC Games Hardware



Wenn das dann das Ergebnis ist: Was immer ihr auch nehmt, lasst es weg. Oder verteilt es an die User, damit sie das neue Layout auch toll finden können 

@topic
- Was soll das, dass ich nach 3 Zeilen bereits scrollen muss, wenn ich einen Post verfasse? 
- Wieso kommt erst lauter irrelevanter Mist, wenn ich auf meinen Nickname oben klicke?
- Wen interessiert "Meine Aktivitäten"? Keine Sau. Und wieso muss ich dann nochmal extra klicken, um endlich mal auf die Pinnwand zu kommen?
- Die ganze Menüstruktur ist völlig wirr und undurchdacht. Intuitive Steuerung: Fehlanzeige.


----------



## BertB (25. November 2014)

auch am tablet gefällts mir nicht besser


----------



## T-Drive (25. November 2014)

Mir gfällts. Mal was anderes/neues.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Klick mal auf das Zahnrad rechts oben...


Danke. 
Also noch mal wiederholt, falls es jemand nicht gesehen/gelesen hat.
Das Kontrollzentrum ist das Zahnrad rechts.

Bleibt noch der Grausige Kontrast, die kleine Schrift und die ausgefransten Schriften in den Menüs.

Edit: Kannst du zufällig auch erklären, was das Flammensymbol zu bedeuten hat? Man kann es ja nicht mal anklicken bzw. es reagiert da nichts. 
Übrigens wäre ich weiterhin dafür, dass der "Doppelpfeil" für letzter nicht gelesener Post irgendwie größer gesetzt wird oder vielleicht mit der Flamme verbunden, denn es ist grausig z.B. am Handy den Doppelpfeil zu treffen. Besonders da sich das Mobile Webdesign nicht zoomen lässt.


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2014)

Also mir gefällt das neue Forum designmäßig besser. Die Performance ist besser (empfunden). Extrem fällt mir auf das dieses Forum auf dem IE bei mir an der Arbeit katastrophal lief. Site stürzte ab oder freezte. Jetzt läufts wie an jedem anderen Rechner den ich nutze sehr gut in allen Browsern. Safari, Mozilla und Opera sowie IE.

Gefällt mir gut das das Forum aufgeräumter wirkt.


----------



## Falk (25. November 2014)

Finds nicht schlecht - wirkt mal sehr aufgeräumt und aus einem Guss. Und alle wichtigen Funktionen sind nach wie vor vorhanden, da die Forensoftware ja die selbe ist. Von daher ist es ja wirklich nur eine optische Umstellung.


----------



## DerMega (25. November 2014)

Hat die neue Website keine Mobilversion? Ich lande mit dem Handy auf der Dektopvariante und muss wie wild rumscrollen oO
Nevermind.
Die Schrift hier im Forum ist ne Katastrophe unkonstandte Strichstärke etc.. Langes Lesen strengt tierisch an.
Wenn ich oben auf "Neues" Klicke geht das Dropdownmenu HINTER der Werbung auf. Ich bin schon so fair und lasse den Adblocker in diesem Forum aus aber dann lasst es mich doch wenigstens richtig benutzen :-/

Finde die Änderungen auf der Webseite und im Forum auch alles Andere als gelungen und übersichtlicher. Schade


----------



## Soulsnap (25. November 2014)

Oh gerade festgestellt, mitm Handy funzt die Forensoftware ziemlich bescheiden. zommen nicht möglich, keine signatur, etc.

@PCGH: Nehmt ihr euch der Kritik an oder wollt ihr das aussitzen? Ich denke das negative Feedback ist Aussagekräftig genug. 
Wenn wir Facebook wollen würden dann bräuchten wir nihct auf PCGHX.de gehen ...


----------



## MOD6699 (25. November 2014)

Zitieren funzt nicht und wenn ich auf antworte klicke meint mein IE "Diese Seite verlassen oder auf dieser Seite bleiben" bleib ich speichert er den Beitrag.

IE 9


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

also keine Signatur finde ich in der Webansicht ganz praktisch. Nur mal so, da man dann nicht ganz so weit scrollen muss.

Aber nachdem ich jetzt so eine halbe Stunde am Stück im Forum unterwegs war, muss ich echt sagen, dass es anstrengend ist. Ich arbeite ja 6-8h am Tag am PC. Aber 30min PCGH Extreme Forum ist anstrengender. 
Keine Ahnung ob es von der Breite, der Schrift oder/und dem Kontrast kommt. Richtig ekelhaft Augenschmerzen.


----------



## DerMega (25. November 2014)

Nimm mal einen Browser.
Chrome oder FF z.B. da funktionierts.

Trotzdem traurig, dass es nicht richtig optimiert ist.

Ich habe jetzt 2 Threads gelesen und meine Augen brennen wie hulle. Schade. Ich war hier sehr gerne!


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. November 2014)

Kann  in der PCGHX Android App nicht auf meine Nachrichten oder abonnierte Themen zugreifen obwohl ich eingeloggt bin.

BTW Find ich das "Menü" vom Profil bzw gut, dass man direkt auf abonnierte Themen zugreifen kann ohne ins Kontrollzentrum zu müssen.


----------



## MOD6699 (25. November 2014)

DerMega schrieb:


> Nimm mal einen Browser.
> Chrome oder FF z.B. da funktionierts.
> 
> Trotzdem traurig, dass es nicht richtig optimiert ist.
> ...




Meinst du mich? Ich kann/darf keinen anderen Browser verwenden ansonsten würde ich zumindest die neueste Version nutzen. 

Das Zitieren funzt jetzt doch. Keine Ahnung ob gefixt oder ob ich nur was falsches geklickt habe.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2014)

Öhhm. Ich frage mal vorsichtig, aber das ist nicht euer ernst, oder? Ist Heute der 1. April oder so?
Das "neue" Design sieht aus, als wurde es von einem unbezahlten Design Praktikanten in den 90er Jahren gestaltet. Grundsätzlich ist es mir egal wie ihr das Foren Design verschandelt, aber lasst mich bitte das alte Design auswählen.


Edit: Mal eine komplett ernst gemeinte Frage, wie lange habt ihr daran gearbeitet und wie viel dafür bezahlt? Wenn ihr mehr als 100€ bezahlt habt und das länger als 3 -4 Tage gedauert hat, wurdet ihr gewaltig beschissen ...


----------



## sav (25. November 2014)

Die neue Optik gefällt mir sehr gut, allerdings wirkt alles sehr unausgereift. 

Ich würde mir eine Einstellung wünschen, mit der ich das alte Design aktivieren könnte.


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Zitieren funzt nicht und wenn ich auf antworte klicke meint mein IE "Diese Seite verlassen oder auf dieser Seite bleiben" bleib ich speichert er den Beitrag.
> 
> IE 9



Bei mir geht zitieren


----------



## soth (25. November 2014)

Warum lande ich, wenn ich im Benutzerzentrum eine Pinnwandnachricht anklicke nicht auf der Pinnwand, sondern in diesem dummen Aktivitätenreiter?
Kann man das Profil als Link auf den Benutzernamen setzen?
Könnte man in den Einstellungen eine Option setzen diesen "Aktivität"squatsch auszustellen, oder zumindest direkt auf der Pinnwand zu landen?


----------



## XT1024 (25. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Aber nachdem ich jetzt so eine halbe Stunde am Stück im Forum unterwegs war, muss ich echt sagen, dass es anstrengend ist. Ich arbeite ja 6-8h am Tag am PC. Aber 30min PCGH Extreme Forum ist anstrengender.
> Keine Ahnung ob es von der Breite, der Schrift oder/und dem Kontrast kommt. Richtig ekelhaft Augenschmerzen.


Dann bin ich damit also doch nicht alleine? Und ich dachte schon ich brauche mittlerweile Hilfe beim Sehen.
---
Schriftgröße? OK, muss ich im FiFo halt 2x zoomen und dann sind die Abstände in Suchergebnissen auch etwas schöner
aber die dunklen Balken tun irgendwie in den Augen weh


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (25. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Beliebtes Thema mit neuen Beiträgen
> ...


Gefixed. Betraf aber nur die Legende, in der Threadübersicht hat sich das bereits optisch unterschieden.



microwilli schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand das neue design auch wesentlich übersichtlicher, was mich vorallem stört, dass man nicht auf seinen namen klicken kann und dann gleich auf sein profil kommt, sondern erst so ein hypersensitives dropdown geöffnet wird, denke aber, man kann sich dran gewöhnen


Benutzername ist jetzt mit dem Profil verlinkt.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das Logo im Browser-Tab ist auch nicht unbedingt schöner geworden ...


Das wurde auch gar nicht geändert 



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Bilder kann man immer noch nicht einfügen.......


Sollte gehen, bei "Direkt antworten" über den "Grafik einfügen"-Button, im erweiterten Modus kann man auch die bereits hochgeladenen Bilder platzieren: unten auf "Anhänge verwalten" klicken.



Softy schrieb:


> - Wen interessiert "Meine Aktivitäten"? Keine Sau. Und wieso muss ich dann nochmal extra klicken, um endlich mal auf die Pinnwand zu kommen?


Für das neue Responsive-Skin musste auch das Forum auf die neueste 4er-Version aktualisiert werden, die bringt diese Aktivitäten mit. Da es anscheinend viele stört, wird jetzt wieder die Pinnwand zuerst angezeigt (ich hatte da mal ein Plugin fürs PCG-Forum gebaut, das Forum selbst bietet dazu leider keine Option).



DerMega schrieb:


> Wenn ich oben auf "Neues" Klicke geht das Dropdownmenu HINTER der Werbung auf. Ich bin schon so fair und lasse den Adblocker in diesem Forum aus aber dann lasst es mich doch wenigstens richtig benutzen :-/


Es kommt leider immer wieder vor dass Flash-Werbung ausgeliefert wird, die technisch so eingebunden ist dass kein Menü dieser Welt sich darüber legen würde (Stichwort wmode). In diesem Fall bitte den "Problem mit Werbung"-Button nutzen. Das geht direkt an unseren Vermarkter, mit genauen Daten welche Werbung gerade ausgeliefert wurde. Der kann das dann korrigieren.

Im übrigen habe ich jetzt einige Seiten in diesem Thread gelesen und habe keinerlei Augenprobleme (Win7, 1600x1200, Chrome). Und nein, ich bin nicht der Designer


----------



## Soulsnap (25. November 2014)

Wird die Farbgebung auch noch gefixt? Ich hoffe doch, denn so kann man hier kaum noch anständig lesen, die Augen schmerzen nach kurzer Zeit.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

*Hallo, 
ich kann mich nicht mehr über das Forum einloggen, es funktioniert nur mehr über die Main - ärgerlich.                         
*
Ich kann mich erinnern das dies früher auch mal war, ich glaube als die letzte Designänderung vollzogen wurde -_-


----------



## soth (25. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Für das neue Responsive-Skin musste auch das Forum auf die neueste 4er-Version aktualisiert werden, die bringt diese Aktivitäten mit. Da es anscheinend viele stört, wird jetzt wieder die Pinnwand zuerst angezeigt (ich hatte da mal ein Plugin fürs PCG-Forum gebaut, das Forum selbst bietet dazu leider keine Option).


Ich lande beim Klick auf "Mein Profil", respektiv meinen Namen immer noch auf den Aktivitäten.

Und klicke ich dort auf "Weiterlesen" oder "Pinnwandeintrag" bei einem ... naja Pinnwandeintrag eben , lande ich wieder bei den Aktivitäten.
Genauer gesagt lande ich auf dem Profil des Empfängers und dort dann im Aktivitätenreiter.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. November 2014)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Oh gerade festgestellt, mitm Handy funzt die Forensoftware ziemlich bescheiden. zommen nicht möglich, keine signatur, etc.
> 
> @PCGH: Nehmt ihr euch der Kritik an oder wollt ihr das aussitzen? Ich denke das negative Feedback ist Aussagekräftig genug.
> Wenn wir Facebook wollen würden dann bräuchten wir nihct auf PCGHX.de gehen ...



"GEFÄLLT MIR"


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Warum lande ich, wenn ich im Benutzerzentrum eine Pinnwandnachricht anklicke nicht auf der Pinnwand, sondern in diesem dummen Aktivitätenreiter?



/fixed



			
				ΔΣΛ;6987037 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo,
> ich kann mich nicht mehr über das Forum einloggen, es funktioniert nur mehr über die Main - ärgerlich.
> *
> Ich kann mich erinnern das dies früher auch mal war, ich glaube als die letzte Designänderung vollzogen wurde -_-



Versuche es bitte noch mal (habe dir darauf in dem anderen Thread schon geantwortet, deine Erinnerung trügt dich nicht. ^^)


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Wir noch mal erklärt, welchen Sinn die kleine Flamme z.B. im Kontrollzentrum vor den Beiträgen hat? Draufklicken macht nichts. Also was sagt mir das?


----------



## soth (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> /fixed


Ich lande leider immer noch auf der  Aktivitäten Seite, egal ob beim Klicken im Benutzerkontrollzentrum oder  auf der Aktivitätenseite. Browser ist FF 33.1.1, Cache habe ich auch mal geleert.

Genauso lande ich immer noch im Aktivitäten-Reiter beim Klick auf meinen Namen.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (25. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wir noch mal erklärt, welchen Sinn die kleine Flamme z.B. im Kontrollzentrum vor den Beiträgen hat? Draufklicken macht nichts. Also was sagt mir das?


Das gab es doch schon immer, das sind die Thread-Symbole, die den "Zustand" des Threads visualisieren. Die zugehörige Symbol-Legende gibts allerdings nicht auf jeder Seite (wie bisher auch). Auf der Startseite des Kontrollzentrums fehlt sie z.B., aber wenn man links auf "Abonnements" klickt (oder oben über das Usermenü auf "Meine Abonnements"), gibt es direkt unter den abonnierten Threads die Legende. Oder auch in jedem Forum in der Threadübersicht.


----------



## Qahnaarin (25. November 2014)

Ich habe das Problem auch, dass ich mich nicht über das Forum anmelden kann. Letztendlich hab ich es nur durch diesen Thread über die Main-Page geschafft...

Edit: jetzt gehts, nach ner halben Stunde und nem Neustart


----------



## Frosdedje (25. November 2014)

Ich vermisse in dieser Forenversion eine Funktion.
Und zwar, dass es wie in der früheren Version beim Klick auf Antworten in der Threadübersicht ein seperates Fenster geöffnet wird, das zeigt wer wie viele Beiträge geschrieben hat.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Ich lande leider immer noch auf der  Aktivitäten Seite, egal ob beim Klicken im Benutzerkontrollzentrum oder  auf der Aktivitätenseite. Browser ist FF 33.1.1, Cache habe ich auch mal geleert.
> 
> Genauso lande ich immer noch im Aktivitäten-Reiter beim Klick auf meinen Namen.



Das nächste mal leere ich nach solchen Änderungen auch den Server-Cache.


----------



## wolflux (25. November 2014)

Im PCGH-Extreme-Forum kann ich auf dem Handy nicht mehr Antworten und editieren.
Schade das hat immer viel weniger Downloadspeicher/Ladezeit gekostet. Bleibt das so oder ist daß ein Fehler? 
Gruss
Edit: Hoffentlich macht ihr das nicht um noch mehr Werbung die nur noch mega nervt einzublenden. 
Das Design ist informativ aber zu viele Infos wirken schnell wie ein Armaturenbrett.

Wenn ich noch mehr Werbung zu sehen kriege dann melde ich mich hier im Forum ab und sage Tschüß.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Deine Sonderzeichen haben bei einer letzten  Umstellung schon mal kollidiert zwischen dem ISO-Zeichensatz des Forums  und dem UTF8 unserer Hauptseite. ^^
> Probier es bitte noch einmal.





ZAM schrieb:


> Versuche es bitte noch mal (habe dir darauf in dem anderen Thread schon geantwortet, deine Erinnerung trügt dich nicht. ^^)


Hallo ZAM,
ach das ist wegen der Sonderzeichen, Okay wusste ich nicht, hoffentlich muss ich mich nicht umbenennen um das Problem lösen zu können.
Ich habe es vorher probiert, noch immer kann ich mich über das Forum nicht einloggen, nur über die Main.
Ich bekomme nur eine Fehlermeldung über einen Fehlversuch, was passiert eigentlich wenn ich wenn ich 5/5 Fehlversuche habe, werde ich dann den ganzen Tag ausgesperrt ?


----------



## soth (25. November 2014)

Es funktioniert  Der/das Mouseover funktioniert ebenfalls wieder und es sind wieder alle Reiter im Profil vorhanden


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6987404 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ZAM,
> ach das ist wegen der Sonderzeichen, Okay wusste ich nicht, hoffentlich muss ich mich nicht umbenennen um das Problem lösen zu können.
> Ich habe es vorher probiert, noch immer kann ich mich über das Forum nicht einloggen, nur über die Main.
> Ich bekomme nur eine Fehlermeldung über einen Fehlversuch, was passiert eigentlich wenn ich wenn ich 5/5 Fehlversuche habe, werde ich dann den ganzen Tag ausgesperrt ?



Der Ausschluss liegt bei 5 Minuten, nur um es brute force etwas schwieriger zu machen. ^^
Probier es bitte noch einmal.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

Geht gerade nicht, weil im Forum manchmal manche Buttons verschwinden (wird wohl fleißig im Hintergrund gearbeitet), oder wie hier der Anmelden Button keine Funktion hat.

Nachtrag :

Habe es eben wieder probiert, es funktioniert wieder, Danke !


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6987434 schrieb:
			
		

> [..] weil im Forum manchmal manche Buttons verschwinden (wird wohl fleißig im Hintergrund gearbeitet), oder wie hier der Anmelden Button keine Funktion hat. [..]



Das ist mein Nemesis  Aber das trat schon am Freitag im alten Forum auf, ohne nachvollziehbaren Grund. Wir hatten die Hoffnung, dass es mit dem Update verschwindet, weil im internen Test-Forum gibt es das Problem bei exakt gleicher Konfiguration nicht. Das SEO-Plugin deaktiviert aus irgendeinem Grund alle Foren-Hooks (Addons), damit verschwindet dann das Menü, Gefällt mir und vieles anderes. Ätzendes Problem. Aber ich finde das schon noch.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

Irre, du hast wohl eine Gremlin in deiner Maschine der dich sabotiert 

Noch etwas was mir aufgefallen ist :
Wen man in einem Artikel alle Kommentare lesen will, man quasi in der  Forenansicht ist, und danach wieder zurück zum Artikel will, gibt es  keine Möglichkeit mehr dies direkt zu tun. 
Nur wenn man beim ersten Beitrag der Redaktion die Überschrifft  anklickt, bei " Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu ....Beliebiger Titel  ....  "


----------



## JTRch (25. November 2014)

Lieber Moderatoren, bitte im Header wieder ein Direktlink zu PCG Hardware Seite. Wenn man über die Kommentarfunktion hier im Forum landet, würde man gerne ebenso schnell wieder zurück auf der Hauptseite zurück wechseln können.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Das ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Heute morgen waren diese noch da. Jetzt fehlen sie-.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. November 2014)

Hier die Abstimmung zum Redesign: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...x-redesign-eure-meinung-zum-neuen-design.html


----------



## Laudian (25. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Das wurde auch gar nicht geändert



Doch, das Symbol oben in der Tableiste wurde geändert. Bisher wurde das nur im Mod/Adminpanel benutzt, der Rest des Forums hatte ein anderes Symbol in der Tableiste.

Wo ich das hier gerade schreibe habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass das Antworten Fenster kleiner ist als früher (zumindest wenn man es über "zitieren" aufruft wie ich gerade).


----------



## DarkMo (25. November 2014)

habs grad auch im offiziellen abstimmungsthread schon geschrieben:
"wenn ich auf ein thumbnail klicke und das bild groß wird, kann ich nicht mehr einfach weiterscrollen. früher wurde durchs scrollen dann diese überblendung mit dem bild gelöscht - jetzt muss ich umständlich den schließen button anklicken oder esc drücken. wenn ich nur les, dann hab ich meine griffel ned an der tasta und die maus lümmelt irgendwo einfach rum ^^"

kleines, aber unnötig nervendes ding :/


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. November 2014)

Anmeldung über Mobiltelefon funktioniert immer noch nicht. Die Überschriften liegen teils doppelt übereinander ( weiße Schrift ).  

Ich bekomme weiterhin Augenschmerzen, wenn ich auf der Seite bin. Auf 27" knallt es extrem, selbst bei dunklerer Helligkeit. In der vorletzten Stufe vom Mac ists "normal".

_Aber das allerschlimmste ist, dass ich von Softy keine Liebesbeiträge mehr an die Pinnwand bekomme _

Edit: der Editor ist verbuggt und Akzeptiert nicht alle Befehle (B, I , U)

Edit2: m.M.n. ist die Seite langsamer als sonst.


----------



## Softy (25. November 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> _Aber das allerschlimmste ist, dass ich von Softy keine Liebesbeiträge mehr an die Pinnwand bekomme _



Das liegt nicht an der neuen Software, sondern einfach nur daran, dass ich Deinen Pinnwandeintrag übersehen habe


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. November 2014)

Pssst das muss keiner Wissen, das neue Design ist schuld  *duckundweg*


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> _Aber das allerschlimmste ist, dass ich von Softy keine Liebesbeiträge mehr an die Pinnwand bekomme _



Sei doch froh dass er dir nicht mehr die Pinnwand vollspammt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2014)

Mit der Android PCGH App kann ich weder Antworten im Forum schreiben noch auf meine PN's zugreifen.

Bitte beheben.


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. November 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mit der Android PCGH App kann ich weder Antworten im Forum schreiben noch auf meine PN's zugreifen.
> 
> Bitte beheben.



Bei mir genauso. Bei mir (Android) loggt sich die App wohl ein. Geh ich aber auf Abonniert oder Nachrichten kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Fehler" Permission denied.

Im Marktplatz kann ich auch weder was reinstellen noch überhaupt n Topic lesen. Seh nur die Marktplatzregeln. Bitte fixen!


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Anmeldung über Mobiltelefon funktioniert immer noch nicht. Die Überschriften liegen teils doppelt übereinander ( weiße Schrift ).



Über das Forum als Direkt-Aufruf? Tapatalk oder Forumrunner (App) ?



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso. Bei mir (Android) loggt sich die App wohl ein. Geh ich aber auf Abonniert oder Nachrichten kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Fehler" Permission denied.
> 
> Im Marktplatz kann ich auch weder was reinstellen noch überhaupt n Topic lesen. Seh nur die Marktplatzregeln. Bitte fixen!



Das wird vermutlich leider nichts, denn wie hier schon erwähnt haben die App-Entwickler keine Anpassung der App und des notwendigen Plugins zur aktuellen Forensoftware vorgenommen, bzw. seit über eineinhalb Jahren schon keine Änderungen mehr veröffentlicht.


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. November 2014)

Ganz normal über Browser vom Handy


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ganz normal über Browser vom Handy



Ok. Ist notiert - prüfen wir morgen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. November 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ganz normal über Browser vom Handy




Geht zumindest bei mir mit Chrome nicht. Es passiert nichts, wenn ich auf Einloggen klicke. Genauso wenig, wenn ich testweise auf registrieren klicke. Anderen browser werd ich bei Zeiten mal testen.

Und das mit der App geht mal gar nicht. Das ist doch die offizielle PCGHX App oder täusche ich mich da? Und falls es die offizielle App ist, warum tritt den App Entwicklern keiner auf die Füße. Sry aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man unbedingt auf Tapatalk "umsteigen" muss.


Zur Page: Es wäre eine schwarze Variante doch sehr gut. Schön umschalten zwischen Schwarz und weiß.


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Geht zumindest bei mir mit Chrome nicht. Es passiert nichts, wenn ich auf Einloggen klicke. Genauso wenig, wenn ich testweise auf registrieren klicke. Anderen browser werd ich bei Zeiten mal testen.



Das Touch-Event greift aus irgendeinem Grund nicht. Wie gesagt, ist notiert.



> Und das mit der App geht mal gar nicht. Das ist doch die offizielle PCGHX App oder täusche ich mich da? Und falls es die offizielle App ist, warum tritt den App Entwicklern keiner auf die Füße. Sry aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man unbedingt auf Tapatalk "umsteigen" muss.



Das ist eine gebrandete (integrierbares, eigenes Logo) Dritthersteller-App mit Lizenzkosten, die aber nicht mehr weiter laufen werden, wenn es keinen Support mehr gibt. Die Software wurde vom VB-Hersteller übernommen, die Entwickeln sie aber auch nicht weiter.



> Zur Page: Es wäre eine schwarze Variante doch sehr gut. Schön umschalten zwischen Schwarz und weiß.



Ich mag auch dunklere Farben ;D ... aber die Prämisse der Farbgebung ist es, dass sie zur restlichen Seite passen muss.


----------



## -Loki- (25. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich mag auch dunklere Farben ;D ... aber die Prämisse der Farbgebung ist es, dass sie zur restlichen Seite passen muss.



Wenns zur restlichen Seite passen muss ist das Forum aber zu breit, da muss dann links und rechts noch ca. 2/3 von Werbung eingenommen werden. 

Spass bei Seite. Ich greife hiermit nochmal die Idee eines zweitem Design auf. Das sie vor ein paar Wochen von dir abgeschmettert wurde kann ich jetzt nachvolziehen.
Aber ich wäre immer noch für einen Nachtskin in dunkel/dunkler.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. November 2014)

Von mir aus kann das hier ja der Standardskin bleiben,  aber können wir nicht wenigstens einen optionalen Skin bekommen?

Andernfalls werden wir wohl mal ein paar Leute suchen müssen, die für das Forum ein passendes Skript schreiben können.


----------



## Ifosil (25. November 2014)

Ja sieht gut aus, kann nicht klagen. Nun sieht es auch Zeitgemäßer aus.


----------



## taks (26. November 2014)

Mit meinem Nexus7 / Chrome funktioniert alles tadellos.


----------



## BigBubby (26. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke die Problematiken auf den Bilder sind selbsterklärend.

Ich wäre auch dafür, dass bei der Mobileversion nicht der "ort" angegeben wird und man sollte überlegen, ob bei langem "Status" einer Person, dieser nicht lieber über zwei zeilen gehen sollte, als alles andere 3 Zeile runterzuschieben und damit es unnötig lang zu machen.


----------



## taks (26. November 2014)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Bei der Umfrage zum Foren-Design sind die Ergebnisse der Umfrage ja verborgen.
Jedoch sehe ich sie manchmal trotzdem


----------



## wolflux (26. November 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Das Benutzerkontrollzentrum ist absolut umständlich zu erreichen, Selbiges gilt für die Pinnwand.


 Das ist auch meine Meinung,manchmal funktioniert der Einlog-Button manchmal aber auch nicht.
Es kann natürlich auch etwas mit den Ladezeiten zu tun haben auf dem Smartphone.(Werbung), Das weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (26. November 2014)

Das Benutzerkontrollzentrum ist über das Zahnrad direkt zu erreichen. Hatte ich auch mal nachgefragt, da ich es auch erst nicht erkannt hatte.


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2014)

Nee, schön sieht das nicht aus, FB lässt grüßen. 

Keine Ahnung, warum das sein muss. 

Ich muss jetzt 2 mal klicken, um einen Thread überhaupt zu öffnen.

Beim ersten Anklicken, rückt die Schaltfläche etwas nach links,
sodass ich gezwungen werde, noch ein zweites mal zu klicken.


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt 2 mal klicken, um einen Thread überhaupt zu öffnen.
> 
> Beim ersten Anklicken, rückt die Schaltfläche etwas nach links,
> sodass ich gezwungen werde, noch ein zweites mal zu klicken.



Welche Schaltfläche meinst du genau? Wohin ist was gerückt? Welchen Browser in welcher Version nutzt du?


----------



## Adi1 (26. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Welche Schaltfläche meinst du genau? Wohin ist was gerückt? Welchen Browser in welcher Version nutzt du?



Ich meine alle Schaltflächen im Forum.

Momentan nutze ich den aktuellsten IE. 

Ja, so was gibt es auch noch. 

Danke, für Deine Arbeit.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. November 2014)

Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=364676&p=6990092&viewfull=1#post6990092

Hier überschlagen sich die Ereignisse. Okay, was wurde geändert?

- Linkfarbe für Links in Postings
- Wir haben einen grauen Außenrand (anstatt weiß)
- Wir haben die Schrift auf 100 Prozent schwarz (und kein "bissle Grau")
- Wir haben die Laufweite der Lato-Schrift um 0.3 Pixel erhöht.

Die Like-Funktion killt mich noch, das mistige VB-Seo-Plugin spackt immer wieder um.

Also müsst ihr jetzt kommentieren, ob das jetzt die richtigen Hotfixes waren oder die falschen.

P.S.: Ich will auch die Smileys wieder haben, ohne Umschalter.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2014)

Gut, meine sorgen sind beseitigt... Immerhin kriege ich jetzt keinen Augenkrebs mehr wenn ich hier länger als 5 Minuten im Forum bin.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2014)

... na ein kleiner Erfolg ist das doch schon. Nicht mehr so grell. 
Die anderen Funktionen werden dann schon irgendwann verinnerlicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. November 2014)

Also ... so langsam wirds tatsächlich richtig gut     Ich kann wieder was lesen,  man fühlt sich nicht mehr als ob man in die Sonne schauen würde, Links sind erkennbar, ...


----------



## LTB (27. November 2014)

Ich finde das Design recht gelungen.
 Aber:
 1. Schrift zu klein
 2. Links sind nicht deutlich genug
 3. Wenn Bilder als Anhänge geöffnet sind ist der Schließenbutton oft außerhalb des Monitors, hier hilft oft nur die Browser Zurückataste.
 4. Antworten auf Threads sind manchmal an der rechten Seite abgeschnitten, ein re-fresh per F5 hilft hier.


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

LTB schrieb:


> 3. Wenn Bilder als Anhänge geöffnet sind ist der Schließenbutton oft außerhalb des Monitors, hier hilft oft nur die Browser Zurückataste.



Hast du dazu ein Beispielposting zum Prüfen parat?  Ich habe meist kein Glück wenn ich nach solchen Beispielen suche.


----------



## BigBubby (27. November 2014)

Mal ne frage, wollt ihr weiteres Feedback hier oder in der Umfrage?


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, wollt ihr weiteres Feedback hier oder in der Umfrage?



Im dafür vorgesehen Thread, also hier.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

Der Vorbereitungsthread sieht immer noch buggy aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In anderen Unterforen scheint die Darstellung der Buttons aber zu funktionieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. November 2014)

Halb Fehler, halb Anregung:
Das Thread-Symbol ist im Kontrollzentrum und der Forumübersicht derzeit mit keiner Funktion hinterlegt (sondern bei mir mit einem leeren Javascript-Aufruf) und der aktive Bereich grenzt unmittelbar an das "zum ersten ungelesenen Post"-Symbol vor dem Threadnamen.
Könnte man den aktiven Bereich verkleinern, komplett entfernen oder für besagte Funktion nutzen?
Mir passiert es immer wieder, dass ich den falschen Link treffe und dann im neuen Tab "javascript:void(0)" vorfinde.


----------



## BigBubby (27. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Im dafür vorgesehen Thread, also hier.



Dann zitiere ich mich mal selber:


BigBubby schrieb:


> Also erst mal muss man sagen, dass es schon ein riesen Fortschritt ist.
> 
> Was noch aussteht ist:
> 1) Smilys rechts (bei "kurz"antwort)
> ...



Edit: und ich stimme dem Torsten zu. Aber das habe ich schon merhfach angesprochen.


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

Eben noch ein Problem beim Zugriff mit dem Iphone auf die Desktop-Version festgestellt. Ihr solltet als Iphone-User jetzt nicht mehr ausgeloggt werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich noch eine Möglichkeit,  die Fettschrift bei Themen mit neuen Beiträgen noch fetter zu machen?  Das wäre so das letzte Thema im langen Prozess der grafischen Problembehebung, das noch aussteht ...


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich meine alle Schaltflächen im Forum.
> Momentan nutze ich den aktuellsten IE.



Mit IE11(.0.6900) konnte ich kein Springen feststellen. Mh.


----------



## Laudian (27. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eben noch ein Problem beim Zugriff mit dem Iphone auf die Desktop-Version festgestellt. Ihr solltet als Iphone-User jetzt nicht mehr ausgeloggt werden.



Danke, trotzdem ist die iPhone Seite weiterhin praktisch unbenutzbar, weil man nicht mehr zoomen kann. Meine Trefferquote auf "zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag springen" liegt zur Zeit nur bei ca. 50%.

Außerdem ist der Button, über den man zu "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" kommt, nur im Landscape vorhanden, obwohl dort auch im Hochformat mehr als genug Platz wäre.

Und noch ein ganz großes Problem: Jetzt gerade beim Tippen scrollt das Textfenster nicht mit, wenn ich eine neue Zeile beginne. Sobald ich von Hand hinterherscrolle kann ich erst weitertippen, wenn ich die Tastatur geschlossen und neu geöffnet habe.


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

Zoomen kann ich aber bspw. Das Problem ist irgendwie nicht reproduzierbar.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

Das sind aber alles Themen,  die doch eigentlich von der Software des iPhone geregelt werden sollten?    Zoomen, scrollen in Textfeldern?  Was hat Apple sich denn da gebastelt, dass es überhaupt zu solchen Problemen kommen kann?


----------



## Laudian (27. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zoomen kann ich aber bspw. Das Problem ist irgendwie nicht reproduzierbar.



Also ich kann weder am iPhone (iOS 7) noch am iPad (iOS 8) im Forum zoomen, auf der Main funktioniert es wunderbar.

Ich kann meine Finger da auseinanderziehen wie ich will, es passiert einfach nichts.


----------



## xCiRE007x (27. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eben noch ein Problem beim Zugriff mit dem Iphone auf die Desktop-Version festgestellt. Ihr solltet als Iphone-User jetzt nicht mehr ausgeloggt werden.



Werde weiterhin ausgeloggt, sobald ich ein Thema öffne.....


----------



## BigBubby (27. November 2014)

Das zoomen ist bei wp8.1 das gleiche.
Und bitte bitte macht was mit dem zum ersten ungelesenen beitrag knopf. Nicht nur dass er schwer mobil zu treffen ist, ist abo löschen direkt darüber, was schon mal für schlechte Nebeneffekte sorgen kann.


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Also ich kann weder am iPhone (iOS 7) noch am iPad (iOS 8) im Forum zoomen, auf der Main funktioniert es wunderbar.
> 
> Ich kann meine Finger da auseinanderziehen wie ich will, es passiert einfach nichts.



Ich habs mit Safari und Chrome (IOS7) probiert und es geht. Mh.


----------



## Laudian (27. November 2014)

Komisch... Mein iPad ist nicht einmal gejailbreaked, daran kann es also nicht liegen.
In einem anderen Thread hatte aber schon jemand geantwortet, dass er auch nicht zoomen kann, ich bin also kein Einzelfall.


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2014)

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich es nicht glaube. Es ist nur besch..eiden zu debuggen, wenn man es nicht reproduzieren kann.


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2014)

Noch 2 Fehler, die mir gerade aufgefallen sind:

1. die verschiedenen Themen bzw. Unterforen sind ja immer abwechselnd mit Grau und Weiß hinterlegt. In der Forenübersicht ist dies aber ein anderer Grauton als in einer Themenübersicht. Die verschiedenen Themen sind mit einem deutlich dunkleren Grau hinterlegt, das mir wesentlich besser gefällt.

2. Wenn man mit der Maus über eines dieser grauen Felder geht, wird es weiß. Finde ich ziemlich verwirrend, die Hintergrundfarbe sollte meiner Meinung nach fest sein. Die weißen ändern ihre Farbe ja auch nicht, ich gehe deswegen mal davon aus, dass dieser Effekt nicht gewollt ist.


Und es wäre echt cool, wenn die Höhe der einzelnen Themen in der Themenübersicht deutlich verringert werden könnte (wenigstens 40%) - die Anzahl der Themen, die man gleichzeitig sehen kann, ist deutlich niedriger als vorher, das schadet der Übersicht enorm. Und es sieht halt ziemlich doof aus, dass die verschiedenen Themen auch noch unterschiedliche Höhen haben. Früher wurde der Name des Unterforums bzw. ein zu langer Titel abgeschnitten um dies zu verhindern, jetzt wird die Höhe der Zeile einfach so weit vergrößert, dass alles reinpasst.

Und noch etwas:
Die mitscrollende Hauptleiste auf der Main gefällt mir richtig richtig gut. Ist das vielleicht auch im Forum machbar ?

Und was auch noch sehr schnell zu ändern ginge:
Das Gelb/Blaue Logo in der Tableiste passt wirklich garnicht zum neuen Design, kann man dort nicht wieder das alte nehmen ? Das jetzige wurde bislang für das Modpanel benutzt, dadurch konnte ich beide Bereiche super auseinanderhalten.

Und noch etwas Lob:
Wenn man im Eingabefenster scrollt bewegt sich nicht mehr die Website mit, sobald man am Rand des Fensters angekommen ist. Das hat mich früher sehr gestört, definitiv eine sinnvolle Neuerung.

Edit: Und ich weiß jetzt, warum man am iPad nicht zoomen kann, Schuld ist folgende Zeile im Quelltext:


```
<meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width,initial-scale=1.0,[B]maximum-scale=1.0[/B]">
```

Ein Lesezeichen mit folgendem Code kann Abhilfe verschaffen:


```
javascript:document.querySelector('meta%5Bname=viewport%5D').setAttribute('content','width=device-width,initial-scale=1.0,maximum-scale=10.0,user-scalable=1');
```

Damit kann ich zumindest temporär wieder das Forum benutzen. Das Lesezeichen muss man aber auf jeder Seite neu aufrufen, sehr komfortabel ist das also nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2014)

Wenn ich nicht schon Hirngespinste habe, sehe ich in der Direkt-Antworten-Box rechts Smileys.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2014)

@Zoomer:
Ich habe Laudians Vorschlag mal eingebaut. 

Mich wundert es, dass ich überhaupt zoomen konnte. Vielleicht habe ich ein Zauber-Iphone. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2014)

Okay, hier also die aktualisierte Zusammenfassung der Änderungen (Stand: 28.11.)

*Was wurde bereits erledigt?*

- Linkfarbe für Links in Postings
- Wir haben einen grauen Außenrand (anstatt weiß)
- Wir haben die Schrift auf 100 Prozent schwarz (und kein "bissle Grau")
- Wir haben die Laufweite der Lato-Schrift um 0.3 Pixel erhöht ("fast" überall)
- Smileys wieder in der Direkt-Antwortenbox (plus PNs)
- Fettung für ungelesene Threads ist jetzt statt 700 (bold) auf 900

*Was ist noch offen?*
- Like-Funktion
- Fav-Icon austauschen
- Wirklich ÜBERALL die Laufweite erhöhen (Text-Editor)
- Was machen wir nun mit der Navi?

Was habe ich vergessen?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Fettung für ungelesene Threads ist jetzt statt 700 (bold) auf 900



Ehrlich gesagt, ich würde noch ein bisschen was drauf legen.  Auch im alten Design war der Unterschied noch deutlicher.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. November 2014)

Bin ich der einzige der aufm Handy (HTC One, Stock Browser und Chrome) keine Signaturen sieht?


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der aufm Handy (HTC One, Stock Browser und Chrome) keine Signaturen sieht?



Die werden vom Forenstyle ausgeblendet.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. November 2014)

Und wie kriege ich die eingeblendet oder kann sie irgendwie anders sehen?


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (28. November 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> 1. die verschiedenen Themen bzw. Unterforen sind ja immer abwechselnd mit Grau und Weiß hinterlegt. In der Forenübersicht ist dies aber ein anderer Grauton als in einer Themenübersicht. Die verschiedenen Themen sind mit einem deutlich dunkleren Grau hinterlegt, das mir wesentlich besser gefällt.


Der dunklere Grauton war eigentlich ein Fehler, das kam durch die Umstellung der globalen Hintergrundfarbe. Jetzt ist es wieder einheitlich.



> 2. Wenn man mit der Maus über eines dieser grauen Felder geht, wird es weiß. Finde ich ziemlich verwirrend, die Hintergrundfarbe sollte meiner Meinung nach fest sein. Die weißen ändern ihre Farbe ja auch nicht, ich gehe deswegen mal davon aus, dass dieser Effekt nicht gewollt ist.


Ist schon gewollt, aber wenns die Mehrheit stört können wir das deaktivieren. Ist ja sowohl in Foren- als auch in Threadübersichten so.



> Und es wäre echt cool, wenn die Höhe der einzelnen Themen in der Themenübersicht deutlich verringert werden könnte (wenigstens 40%) - die Anzahl der Themen, die man gleichzeitig sehen kann, ist deutlich niedriger als vorher, das schadet der Übersicht enorm. Und es sieht halt ziemlich doof aus, dass die verschiedenen Themen auch noch unterschiedliche Höhen haben. Früher wurde der Name des Unterforums bzw. ein zu langer Titel abgeschnitten um dies zu verhindern, jetzt wird die Höhe der Zeile einfach so weit vergrößert, dass alles reinpasst.


Da täuschst Du Dich in beiden Fällen  Wir haben extra die Höhen der einzelnen Foren/Themen auf den Übersichtsseiten eingedampft - die Höhe von einzeiligen Themen z.B. ist von 61 auf 52 Pixeln gesunken. Und es gab auch früher schon mehrzeilige Themenzeilen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das Gelb/Blaue Logo in der Tableiste passt wirklich garnicht zum neuen Design, kann man dort nicht wieder das alte nehmen ? Das jetzige wurde bislang für das Modpanel benutzt, dadurch konnte ich beide Bereiche super auseinanderhalten.


Das Favicon ist jetzt wieder ein blaues X  

Evtl. musst Du den Browser-Cache löschen, manche Browser cachen Fav-Icons sehr hartnäckig.



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Und wie kriege ich die eingeblendet oder kann sie irgendwie anders sehen?


Das müssten wir global einstellen, aber es hat ja einen Grund warum die ausgeblendet werden: Um Platz zu sparen, man muss also weniger horizontal scrollen. Die Höhe aller Elemente ist ja auf Handys wegen der geringen Breite unweigerlich deutlich höher, deswegen finde ich das schon sinnvoll.

Es werden auch andere Elemente aus Platzgründen ausgeblendet, z.B. die Anzahl Anworten/Themen in den Forenübersichten, wenn die Breite des Viewports dafür nicht mehr ausreicht.


----------



## BigBubby (28. November 2014)

Was noch fehlt ist immer der Button für Anhänge in der Kurzantwort.

Und mal ne frage, soll das so aussehen (edit: also die derbe unscharfe schrift seitdem ihr es stärker "geboldet" habt)?  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja die Schriftglättung ist inzwischen an.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. November 2014)

Ich hätte aber gerne Signaturen, man liest oft "System steht in der Signatur" oder "Link dazu in meiner Signatur".. die zeigt Tapatalk nicht an und auch die Website nicht mehr, selbst wenn ich den Desktop Modus aktiviere. Das ist einfach ungut gelöst.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (28. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Was noch fehlt ist immer der Button für Anhänge in der Kurzantwort.


Wird kommen.



> Und mal ne frage, soll das so aussehen (edit: also die derbe unscharfe schrift seitdem ihr es stärker "geboldet" habt)?


Sollte es nicht, aber bei Dir werden alle Schriften nicht gut dargestellt. Das ist ein Problem von Windows XP, wir wissen leider nicht genau woran es liegt. Kollege Zam und ich hatten übrigens bis vor kurzem auf dem Arbeitsrechner auch noch XP - bei mir waren die Schriften super, bei ihm sahen sie so aus wie bei Dir. Und wir hatten beide Schriftglättung an.



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber gerne Signaturen, man liest oft "System steht in der Signatur" oder "Link dazu in meiner Signatur".. die zeigt Tapatalk nicht an und auch die Website nicht mehr, selbst wenn ich den Desktop Modus aktiviere.


Was genau meinst Du mit "Deskstop Modus aktivieren"? Es gibt ja im neuen Skin nur noch einen "Modus", die Darstellung unterscheidet nur noch nach verfügbarem Platz, nicht mehr nach Clients/User Agents.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. November 2014)

Naja, in den Android Browser gibts nen Haken der der Website vorgaukelt man hätte kein mobile device sondern eben nen Desktop und kriegt dann die vollwertige Webseite. Leider machen das immer mehr Webseiten wie ihr, und das nervt. Wenn ich die komplette Webseite sehen will und dann eben zoomen und rumtippen muss, dann ist das so, aber das soll doch bitte meine Entscheidung sein. 

Oder du sagst mir wie ich sonst aufm Handy die Signaturen anderer User sehen kann.


----------



## uka (28. November 2014)

Ja das ist schon schade, dass das Forum den Desktopmodus aushakt. So klappt es mit dem Zoomen nicht (der Forumsblock wird maximal auf die Breite des Displays gezoomt, aber weiter geht nicht!) - das einzig Positive daran ist, das die Werbung  außerhalb des Displays ist , wenn man den Bildschirm kippt .


----------



## Adi1 (28. November 2014)

Wenn ich auf den "Gehe zum letzten Beitrag"-Button klicke,

verschiebt sich die gesamte Schaltfläche um ca. 1 cm nach links.

Um wirklich den letzten Beitrag lesen zu können, muss ich ein weiteres mal auf den Button drücken.

Ist das so gewollt? Ich nutze den IE11.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (28. November 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Naja, in den Android Browser gibts nen Haken der der Website vorgaukelt man hätte kein mobile device sondern eben nen Desktop und kriegt dann die vollwertige Webseite.


Ja das ist eine Änderung des User Agents, das hat bei einem Responsive Skin wie beschrieben keine Auswirkung mehr.



> Oder du sagst mir wie ich sonst aufm Handy die Signaturen anderer User sehen kann.


Wenn dann müssten wir es für alle Viewport-Größen global einblenden, das betrifft halt dann alle (Handy-)User. Alternative wäre evtl. noch User-CSS, falls es das für Android-Browser gibt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. November 2014)

Mir würde es schon reichen wenn ich die Signatur im Profil der User anschauen könnte, aber so ist das ganze doch ein ziemlicher Rückschritt in Sachen usability.

Ich verstehe echt nicht woher dieser dämliche Trend kommt. Denn trotz dieser "super" Anpassung an mobile Geräte sehe ich in einem normalen Forum wie hardwareluxx deutlich mehr auf einen Blick, inklusive Signaturen.


----------



## BigBubby (28. November 2014)

Ich habe gerade noch einen anderen Bug entdeckt.
Vorher war es so, dass wenn man sich z.B. den letzten nicht gelesenen Beitrag angeguckt hatte und dort es weitere neuere Seiten gab, diese aber nicht gelesen/angeklickt wurden, dann war im Kontrollzentrum als letzter nicht gelesener Beitrag der erste Kommentar der nächsten Seite angegeben. Es stand also noch immer als Thread mit ungelesenen Beiträgen im Kontrollzentrum.
Jetzt hatte ich es gerade, dass das genau nicht der Fall war. Obwohl eine weitere Seite vorhanden war, die ich mir nicht angeschaut hatte, sondern zurück zum Kontrollzentrum gegangen bin, war dort der Thread nicht mehr aufgeführt. So als ob ich alles gelesen hätte.


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Zoomer:
> Ich habe Laudians Vorschlag mal eingebaut.
> 
> Mich wundert es, dass ich überhaupt zoomen konnte. Vielleicht habe ich ein Zauber-Iphone. ^^



Hmm, bei mir hat sich nichts geändert, maximum-scale liegt weiterhin bei 1.0



Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Der dunklere Grauton war eigentlich  ein Fehler, das kam durch die Umstellung der globalen Hintergrundfarbe.  Jetzt ist es wieder einheitlich.



Bei mir werden für die Themenübersicht und die Forenübersicht nach wie vor unterschiedliche Grautöne angezeigt.



Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Da täuschst Du Dich in beiden Fällen   Wir haben extra die Höhen der einzelnen Foren/Themen auf den  Übersichtsseiten eingedampft - die Höhe von einzeiligen Themen z.B. ist  von 61 auf 52 Pixeln gesunken. Und es gab auch früher schon mehrzeilige  Themenzeilen:



Hmm, jetzt wo du es sagst:
Früher konnte man in den Einstellungen  zwischen 2 verschiedenen Skins wählen, "Verdana" und "Verdana kompakt"  oder so ähnlich. Ich hatte immer den kompakten Skin, weil mich die Höhe  der einzelnen Themen damals schon immer sehr genervt hatte. Davon habe  ich jetzt natürlich keinen Screen mehr ^^

Damit musste ich auf  jeden Fall nur sehr wenig scrollen (10-20% der Bildschirmhöhe vlt),  inzwischen nimmt die Themenübersicht fast die dreifache Höhe des  Bildschirms ein.



Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Das Favicon ist jetzt wieder ein blaues X
> 
> Evtl. musst Du den Browser-Cache löschen, manche Browser cachen Fav-Icons sehr hartnäckig.



Danke, hat funktioniert.
Irgendwann sollte ich auf den "Cache-Löschen"-Trick aber auch mal von selbst kommen...



Inzwischen ist das Forum aber zumindest in der Desktop Version wieder sehr gut nutzbar, das responsive Design an sich gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Hmm, bei mir hat sich nichts geändert, maximum-scale liegt weiterhin bei 1.0



Die Meta-Angaben sind aber eindeutig verbaut. Ich habe eben noch mal den Forencache geleert.

@SEO-Plugin/Likes: Der Test mit dem neuen Plugin verläuft gerade sehr gut, auch die alten URL-Formate funktionieren soweit. Aber die Performance im Testforum ist gerade etwas "naja", vermutlich aber wegen dem da nicht vorhandenen Caching und das Like-Plugin sieht noch ..gelinde gesagt sche... bescheiden aus. Das braucht noch Anpassungen. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass es im Verlauf der kommenden Woche funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2014)

Perfekt. Cache leeren scheint nicht nur bei mir zu helfen, Zoomen funktioniert wieder einwandfrei.

"Gefällt mir"


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Da täuschst Du Dich in beiden Fällen  Wir haben extra die Höhen der einzelnen Foren/Themen auf den Übersichtsseiten eingedampft - die Höhe von einzeiligen Themen z.B. ist von 61 auf 52 Pixeln gesunken. Und es gab auch früher schon mehrzeilige Themenzeilen:



Früher gab es alternativ einen ""kompakt" Skin", der war etwas enger, als der jetzige.




Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon reichen wenn ich die Signatur im Profil der User anschauen könnte, aber so ist das ganze doch ein ziemlicher Rückschritt in Sachen usability.



unbequemer Workaround: Hast du es mal mit rauszoomen probiert? Ich wenn ich auf 20-30% gehe, bekomme ich hier (Opera 12.16) die Signatur auch mit Smartphone-großem Fenster angezeigt. Weiß aber nicht, wieviel man auf mobilen Geräten dann noch entziffern kann.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (28. November 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Bei mir werden für die Themenübersicht und die Forenübersicht nach wie vor unterschiedliche Grautöne angezeigt.


Auch nach dem Cache-Löschen? Welcher Browser?



> Früher konnte man in den Einstellungen  zwischen 2 verschiedenen Skins wählen, "Verdana" und "Verdana kompakt"  oder so ähnlich. Ich hatte immer den kompakten Skin, weil mich die Höhe  der einzelnen Themen damals schon immer sehr genervt hatte. Davon habe  ich jetzt natürlich keinen Screen mehr ^^


Stimmt, da war ja noch was  

Die Höhe der Threads war bei Verdana kompakt 44 Pixel. Ich habe den aktuellen Skin noch weiter verkleinert, jetzt sind es nur noch 50 Pixel. Noch mehr geht schwerlich da schon der Lato-Font etwas mehr Platz braucht. Und schon jetzt ist es bei kleinem Viewport sehr gedrängt, v.a. wenn viele Threads eine Pagination haben.


----------



## Laudian (28. November 2014)

Nachdem der Cache forenseitig geleert wurde ist der Grauton jetzt auch wieder überall gleich.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. November 2014)

Hi,

bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das hierher passt, aber das Fußbaltippunterforum funzt auch nicht richtig, d.h. entsprechende Punkte für (richtige) Tipps werden weder angezeigt noch gewertet(?), alle Tipper sind auf Platz 1  und teilweise kann man zwar tippen, aber Mannschaften fehlen in der Auflistung > ja, es gibt die Fehler melden Funktion, aber da geht's ja nur um fehlerhafte Spielansetzungen oder wie man auch immer sagen mag.

Grüße

edit: hier sind schon Teile der Antwort von PCGH_Stephan


----------



## Adi1 (28. November 2014)

Schade, das hier niemand zu Post #219 etwas sagen kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den "Gehe zum letzten Beitrag"-Button klicke,
> 
> verschiebt sich die gesamte Schaltfläche um ca. 1 cm nach links.
> 
> ...



wtf?  
Hab gerade mal geschaut, ich hab das Problem im IE nicht.
Hast du es schon mal mit einer anderen Fenstergröße probiert?  Bei mir skaliert der etwas seltsam, wenn ich ihn in einem schmalen Fenster habe ...  und lässt die gesamte Spalte beispielsweise wegfallen


----------



## Adi1 (28. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hast du es schon mal mit einer anderen Fenstergröße probiert?  Bei mir skaliert der etwas seltsam, wenn ich ihn in einem schmalen Fenster habe ...  und lässt die gesamte Spalte beispielsweise wegfallen



Ja, dass habe ich schon probiert, bringt aber auch nix.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Also du klickst auf "zum letzten Beitrag",  und daraufhin verschiebt sich der Button und tut so als ob er deinen Cursor noch nie gesehen hätte?  

Das ist in der Tat ein sehr eigenwilliges Verhalten ...


----------



## Adi1 (28. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also du klickst auf "zum letzten Beitrag",  und daraufhin verschiebt sich der Button und tut so als ob er deinen Cursor noch nie gesehen hätte?



Genauso ist es.  woran das liegt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. November 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> unbequemer Workaround: Hast du es mal mit rauszoomen probiert? Ich wenn ich auf 20-30% gehe, bekomme ich hier (Opera 12.16) die Signatur auch mit Smartphone-großem Fenster angezeigt. Weiß aber nicht, wieviel man auf mobilen Geräten dann noch entziffern kann.



Ja, geht weder in Chrome noch Stock. Workaround heisst, vorübergehend, ändert ihr das wieder?

Ich fänds auch echt super wenn mehr als 2-3 Posts auf meinem Screen erscheinen würden, 4,7", 1080p und gerade mal 2-3 Posts übereinander? 

Na, vielleicht ist es ja Absicht um Tapatalk zu fördern.

Siehe Anhang. Was ist für dich übersichtlicher? Mal abgesehen von der "dezenten" Werbung..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. November 2014)

2 weitere Bugs:

-bei einer erweiterten Antwort fehlt der gesamte "zusätzliche Einstellungen" Teil, wenn man nach dem Posten in die erweiterte Bearbeitung geht, ist er da. 
-der Button fürs eigene Profil (Abos, eigene Themen) taucht in Chrome nur im Landscape mode auf.

Anhangverwaltung ist mobil auch quasi nicht möglich, aber das ist nicht neu.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. November 2014)

Über Änderungen entscheide ich nicht und was überhaupt geht, muss Webdev sagen. Mir ist es nur als Trick aufgefallen, damit man sofort in Signaturen nachschauen kann, wenn es anders gar nicht geht.
Mit 1080 Zeichen Breite kann bei normaler Skalierung jedenfalls das normale Desktoplayout mit Signatur & Co dargestellt werden. Als Dumbphone-Fan weiß ich aber nicht, wie man mobile Browser dazu bringt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2014)

Okay, hier also die aktualisierte Zusammenfassung der Änderungen (Stand: 28.11.)

Was wurde bereits erledigt?

- Linkfarbe für Links in Postings
- Wir haben einen grauen Außenrand (anstatt weiß)
- Wir haben die Schrift auf 100 Prozent schwarz (und kein "bissle Grau")
- Wir haben die Laufweite der Lato-Schrift um 0.3 Pixel erhöht ("fast" überall)
- Smileys wieder in der Direkt-Antwortenbox (plus PNs)
- Fettung für ungelesene Threads ist jetzt statt 700 (bold) auf 900
- Fav-Icon ausgetauscht
- Zahnrad ist jetzt neben der Glocke

Was ist noch offen?
- Like-Funktion
- Wirklich ÜBERALL die Laufweite erhöhen (Text-Editor)
- Was machen wir nun mit der Navi?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. November 2014)

Die Signatur im Profil einzublenden würde mir auch schon reichen.^^


----------



## Gohrbi (28. November 2014)

... jetzt sind auch meine alten Augen entlastet  Mit dem anderen kann man sich arrangieren.....


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Hab seit eben mein großes Handy wieder ...    

Und muss feststellen, dass das Forum dort nun wirklich ein paar seltsame Dinge tut.  Die Buttons für die Seitennavigation buggen etwas rum, zumindest im Hochformat.  

Richtig störend sind aber zwei Dinge:

1) Aus irgendeinem Grund wird auf der Abo-Seite ausgerechnet die Spalte über den letzten Beitrag ausgeblendet, dabei ist der Button dort doch so wichtig ...  Sonst scrollt man sich tot.

2) Die Dropdown-Menüs sind eine mittlere Katastrophe.  Mit einem Klick öffnen geht nicht, sondern nur solange man darauf ist. Wenn man zu lange drauf bleibt, öffnet sich das Optionsmenü dass man am PC als Rechtsklick hätte. 
Da sich das Menü aber schließt, sobald man den Button verlässt,  kann man auch durch eine Ziehbewegung des Fingers vom Button ins Menü nichts auswählen. 
Stattdessen muss man es per Bug-Using offen halten,  entweder indem man im ausgeklappten Zustand einmal die Seite scrollt, oder indem man eben das Rechtsklick-Menü öffnet und wieder schließt.

Das ist doch irgendwie mehr als unpraktisch ... 

Software ist WP 8.1 /  Lumia Cyan


----------



## Roundy (28. November 2014)

hab nen s2+ mit Android 4.2.2
in der app kann ich nicht mehr auf meine abbonierten themen zugreifen, ich kann keine beiträge schreiben, und mich auch nichtmehr abmelden 
immer mit der begründung "Permission denied." iwer ne idee?
hab's auch schonmal neu rauf, immer noch nix.
ist aber seit dem neuen design der website so.
Gruß


----------



## BigBubby (29. November 2014)

Wo redisignt wurde wäre es doch toll endlich mal den link zum letzten ungelesenen Post in einer annehmbaren Größe zu bringen und vielleicht von der Position nicht direkt unter Abo löschen des threads der Zeile davor. Das wäre für mobile enorm praktisch und für Desktop auch ganz nett.

Anhang Button hattest du wieder von der Liste


----------



## Angelo-K (29. November 2014)

Könntet ihr bitte die App wieder zum laufen bringen? Ich war fast mehrmals täglich hier on, aber da die App nicht geht und am PC das Designs so Kopfschmerzen verursacht, fast garnichtmehr. Tapatalk ist nicht wirklich eine alternative. Alles ist umständlich und nicht wirklich alltagstauglich. Also bringt bitte diese App wieder zun laufen


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2014)

*AW: Feedback-Thread: Betatest der neuen PCGH-Webseite!*

Afair schon von Torsten erwähnt aber noch aktuell:
Das Zeichen (Flamme/Punkt) vor den Threads ist nach wie vor ein j_avascript:void(0)_. Ich denke mal ein Link auf den Thread oder wenigstens gar kein Link wären da sinnvoller.


----------



## BigBubby (29. November 2014)

Das wäre doch perfekt als link auf den letzten ungelesenen Post.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2014)

Bei mir geht das Einbinden von Fotos im Post nicht.

Wenn ich das Bild hochgelade habe und dann auf den Button für Grafik einbinden klicke sagt mir das System dass das ein ungültiger Link ist -- bzw. "Error"
Kopiere ich diesen Link aber in den Post und packe ihn in ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBubby (30. November 2014)

Ich muss gerade dazu sagen, dass Daheim auf meinem Windows 8.1 Rechner mit Opera 12.17 eure Seite auch so grausig bei der Schrift aussieht, wie beim FF und WinXP auf der Arbeit.


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich muss gerade dazu sagen, dass Daheim auf meinem Windows 8.1 Rechner mit Opera 12.17 eure Seite auch so grausig bei der Schrift aussieht, wie beim FF und WinXP auf der Arbeit.



Und was sagt die ClearType-Einstellung bei der Win8.1-Installation?


----------



## BigBubby (30. November 2014)

Du fragst mich Sachen  nie kontrolliert. War eine win8 Installation mit 8.1update. Leider bin ich erst wieder übernächste Woche zuhause.


----------



## LTB (1. Dezember 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Hilfe das Fußball Tippspiel ist kaputt.
1. FC Köln und FC Bayern München wird nicht angezeigt wenn ich Tippen will für den 14. Spieltag.
Uns auch sonst sehe ich nicht wie viele Punkte ich bekommen habe.

Ich will doch als anständiger Fußball Noob wissen wie ich im Gegensatz zu den alten "AllwissendenBundestrainern" abschneide 

Bitte fixen!


----------



## Adi1 (1. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir denn von den Verantwortlichen hier, keiner was zum Problem aus Post  #219 sagen.


----------



## Laudian (1. Dezember 2014)

Oh, jetzt scrollt die Hauptleiste auch im Forum mit, schöne Sache 

"Gefällt mir"


----------



## ACDSee (1. Dezember 2014)

Hey, die Menüleiste ist jetzt optional anpinnbar. Das gefällt mir sehr gut. Super! 						
Gefällt mir auch!


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (2. Dezember 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Kann mir denn von den Verantwortlichen hier, keiner was zum Problem aus Post  #219 sagen.


Ich kann das Problem mit dem IE11 nachvollziehen, muss mir das aber noch genauer ansehen.



Roundy schrieb:


> in der app kann ich nicht mehr auf meine abbonierten themen zugreifen, ich kann keine beiträge schreiben, und mich auch nichtmehr abmelden
> immer mit der begründung "Permission denied." iwer ne idee?





Angelo-K schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bitte die App wieder zum laufen bringen?


Wie Zam hier bereits schrieb, funktioniert Forumrunner leider nicht mit der aktuellen vBulletin-Version und die App wird auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Wir können hier leider nur auf Tapatalk verweisen. 

Mit dem neuen Skin ist eine Foren-App übrigens gar nicht unbedingt nötig, mit dem Handy-Browser sollte das auch schon ganz gut funktionieren. Sicher gibt es da noch Optimierungsbedarf, z.B. das Menü.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Das wäre doch perfekt als link auf den letzten ungelesenen Post.


Ja die Stelle ist gut und da ist der Link jetzt auch


----------



## BertB (2. Dezember 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt scrollt die Hauptleiste auch im Forum mit, schöne Sache
> 
> "Gefällt mir"



au ja,
echt mal ne verbesserung,
langsam wirds


----------



## BigBubby (2. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ja die Stelle ist gut und da ist der Link jetzt auch



*gefällt mir*


----------



## Adi1 (2. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ich kann das Problem mit dem IE11 nachvollziehen, muss mir das aber noch genauer ansehen.



Danke, dass Du da mal reinschaust.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin ja jetzt recht zufrieden mit dem Forum am Desktop. Nun bin ich mobil unterwegs und habe einen Vorschlag fuer eine platzoptimierung.

Wenn ihr den Namen und Rang unter dem Bild plaziert, dann sorgt der rang nicht mehr dafuer, dass alle Infos am rechten Rand nach unten geschoben werden. Wenn ihr dann noch den unwichtigen ort aus der mobilsicht rausnehmt, muss man vermutlich ein drittel weniger scrollen ueber die Seitenlaenge gerechnet. Momentan sind durch die freiflaechen durch die verschiebungen enorm viel Platz unnoetig verschenkt.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (3. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Dass der Text beim rein kopieren von Inhalten nicht automatisch zum Ende des Textes springt.
> Das ist extrem nervig weil man dann bei großen Textpassagen -- ich sage nur Multi Quote Texte -- erst wieder hochscrollen muss und schauen muss ob es auch richtig hinein kopiert wurde.


Der Fehler ist jetzt auch behoben. Evtl. musst Du Deinen Browser-Cache löschen.

Das Problem betraf übrigens nur Chrome und hat auch unser eigenes CMS eine Weile geplagt. Das vB4-Forum verwendet noch eine 3er-Version des CKEditors (aktuell ist 4.4.6), für diesen gab es dann einen Patch der das Problem behoben hat. Den habe ich jetzt auch hier eingespielt.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2014)

Der Darstellungsbug der Mannschaften im Tippspiel ist behoben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

Wo ist der verf***te Like-Button?


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo ist der verf***te Like-Button?



Kommt! .. morgen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

Und wo wir schon dabei sind: Macht bitte bei der Umfrage zur den Schriften mit. Fürs Forum. Jetzt oder nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sh...d.php?t=365922


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist jetzt auch behoben. Evtl. musst Du Deinen Browser-Cache löschen.



Danke. Ist mir eben aufgefallen. 
Hatte ein paar Tage lang nichts "langes" gepostet weil mir der Bug auf den Sack gegangen war. 


*Nachtrag*:
Könnt ihr das Grau in den Pinnwand Dialogen etwas heller machen?


----------



## jumpel (3. Dezember 2014)

Die "neue Beiträge-Blase" bitte in einem kräftigeren Blau, so wie früher.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (4. Dezember 2014)

Seit kurzem haben wir wieder ein Like-System  Das neue Like-Plugin hat sogar alle alten Likes importiert, ist also nicht verloren gegangen.

Außerhalb von Threads sind noch nicht alle Phrasen übersetzt und der Style passt noch nicht ganz, das passe ich jetzt noch an. Hier in den Beiträgen sollte es aber so gut wie identisch wie vorher aussehen/funktionieren.

So und jetzt her mit den Likes 

p.s.: Ich höre gerade der Import der alten Likes läuft noch, kann aber nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> p.s.: Ich höre gerade der Import der alten Likes läuft noch, kann aber nicht mehr lange dauern



In dieser Hinsicht bitte die Unterforen von der Funktion ausschließen, wie es schon vor dem Update war.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Feedback-Thread: Betatest der neuen PCGH-Webseite!*

Ich interpretiere die Vorgänge von heute als Vorbereitung für die völlige Wiederherstellung der "Gefällt mir"-Funktionen, also nehme ich an, dass auch der Zähler demnächst wieder da sein wird. ^^


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> In dieser Hinsicht bitte die Unterforen von der Funktion ausschließen, wie es schon vor dem Update war.



Sollte jetzt passen.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Dezember 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt passen.



Also in der Ruka ist es noch akitv.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Feedback-Thread: Betatest der neuen PCGH-Webseite!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere die Vorgänge von heute als Vorbereitung für die völlige Wiederherstellung der "Gefällt mir"-Funktionen, also nehme ich an, dass auch der Zähler demnächst wieder da sein wird. ^^


Richtig  Die Import-Funktion der alten Likes hat während des Imports auch den Zähler aktualisiert - macht IMO nicht viel Sinn, aber gut. Der Import ist seit einer Weile durch, wenn Du jetzt einmal auf die Benachrichtigung für neue Likes geklickt hast, ist der Zähler wieder auf 0.


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Dezember 2014)

Ach das ist beabsichtigt - ich dachte schon, das Like-System wäre am Durchdrehen 

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Feedback-Thread: Betatest der neuen PCGH-Webseite!*

Meine letzten Gefällt mir Klicks sind in der Übersicht aus August 2014. Wird das noch gefixt und wird es im Profil auch einen Gesamtzähler geben?

MfG


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (4. Dezember 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ach das ist beabsichtigt - ich dachte schon, das Like-System wäre am Durchdrehen


Nicht direkt beabsichtigt, das Import-Skript des neuen Plugins hielt das wohl für sinnvoll. Naja so weiß wenigstens jetzt jeder wie viel Likes er bisher insgesamt vergeben und bekommen hat


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Feedback-Thread: Betatest der neuen PCGH-Webseite!*

Bei mir auch. Außerdem sind die scheinbar nicht chronologisch geordnet, oder nach einem System geordnet, das sich nicht auf anhieb erschließt. Dazu zeigt meine like-Übersicht aktuell 16 Seiten, auf den letzten beiden wird aber gar nichts angezeigt.

Ah, es wird: Jetzt sind es über 60 Seiten, und bis Seite 55 wird auch was angezeigt 

Noch was seltsames: Unter "Meine Aktivitäten" befinden sich auch Posts von anderen Usern - ohne dass da etwas von mir zitiert würde, oder ich auch nur im gleichen Thread schonmal gepostet habe. Sähr seltsahm.
€ ach, ich glaube das sind Leute von meiner Freundesliste.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also in der Ruka ist es noch akitv.



Jetzt aber.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Feedback-Thread: Betatest der neuen PCGH-Webseite!*

Das Paging ist offenbar unlogisch, ja, aber in den Listen befindet sich eigentlich kein Eintrag, der da nicht hingehört. Das sind deine Likes und Likes zu deinen Beiträgen. Das gab es vorher auch schon, die Darstellung des neuen Plugins ist nur kompakter. 

Die Rückwirkende Anzahl der Beiträge bezieht sich übrigens momentan auf 90 Tage. Man kann es höher stellen, aber dann wächst nur exponentiell die Anzahl der klickbaren Seitenzahlen mit leeren Inhalten (Bug). Hier müssen wir auf Patches des Plugin-Herstellers warten.

Die Chronologie ist übrigens neueste Likes zuerst, absteigend.  Wenn das bei deiner Ansicht nicht passt, reguliert sich das spätestens nach dem nächsten Like von dir oder einem Beitrag von dir von selbst. (Server-Caching).


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Feedback-Thread: Betatest der neuen PCGH-Webseite!*

Heißt das die alten Klicks sind weg, vor allem bei langjährigen Nutzern? Was ist mit einem Klick-Counter, kommt der noch oder finde ich den nur nicht?

MfG


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Feedback-Thread: Betatest der neuen PCGH-Webseite!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Heißt das die alten Klicks sind weg, vor allem bei langjährigen Nutzern? Was ist mit einem Klick-Counter, kommt der noch oder finde ich den nur nicht?
> 
> MfG



Weg ist gar nichts, es wird nur momentan nicht angezeigt. Außerdem, was mir gerade auffällt. Falscher Thread für ein Foren-Support-Thema.

*Edit* korrekt verschoben. ^^

Was genau meinst du mit Klick-Counter?


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2014)

Die Anzahl der likes gesamt.

MfG


----------



## Adi1 (4. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ich kann das Problem mit dem IE11 nachvollziehen, muss mir das aber noch genauer ansehen.



Gibt es da schon eine Idee um dieses Problem zu lösen?


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der likes gesamt.
> 
> MfG




im Profil? In der Seitenspalte? Oder oben über den Threads? 

Btw. die Anzeige der bisherigen Likes im Profil-Tab  wird grad neu generiert. Dann sollten alle angezeigt werden. Das System dahinter ist irgendwie nicht gut durchdacht. Wir konnten zumindest rausfinden, was da im Code verbockt wurde ^^ Jetzt ist es ein "Hack" um einen "Logik-Bug" auszuhebeln. Ich hoffe nur, dass unsere Config-Anpassung nicht an der Datenbank-Performance kratzt. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2014)

Ein Satz mit X ... der Code mag wohl irgendwie die menge an Daten nicht, die einige Profile an erhaltenen und gegebenen Likes haben. -.- Aber ein Eintrag im Support-Bereich des Herstellers zu dem Problem ist bereits gemacht. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2014)

Immer diese Doppelposts. 

Ist es möglich bei den Privatnarichten die ungelesenen noch etwas dicker zu schreiben damit man sie besser von den gelesenen unterscheiden kann?


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (4. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist es möglich bei den Privatnarichten die ungelesenen noch etwas dicker zu schreiben damit man sie besser von den gelesenen unterscheiden kann?


Ja, ist jetzt so wie bei den ungelesenen Threads: Statt normaler Fettung (bold/700) ist es jetzt 900.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Dezember 2014)

... welches mittlerweile übrigens richtig gut aussieht.  Dass das Schriftbild bei so extremer Fettung nicht mehr schön ist stört mich nicht, aber dafür sehe ich auch aus einem Meter Entfernung wieder den Unterschied zwischen gelesen und ungelesen


----------



## bath92 (4. Dezember 2014)

Weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich hab keinen anderen Thread gefunden.

Hab seit kurzem Probleme mit der Forumapp.

1. Abonnierte Themen können nicht geöffnet werden --> "Permission denied"
2. Private Nachrichten --> "Permission denied"
3. Profil --> "Sie haben für diese Aktion nicht die benötigte Berechtigung."

Hab die App bereits deinstalliert und neu heruntergeladen, ohne Erfolg.

Allgemeines Problem oder nur bei mir so?

Gruß bath92


----------



## fctriesel (4. Dezember 2014)

Kann mein eigenes Profil nicht mehr aufrufen. Andere Benutzerprofile gehen ohne Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich hab keinen anderen Thread gefunden.
> 
> Hab seit kurzem Probleme mit der Forumapp.
> 
> ...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...cghx-app-fuer-ios-android-21.html#post7003789




fctriesel schrieb:


> Kann mein eigenes Profil nicht mehr aufrufen. Andere Benutzerprofile gehen ohne Probleme.


Das hängt mit den Likes zusammen. Schauen wir uns morgen an.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Dezember 2014)

Soll die mobile Seite auch noch optimiert bzw benutzbar gemacht werden? Hab ja schon ein paar Sachen geschrieben, aber ich habe noch so einige weitere Punkte. Momentan ist es buggy oder inkosequent.
Sagt einfach mal Bescheid ab wann ihr da Zeit investiert. Keine Lust alles zu schreiben und nichts passiert.


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2014)

@Likes-Anzeige in den Profil-Tabs:
Wir haben Feedback vom Support des Plugin-Herstellers erhalten und müssen das Limit der berücksichtigten Tage wieder auf 60 zurückstellen, bis sie die Darstellung repariert haben ^^ Aber zumindest wissen sie bescheid.

@BigBuddy: Bitte verfasse doch einfach die Vorschläge. Nur weil wir nicht auf alles einzeln eingehen oder Zeitnah umsetzen, heißt das nicht, dass wir es ignorieren oder nicht wahrnehmen. 



fctriesel schrieb:


> Kann mein eigenes Profil nicht mehr aufrufen. Andere Benutzerprofile gehen ohne Probleme.



Sollte wieder gehen.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Dezember 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...nd-bug-thread-zum-redesign-des-forums-22.html

Post #219

Danke, jetzt klappt es wieder.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (5. Dezember 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...nd-bug-thread-zum-redesign-des-forums-22.html
> 
> Post #219
> 
> Danke, jetzt klappt es wieder.


Ja habe es eben gefixed. Der IE11 kommt hier nicht mit prozentualer Padding-Angabe zurecht, was btw ziemlich schwach ist (ansonsten ist der IE11 ja nicht schlecht). Ich habe es auf eine absolute Pixel-Angabe geändert, das geht an der Stelle zum Glück, ohne dass es Probleme mit dem Responsive-Layout gibt.

Du kannst übrigens Dein Posting direkt verlinken, in dem Du den Link oben rechts bei "#219" kopierst. So gelangt jeder User genau zu diesem Post, egal wieviele Beiträge er sich pro Seite anzeigen lässt oder wie die Sortierung eingestellt ist. Beides kann man ja im Kontrollzentrum ändern, so dass sich Dein Beitrag nicht unbedingt auf Seite 22 befinden muss wenn die Einstellungen anders sind als bei Dir.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ja habe es eben gefixed. Der IE11 kommt hier nicht mit prozentualer Padding-Angabe zurecht, was btw ziemlich schwach ist (ansonsten ist der IE11 ja nicht schlecht). Ich habe es auf eine absolute Pixel-Angabe geändert, das geht an der Stelle zum Glück, ohne dass es Probleme mit dem Responsive-Layout gibt.
> 
> Du kannst übrigens Dein Posting direkt verlinken, in dem Du den Link oben rechts bei "#219" kopierst. So gelangt jeder User genau zu diesem Post, egal wieviele Beiträge er sich pro Seite anzeigen lässt oder wie die Sortierung eingestellt ist. Beides kann man ja im Kontrollzentrum ändern, so dass sich Dein Beitrag nicht unbedingt auf Seite 22 befinden muss wenn die Einstellungen anders sind als bei Dir.



Danke.


----------



## fctriesel (5. Dezember 2014)

@ZAM
Das tut es, vielen Dank!


----------



## Wake (6. Dezember 2014)

Die Gefällt mir erhalten-Anzeige in der oberen Spalte kriegt man zumindest vorerst weg, wenn man *Forum->Aktionen->Alle Foren als gelesen markieren* ausführt - für alle die das stört .


----------



## BigBubby (7. Dezember 2014)

Erst mal ein anderer Punkt, dann komme ich zum Mobilen.

Die neue Darstellung/Auflistung der bekommenen Likes ist noch nicht wirklich optimal. Vorher sah man ja eine Vorschau auf den Post auf den Bezogen wurde. Jetzt ist es aber nur ein Link zu dem Beitrag, was ich als suboptimal empfinde. Hätte man in jedem Thread nur einen Post kein Problem. Aber so wie jetzt muss man immer extra anklicken und gucken, was es war. Erzeugt einfach unnötigen traffic. Man müsste ja nicht mal alle Likes als Vorschau zeigen, aber zumindestens diejenigen die in der Topzeile auch als "neue" Likes markiert wurden.

Und kurz zur Erinnerung, ih weiß, dass es bei euch auf dem Plan steht. Bei der Direkten Antwort fehlt noch immer der Link um direkt an die Anhänge zu kommen.

Nun zur Mobilansicht.
Dazu gesagt, es wurde am WP (8.1) getestet mit UC Browser und Maxthon. Das ganze nicht in Landscape und bei einer Auflösung von 1280x768 

1.) Die Informationszeile beim Post mit den Informationen zum postenden User (Bild, Name, Rang, Mitglied Seit, Beiträge, etc pp) wird nicht konsequent angezeit.
 - manchmal ist links foto, daneben Name und Rang und rechts die weiteren Informationen
 - manchmal ist links foto, daneben Name und Rang. Dann sind die informationen rechts weiter allerdings nicht daneben, sondern "unter" dem Bild aber Rechtsbündig.
 - manchmal ist links foto, daneben Name und Rang. Dann sind die Informationen rechts nicht rechts, sondern links unter dem Bild
Gerade die letzten beiden Fälle sorgen dafür, dass das Forum unnötig langgezogen werden. Man muss also viel scrollen ohne zusätzliche Inhalte zu haben duch weißflächen.
Das Problem entsteht wohl, wenn der Name oder der Rang zu lang ist. Lösung wäre, dass der Rang z.B. "getrennt" werden kann und über zwei Zeilen laufen darf. Zusätzlich wäre es sinnvoll für die mobile Ansicht unnötige Informationen weg zu lassen. Besonders der Ort, der alleine schon mal drei Zeilen annehmen kann, ist nicht sinnvoll jedes mal anzeigen zu lassen. 

2) Die Topleiste
hier sind im speziellen zwei unterpunkte
2.1) Das aufklappende Menü 
Dieses funktioniert zwar "linken" bei den Streifen, wo man dann auf PCGH wechseln kann etc, aber bei den rechten klappt es zwar während des Drückens auf, aber sobald man es los lässt geht es auch zu. Es ist also absolut nicht nutzbar. Das sollte anders sein.
2.2) Kein Button fürs Kontrollzentrum. Es fehlt einfach das Zahnrad. Ich weiß nicht ob man in der Mobilansicht auch einfach statt der Userseite dort das Kontrollzentrum setzen kann. Im Desktop interessiert kaum einen die eigenen Profilseite, aber Mobil ja noch weniger und das ist momentan einfach sehr umständlich
2.3) Das PCGHX Logo ist verdammt unscharf
3.) Kontrollansicht Übersicht
-Der größte Teil des Problems habt ihr hier schon gelöst, da ihr die Verlinkung auf den letzten Post auch auf das vorgelagerte Symbol geändert habt, was aber noch immer unschön ist, ist dass der Abbo löschen Link in die "untere" Zeile reingezogen wird, womit er halt "direkt" neben dem Titel des nächsten steht und so leicht getroffen werden kann.
-Grundsätzlich könnte man mal überlegen, ob am Mobiltelefon nicht auch hier die angaben zur Person die den Thread irgendwann eröffnet hat und wann die Person das getan hat relativ unnötig sind. Interessant ist eher (was ja auch vorhanden ist), wer und wann der letzte gepostet hat. Das würde die Ansicht sehr viel kompakter und damit attraktiver machen.

4.) Threads
4.1) Seitenzahlen am Ende/Anfang eines Threads
Diese werden oft falsch dargestellt und landen in einem blauen Balken dadrüber oder bei mehreren Zeilen überlappend. Die Frage ist, ob man hier nicht auch die Anzahl der dargestellten Seiten verkleinert, damit keine zweite Zeile entsteht.
4.2) "Nach Oben" könnte man überlegen das nicht nur am Ende des Threads anzubringen, sondern eventuell ähnlich der Topleiste "anheftbar" zu machen, sodass man auch aus der Mitte des Threads nach oben kommen kann, falls man nur was nachgelesen hat bzw. etwas nachlesen will. Im prinzip könnte man auch überlegen entsprechend auf der anderen Seite einen "nach unten" hinzuzufügen. Man könnte es ja einfach als ein Dreieck mit Spitze nach unten an der linken unteren kante und mit pfeil nach oben an der rechten Seite realisieren.


Das ist das was mir so pauschal eingefallen ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ganz wohin mit der frage, also stelle ich sie mal hier.
Warum wurde im neuen Design es eingeführt, das man beim einloggen zuvor eine Schaltfläche betätigen muss ?
Im alten Design waren die Flächen, für Benutzername und Passwort, frei auf der Seite sodass man keinen extra-klick machen musste.
Hat die eventuell Sicherheitsgründe ?
MfG


----------



## robbe (8. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt sind ja schon ein paar Tage vergangen und ich muss sagen, das ich mich nachwievor weder an das Design der Main noch des Forums gewöhnen kann. Die Main hab ich vorher zwar auch nicht wirklich viel genutzt, ums Forum ist es aber wirklich schade. Fand es vorher einfach deutlich hübscher und vor allem übersichtlicher, es macht jetzt einfach keinen Spass mehr, sich duchs Forum zu wühlen. Die Android App als Alternative ist ja leider auch nicht mehr nutzbar.


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Likes-Anzeige in den Profil-Tabs:
> Wir haben Feedback vom Support des Plugin-Herstellers erhalten und müssen das Limit der berücksichtigten Tage wieder auf 60 zurückstellen, bis sie die Darstellung repariert haben ^^ Aber zumindest wissen sie bescheid.


Danke für die Info. Was ich jetzt noch nicht verstanden haben ist folgendes.:

1.) Werden alle likes des "alten" Forums nach dem bug-fix wieder dargestellt werden oder wird sich das auf die bereits benannten 90 Tage beschränken?
2.) Wird es eine Summenanzeige der likes geben, im Profil oder anderswo?

MfG


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Was ich jetzt noch nicht verstanden haben ist folgendes.:
> 
> 1.) Werden alle likes des "alten" Forums nach dem bug-fix wieder dargestellt werden oder wird sich das auf die bereits benannten 90 Tage beschränken?
> 2.) Wird es eine Summenanzeige der likes geben, im Profil oder anderswo?



Die Likes sind alle noch da. Wir haben natürlich nichts gelöscht, sie sind auch importiert, werden nur im PROFIL-TAB, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht dargestellt wegen der aktuellen Limitierung.

Wegen Punkt 2 müssen wir schauen. Es gibt eine Funktion mit der Darstellung der erhaltenen und gegebenen Likes, die sich aber momentan wohl auf die Anzeige in den Postings beschränkt. Die ist aus Stylegründen momentan noch deaktiviert, sollte aber nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antwort! 

MfG


----------



## BigBubby (9. Dezember 2014)

Noch ein Nachschlag zur Mobile Seite.
Es sollte bei den Übersichten von Threads eventuell die Prioriäteten anders gesetzt werden bzw. die Breiten angepasst. 
Z.B. rechts im Feld des letzten Posters. Der Link der hinter der Uhrzeit ist macht dieses Feld unnötig breit im Mobiel Browser wodurch die Titelspalte deutlich zu eng wird. Da wird auch wieder platz verschwendet und lässt die Seite unschön aussehen. 

Also ganz ehrlich an der Mobileseite ist noch einiges zu tun und nein es wird kein tapatalk benutzt werden. Dann eher keine Seite


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Dezember 2014)

Wann wird sich PCGH auch als PCGH zu erkennen geben, wenn ich eine Kachel auf meinem WindowsPhone erstelle?
Zurzeit wird ein PCG-Logo erstellt.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Dezember 2014)

Noch ein Bug (bei mir) in der Mobilen.
Wenn ich auf "Bearbeiten" bei einen meiner Posts gehe und dann versuche die geänderte Antwort zu posten reagiert der Knopf einfach nicht. Ich kann den geänderten Post also nicht abschicken...


edit: und noch ein weiterer Bug, dieses mal aber im normalen Forum. Ist auch nur ein Detail. Wenn die Leiste oben angepinnt ist, und man z.B. sagt zum letzten Post springen oder zum letzten ungelesenen, dann fängt der Post am oberen Rand an, was aber mit übergelagerter Menüleiste dafür sorgt, dass der Blaue Balken vom Post (der mit Datum und Postnummer) teilweise überdeckt wurde, so als ob die Anzeige nicht da steht, wo sie sein sollte, auch wenn der richtige Post angezeigt wird. Das ist an sich nicht schlimm, wirkt aber unfertig.


----------



## Frosdedje (10. Dezember 2014)

Eine Funktion in der neuen Forensoftware fehlt:
Und zwar fehlt die tabellarische Übersicht über ein seperates Fenster, wer wie viele Beiträge in einen Thread geschrieben hat, die  in der vorherigen Forenversion drin gewesen war.
(war zu erreichen, in dem man bei der Threadübersicht eines Forenbereich auf "Antworten" klickte)
Kann das fehlende Teil wieder eingefügt werden?


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2014)

Exakt. Das ist nicht mehr drin. 

Das Einfügen von Bildern in den Posts geht immer noch nicht.
Ich kriege ein Error wenn ich eine Grafik einfügen will.


----------



## marvinj (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin,
hier einmal meine Bugs:
Wenn ihc über ein Mobilgerät eure Forenseite aufrufe, dann die Desktopansicht auswähle, kann ich mich nicht einloggen, da der Button nicht funktioniert.
außerdem zieht die obere Leiste beim hineinzoomen nicht nach, bzw. sie skaliert nicht mit dem Rest der Seite.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2014)

Endlich Verdana als Schrift. 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Dark-Theme.


----------



## uka (11. Dezember 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Endlich Verdana als Schrift.
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Dark-Theme.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - Verdana ist schön und ein Dark-Theme wäre ein echter Fortschritt (default das normale, aber das andere wie Verdana anwählbar) .


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Endlich Verdana als Schrift.
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Dark-Theme.



Auch wenn das eher Scherzhaft gemeint war und ich jetzt mal den Bad Cop spiele, aber der Pflegeaufwand für 2 Themes ist schon nicht unerheblich, macht Euch also bitte nicht zu viele Hoffnungen auf noch ein weiteres. ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2014)

Das schreit wohl nach einer weiteren Umfrage, oder?


----------



## Laudian (11. Dezember 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Endlich Verdana als Schrift.
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein DarkKompakt-Theme.



Fixed it


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das schreit wohl nach einer weiteren Umfrage, oder?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n1c0 (11. Dezember 2014)

Juhuuuuu  Verdana ftw


----------



## uka (12. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

also ich habe gestern unten Verdana eingestellt und heute ist es wieder auf Lato gesprungen! Wird das nicht im Profil gespeichert? Muss man das tatsächlich jeden Tag neu einstellen? 

Oder gibt es im Profil eine Option die ich nicht gesehen habe?

Edit: hab es gefunden


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich habe gestern unten Verdana eingestellt und heute ist es wieder auf Lato gesprungen! Wird das nicht im Profil gespeichert? Muss man das tatsächlich jeden Tag neu einstellen?
> 
> ...



Das Forum speichert die Einstellungen zwar auch für das Profil, nutzt aber im Normalfall nur das Cookie, dass beim Stylewechsel (unten) gesetzt wird. Wenn man das bspw. blockiert oder löscht, dann ist wieder LATO aktiviert. Wobei ich gerade sehe, dass es irgendwie beides macht. VBulletin ist ein krampfiges Konstrukt.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (12. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Einfügen von Bildern in den Posts geht immer noch nicht.
> Ich kriege ein Error wenn ich eine Grafik einfügen will.


Wenn Du ein Bild über eine URL einfügen willst, geht das nur wenn die URL auf eine "echte" Bilddatei verweist, also mit .jpg, .gif etc. endet. Wenn Du im erweiterten Editor auf "Anhänge verwalten" gehst (bzw. Büroklammer-Button), kannst Du nicht einfach die Bild-URLs dort mit Rechtsklick kopieren und als Bild-URL einfügen, dann kommt der error-Fehler (da das keine "echten" Bilder sind sondern nur die internen Verweise auf die hochgeladenen Anhänge, die dann das vB als Bild ausgibt). 

Du musst hier die bereits hochgeladenen Bilder von oben in den unteren Bereich "Anhänge" mit der Maus ziehen und dann "An Cursorposition einfügen" klicken.


----------



## hbf878 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich wurde ausgeloggt und kann mich momentan nicht mehr im Forum einloggen - geht nur per tapatalk. (Und ich bin nicht der einzige, bei dem es nicht geht). Seid ihr da am Ball?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann mich ebenfalls nicht mehr einloggen über Chrome am PC.  Über Chrome auf dem Handy scheint es zu funktionieren. Dns Cache und cookies löschen brachte keinen Erfolg,  neues passwort anfordern funktioniert zwar allerdings hat auch das generierte PC keine Funktion außer den Zähler für falsche logindaten in die Höhe zu treiben.


----------



## Modmaster (16. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert es jetzt wieder. Kann mich per Firefox wieder einloggen.


----------



## hbf878 (16. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir geht's jetzt wieder am PC seit ca. 21:18


----------



## Sebastian1980 (16. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt gehts hier auch wieder. das zwischenzeitlich angeforderte neue PW hat nach wie vor keine Funktion, habe mich gerade mit den alten Daten einloggen können.


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

wir haben heute ein Sicherheitsupdate eingespielt, das hat wohl den Login gekillt. Aber nach der erneuten Installation geht es wieder. Wir bitten den Login-Ausfall zu entschuldigen.

Gruß


----------



## Frosdedje (16. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt bin ich auch wieder drin (einloggen war zwar drin, wurde im Forum dann nicht vermerkt).
Aber lustigerweise wurde der eingeloggt-Status auf der PCGH-Hauptseite anzeigt, im Forum hingegen war man nur als Gast unterwegs.


----------



## JimSim3 (17. Dezember 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben heute ein Sicherheitsupdate eingespielt, das hat wohl den Login gekillt. Aber nach der erneuten Installation geht es wieder. Wir bitten den Login-Ausfall zu entschuldigen.
> 
> Gruß



Ein Klassiker! Das System ist so sicher, da kommt keiner mehr rein!


----------



## BigBubby (17. Dezember 2014)

Nur mal so. Ae ä ue ü oe ö und ss ß  Funktionieren z.b. im hifi Forum wenn ich mobile dort poste. Also muss der Fehler wohl bei euch und nicht beim mobilebrowser liegen.


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2014)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch wieder drin (einloggen war zwar drin, wurde im Forum dann nicht vermerkt).
> Aber lustigerweise wurde der eingeloggt-Status auf der PCGH-Hauptseite anzeigt, im Forum hingegen war man nur als Gast unterwegs.



Ungewöhnlich ist das nicht. Das Forum nutzt ein eigenes Session-Handling und das wurde einfach ignoriert.


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Nur mal so. Ae Ã¤ ue Ã¼ oe Ã¶ und ss ÃŸ  Funktionieren z.b. im hifi Forum wenn ich mobile dort poste. Also muss der Fehler wohl bei euch und nicht beim mobilebrowser liegen.



Überprüfe mal bitte die Charset-Einstellungen deines Browsers, in dem die Falschdarstellung passiert.

Chrome: Weitere Tools-> Codierung (Muss automatisch erkannt auf ISO-8859-1 stehen)
FF: Ansicht -> Zeichenkodierung (Muss automatisch auf Westlich stehen)
Seite -> Codierung (Muss automatisch erkannt auf Westeuropäisch -> ISO-8859-1 stehen)


----------



## BigBubby (17. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt mobile Browser. WP8.1 mit dem UC 8.1


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich dir leider nicht supporten, ist aber kein Problem bei uns. Das Forum liefert korrekt die benötigten Charset-Definitionen aus.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Dezember 2014)

Seltsam, dass dann nur euer Forum damit probleme hat, während andere das ohne Probleme machen...


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Seltsam, dass dann nur euer Forum damit probleme hat, während andere das ohne Probleme machen...



So seltsam ist es auch, dass es sonst keine Meldung dazu gibt.


----------



## BigBubby (17. Dezember 2014)

Dann sagt mal Wieviele Windowsphone Nutzer ihr habt, die die webansicht des forums nutzen  Ich würde ja den maxthon nehmen, da kann ich mich aber gar nicht erst anmelden...


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Dezember 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Dann sagt mal Wieviele Windowsphone Nutzer ihr habt, die die webansicht des forums nutzen  Ich wÃ¼rde ja den maxthon nehmen, da kann ich mich aber gar nicht erst anmelden...



Windows Phone Nutzer hier,  ich habe einfach aufgehört diese Seite nutzen zu wollen.  Sie ist einfach mobil nicht zu gebrauchen.  Dazu habe ich in den letzten Wochen auch bestimmt 10 Posts gemacht.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (18. Dezember 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Wenn ich über ein Mobilgerät eure Forenseite aufrufe, dann die Desktopansicht auswähle, kann ich mich nicht einloggen, da der Button nicht funktioniert.


Welches Gerät und welchen Browser verwendest Du? Und was genau meinst Du mit "Desktopansicht auswählen"? Es gibt ja nur noch eine Ansicht.

Und was meinst Du mit "Button funktioniert nicht"? Es kommt kein Login-Feld wenn Du auf "Anmelden" in der blauen Leiste oben klickst? Oder das Login-Formular wird nicht abgeschickt wenn Du auf "Anmelden" im Login-Fenster klickst?


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2014)

Er meint, dass wenn er im Handy die Desktopversion anzeigen lässt anstelle der Mobilversion, dann kann man zwar auf viele Buttons klicken, aber es reagiert nicht. (Also Farbe des Button ändert sich, aber er wird nicht aktiviert und entsprechend lädt nichts). 
Blöde frage, aber hat sich irgendwer von der Webentwicklung die Mobile Seite überhaupt mal angeschaut und getestet?


----------



## marvinj (18. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Welches Gerät und welchen Browser verwendest Du? Und was genau meinst Du mit "Desktopansicht auswählen"? Es gibt ja nur noch eine Ansicht.
> 
> Und was meinst Du mit "Button funktioniert nicht"? Es kommt kein Login-Feld wenn Du auf "Anmelden" in der blauen Leiste oben klickst? Oder das Login-Formular wird nicht abgeschickt wenn Du auf "Anmelden" im Login-Fenster klickst?



In der letzten Woche war es mir nicht möglich, mich über ein mobiles Endgerät (Handy, Tablet) anzumelden, da ein "klick" auf den entsprechende Button nicht funktioniert. Gestern habe ich mich über die PCGHX Seite einloggen können, nachjdem ich gefühlt 17 mal draufgeklickt habe.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Dezember 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Blöde frage, aber hat sich irgendwer von der Webentwicklung die Mobile Seite überhaupt mal angeschaut und getestet?



Glaube ich nicht,  sonst hätte sich derjenige unweigerlich die Frage gestellt,  wie man denn eigentlich die Dropdown-Mnüs per Touchscreen bedienen soll.  Das ist nämlich schlicht und einfach nicht möglich.  Und die Navigation über die genauen URLs ist einfach unzumutbar.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2014)

Das linke Dropdown geht interessanter Weise nur die rechten nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Dezember 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Das linke Dropdown geht interessanter Weise nur die rechten nicht.


stimmt, das lässt sich durch einen klick öffnen oder schließen.  die rechten Menüs nicht.  Die schließen sich, sobald man vom button runtergeht,  auch wenn den finger dabei nicht hochhebt.  
die einzige möglichkeit die ich bisher gefunden habe: solange draufhalten bis das "rechts-klick-menü" auf geht, danach bleibt die seite nämlich wie sie ist bis man sie einmal antippt. Was so eine seltsame Eigenheit des Browsers ist.

Aber das ist auch sehr frickelig und ist mit Sicherheit keine akzeptable Lösung.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Dezember 2014)

Das klappt z.B. bei WP auch nicht...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Dezember 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Das klappt z.B. bei WP auch nicht...


Das bezog sich auf WP8.1.

anbei: studierst du hier?


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2014)

Man kann Videos nicht mehr als URL posten, es wird immer eingebettet. Könnte man die Entscheidung bitten wieder dem Nutzer überlassen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde wetten wenn du gezielt den Hyperlink-Knopf benutzt wird es auch ein Link. "Nur" das Standardformat wenn du die Videoadresse als reinen Text in den Editor kopierst wird eingebettet.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (19. Dezember 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> In der letzten Woche war es mir nicht möglich, mich über ein mobiles Endgerät (Handy, Tablet) anzumelden, da ein "klick" auf den entsprechende Button nicht funktioniert. Gestern habe ich mich über die PCGHX Seite einloggen können, nachjdem ich gefühlt 17 mal draufgeklickt habe.


Welches Handy bzw. Tablet verwendest Du? Auf einem iPhone 4s oder iPad Air z.B. reagiert der Anmelden-Button direkt beim ersten antippen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde wetten wenn du gezielt den Hyperlink-Knopf benutzt wird es auch ein Link.


Nein, auch mit dem "Link einfügen"() Funktion wird es eingebunden.
[UR...4227353"]John Pilger highlights reel on Vimeo

Die Wette ist also verloren.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (19. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Könnte man die Entscheidung bitten wieder dem Nutzer überlassen.


Da Du jetzt weisst was passiert, wenn Du den Link als Text postest, hast Du ja die freie Entscheidung das Video alternativ als Hyperlink zu posten oder eben als eingebettetes Video.
Mir gefällt das so ganz gut. warum sollte ich wert darauf legen das ein hier von mir gepostetes Video nur als Link zur Verfügung steht, wenn ich es auch direkt einbetten kann? Das Einbetten von Videos ist ja nichts hier im Forum ungewünschtes, eher im Gegenteil, darum wird es wohl auch angeboten. Aus diesem Grund finde ich das standardmäßige Einbetten von geposteten Videourls auch durchaus berechtigt.
Ich finde, wer ein Video entgegen seiner Bestimmung nicht direkt zeigen, sondern nur verlinken möchte, der kann ruhig nen Klick extra machen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2014)

> Mir gefällt das so ganz gut. warum sollte ich wert darauf legen das ein hier von mir gepostetes Video nur als Link zur Verfügung steht, wenn ich es auch direkt einbetten kann?


Weil Leute es sonst nicht sehen können?
Ich will es den anderen hauptsächlichen User so einfach wie möglich machen, aber dem Forum ist das egal und es setzt seine eigenen Willen durch.
Was  nicht benutzerfreundlich ist, da es anders reagiert als erwartet.


> hast Du ja die freie Entscheidung das Video alternativ als Hyperlink zu posten


Dann zeige mir bitte die Schaltfläche mit der das geht. 
Kleiner Tipp: Der auf dem "Link einfügen" steht ist es nicht. 
Es gibt also keine "freie Entscheidung", da es immer eingebettet wird.
Sofern es kein https ist, die kann das Forum immer noch nicht einbinden.



> Ich finde, wer ein Video entgegen seiner Bestimmung nicht direkt zeigen, sondern nur verlinken möchte, der kann ruhig nen Klick extra machen.


Kann man eben nicht, da es trotzdem nicht funktioniert.


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2014)

Das SEO-Plugin des Forums baut automatisch alle Klartext-Links ohne BBCode zu klickbaren Links um.
Das Forum baut alle Video-Links aus den HTML-Links zu Video-Einbindungen um. Beides können wir nicht verhindern. Jedoch habe ich die Vimeo-Ausgabe gerade mal auf deren HTML5-Player umgestellt, statt der FLASH-Variante. Das sollte zumindest auf Mobilgeräten jetzt auch passen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Wette ist also verloren.


Hast Recht .
Was war noch gleich der Einsatz?


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das SEO-Plugin des Forums baut automatisch alle Klartext-Links ohne BBCode zu klickbaren Links um.
> Das Forum baut alle Video-Links aus den HTML-Links zu Video-Einbindungen um. Beides können wir nicht verhindern.


Warum passiert das bei https-Videos nicht? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAjM30ulg2U 
Schade das es keine andere Lösung gibt, aber das liegt dann wohl nicht an euch, sondern daran das die Entwickler so etwas nicht vorgesehen haben, oder?


----------



## marvinj (19. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Welches Handy bzw. Tablet verwendest Du? Auf einem iPhone 4s oder iPad Air z.B. reagiert der Anmelden-Button direkt beim ersten antippen.



Galaxy S5 und Galaxy Tab 3


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum passiert das bei https-Videos nicht? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAjM30ulg2U
> Schade das es keine andere Lösung gibt, aber das liegt dann wohl nicht an euch, sondern daran das die Entwickler so etwas nicht vorgesehen haben, oder?



Wir können Anfang Januar die Erkennungs-Strings mal prüfen  Das würde bei einer Anpassung aber bedeuten, dass die https-Varianten dann auch direkt die Videos einbinden.


----------



## Crush182 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier schoneinmal erwähnt wurde:

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mich nicht vernünftig einloggen kann.
Wenn ich mir z.B. nen Forenthread durchlese und mich dann direkt einloggen möchte passiert das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Der rot-unterstrichene Teil müsste eig. weg sein. Dann funktioniert die Seite wieder)

Eingeloggt bin ich dann trotzdem, nur ich muss mich wieder zu dem Thema hinklicken, oder den
ersten Teil in der Adresszeile entfernen.

Auf der Startseite des Forums passiert das nicht.
Aber auf quasi jeder anderen Seite. -Sobald ich z.B. in nem Unterforum drin bin, ist es genau das gleiche.
Und beim Ausloggen passiert es auch^^


Firefox 34.0.5 
Noscript und adblock habe ich testweise auch schon komplett deaktiviert - im Addonmanager, nicht so wie auf dem Screenshot einfach nur alles erlaubt 
-und Firefox auch neugestartet

Windows 7 64 Bit


----------



## Angelo-K (24. Dezember 2014)

Wird die App irgendwann wieder funktionieren?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Dezember 2014)

Wurde schon mehrfach verneint.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte es vor 2 Jahren schon angemerkt, leider ist mit dem Redesign aber auch nichts passiert. Und zwar finde ich, dass die Beiträge von blockierten Mitgliedern viel zu prominent sind. Es stört des Lesefluss, wenn diese großen Kästen zwischen den Posts hängen, insb. wenn derjenige User mehrfach auf der Seite gepostet hat. Siehe (User dient nur zur Veranschaulichung):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe jetzt mal in 5 Minuten schnell etwas gebastelt, das die wichtigsten Infos/Links auch weiterhin enthält, aber lange nicht so ins Auge springt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich denn wirklich der einzige, der das so empfindet?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Dezember 2014)

Also was mich betrifft ...  ich habe niemanden blockiert 


Edit:
Schön, dass man wieder einen Tab schließen kann ohne jedesmal eine aufpoppende Bestätigung dafür wegzuklicken!


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich mein eigenes Profil anklicke lande ich immer auf der "Gefällt mir" Registerkarte.
Kann man das so einstellen dass ich auf die Pinnwand komme?
Klicke ich andere User an lande ich bei denen sofort auf der Pinnwand.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich lande bei mir selbst auf der Pinnwand, bei dir Threshold aber auf der "Gefällt mir" Seite.  Scheint User-spezifisch zu sein?


----------



## Roundy (30. Dezember 2014)

kann ich bestägigen, bei tresh kommt man auf die gefällt mirs...
appropos, gibbet schon Aussicht auf die gefällt mirs vor der 60 Tage Frist?
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich lande bei mir selbst auf der Pinnwand, bei dir Threshold aber auf der "Gefällt mir" Seite.  Scheint User-spezifisch zu sein?



Ist mir inzwischen auch aufgefallen dass man bei einigen Usern auf deren Gefällt mir Seite kommt und bei anderen auf die Pinnwand. 
Ein Bug oder ein Feature?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ein Feature.  Kleb noch nen angefressenen Apfel drauf und du kannst fürs Forum Eintritt verlangen


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (7. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist mir inzwischen auch aufgefallen dass man bei einigen Usern auf deren Gefällt mir Seite kommt und bei anderen auf die Pinnwand.
> Ein Bug oder ein Feature?


Ist leider noch ein Bug den wir noch nicht ganz ausmerzen konnten. Das Seltsame ist, dass man nur bei manchen Usern nicht auf der Pinnwand landet, das macht die Fehlersuche schwierig.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Schön, dass man wieder einen Tab schließen kann ohne jedesmal eine aufpoppende Bestätigung dafür wegzuklicken!


Auch seltsam, denn da haben wir nichts geändert. Die Abfrage kam bei Dir früher immer, auch wenn Du noch gar keinen Beitrag in dem Tab begonnen hattest (also im Direkt antworten-Fenster was getippt, aber nicht abgeschickt)?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Auch seltsam, denn da haben wir nichts geändert. Die Abfrage kam bei Dir früher immer, auch wenn Du noch gar keinen Beitrag in dem Tab begonnen hattest (also im Direkt antworten-Fenster was getippt, aber nicht abgeschickt)?



Also, das ist aktuell etwas seltsam.  Ich hatte die Meldung nun doch noch ein- oder zweimal.   

Sie kommt prinzipiell, wenn ich im Antwort-Textfeld was getippt, aber nicht gepostet habe.  Dabei war auch immer egal, ob ich es wieder gelöscht hatte (also das Textfeld auch wieder leer war). 

Mittlerweile scheint die Abfrage dabei nur aufzutauchen wenn sie Lust hat,  ziemlich unregelmäßig.    Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass es einen Unterschied gibt,  ob ich Firefox oder Chrome nutze,  bin mir da aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (8. Januar 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich hatte es vor 2 Jahren schon angemerkt, leider ist mit dem Redesign aber auch nichts passiert. Und zwar finde ich, dass die Beiträge von blockierten Mitgliedern viel zu prominent sind. Es stört des Lesefluss, wenn diese großen Kästen zwischen den Posts hängen, insb. wenn derjenige User mehrfach auf der Seite gepostet hat.


Da hast Du Recht, das nimmt wirklich zu viel Platz ein. Die Darstellung ist jetzt deutlich kompakter in beiden Styles.


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2015)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Like Statistik. Wo bleibt die counter Anzeige und wann werden endlich die gesamten likes dargestellt?

MfG


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2015)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Like Statistik. Wo bleibt die counter Anzeige und wann werden endlich die gesamten likes dargestellt?
> 
> MfG



Das können wir anbieten, sobald der Hersteller des Plugins das ebenfalls implementiert und repariert hat. Wie bereits nach der Umstellung hier erwähnt, haben wir das bei denen angegeben, aber bisher gab es noch keine Patches dazu.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir können Anfang Januar die Erkennungs-Strings mal prüfen  Das würde bei einer Anpassung aber bedeuten, dass die https-Varianten dann auch direkt die Videos einbinden.



Ein Satz mit X  .. äh S .. das SEO-Plugin ist offenbar generell nicht im Stande SSL-URLs umzuwandeln.


----------



## Crush182 (8. Januar 2015)

Da mein Post anscheinend wieder mal unter gegangen ist, hier einfach nochmal:



Crush182 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier schoneinmal erwähnt wurde:
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mich nicht vernünftig einloggen kann.
> Wenn ich mir z.B. nen Forenthread durchlese und mich dann direkt einloggen möchte passiert das:
> ...



Bin ich mit dem Problem alleine?


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Da mein Post anscheinend wieder mal unter gegangen ist, hier einfach nochmal:
> Bin ich mit dem Problem alleine?



Untergegangen ist das nicht und "jaein" ganz allein bist du mit dem Problem auch nicht, aber es hat nicht jeder. Das heißt nicht, dass es niemanden interessiert, aber es ist nicht richtig zu debuggen, weil es seit einiger Zeit bei uns auch nicht mehr auftritt.  Das SEO-Plugin hatte hier falsche Links für die "Rückkehr-URLs" gesetzt, aber das hatte sich nach erneutem Speichern der Einstellungen des Plugins irgendwie behoben, zumindest mussten wir davon ausgehen, weil es nicht mehr passierte. Wir beobachten das.

*Edit* Haha - Murphy. Jetzt ist es bei mir eben auch wieder aufgetaucht. -.-

*Edit 2* Haben jetzt mal was umgebaut, das sollte hoffentlich helfen. ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Da mein Post anscheinend wieder mal unter gegangen ist, hier einfach nochmal:
> 
> 
> 
> Bin ich mit dem Problem alleine?



Keine Ahnung,  ich habe mich seit Wochen nicht eingeloggt ...       

Ist weit hergeholt,  aber hast du vielleicht mal die gespeicherten Passwörter gelöscht?  Vielleicht gibts mit der Funktion irgendwie einen Konflikt.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (8. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ist weit hergeholt,  aber hast du vielleicht mal die gespeicherten Passwörter gelöscht?  Vielleicht gibts mit der Funktion irgendwie einen Konflikt.


Ist nicht notwendig, das war ein Serverseitiges Problem. Durch Zams Fix von heute (Edit 2) sollte sich das aber erledigt haben.


----------



## Crush182 (8. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Untergegangen ist das nicht und "jaein" ganz allein bist du mit dem Problem auch nicht, aber es hat nicht jeder. Das heißt nicht, dass es niemanden interessiert, aber es ist nicht richtig zu debuggen, weil es seit einiger Zeit bei uns auch nicht mehr auftritt.  Das SEO-Plugin hatte hier falsche Links für die "Rückkehr-URLs" gesetzt, aber das hatte sich nach erneutem Speichern der Einstellungen des Plugins irgendwie behoben, zumindest mussten wir davon ausgehen, weil es nicht mehr passierte. Wir beobachten das.
> 
> *Edit* Haha - Murphy. Jetzt ist es bei mir eben auch wieder aufgetaucht. -.-
> 
> *Edit 2* Haben jetzt mal was umgebaut, das sollte hoffentlich helfen. ^^



Alles klar  -vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung 

(Wenn es in nächster Zeit weiterhin vorkommt, dann melde ich mich einfach nochmal^^  )


----------



## BigBubby (8. Januar 2015)

Wann werden die vielen Fehler und unzulänglichkeiten auf der mobilen Seite angegangen?


----------



## uka (9. Januar 2015)

Wird es eigentlich noch behoben, dass Bilder an der oberen Kante abgeschnitten werden, wenn die Leiste angedockt ist? Ist ja nun schon ne weile her der Umzug des Forums ...


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die Forenschrift nachwievor sehr schlecht lesbar, könntet ihr das nicht bitte endlich mal ändern?

Und wie schaffe ich es, dass das Forum meine bevorzugte Schriftart dauerhaft speichert und ich nicht dauernd beim Posten umstellen muss (geht das überhaupt)?


----------



## uka (9. Januar 2015)

In deinen Einstellungen vom Profil machst du es. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/usercp.php - Links im Menü auf (Benutzerkonto)Einstellungen und dann fast ganz unten.

Verdana hat zwar die Abstimmung vor Lato gewonnen, aber ist nicht die Standard-Schriftart geworden...


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2015)

Ähm ...  mir wurde gerade durch meinen eigenen Beitrag ein Thread als "Thread mit neuem, nicht gelesener Beitrag" markiert.  Ist das ein neues Feature, oder hab ich das einfach unbewusst so genial getimed?  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Januar 2015)

Ist mir schon seit längerem aufgefallen, ich dachte dies wurde bereits gemeldet bzw ist den verantwortlichen bekannt, und wurde deshalb noch nicht korrigiert weil anderes zuvor erledigt werden soll.
Ich habe schon öfters auf Threads geklickt, wo ich letzter Beitrags schreibender gewesen bin, und nicht rechts darauf geachtet habe das niemand anders etwas geschrieben hat, nervt etwas.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2015)

Oh ok, ich hab das gerade in drei Jahren zum ersten Mal gesehen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Januar 2015)

Dies ist aber erst so, als das neue Design eingeführt worden ist.
Vorher ist dies nicht so gewesen, zumindest ist es mir nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Laudian (10. Januar 2015)

Das passiert immer, wenn vor dem Absenden des eigenen Beitrags noch weitere Antworten im Thread gepostet werden, das war aber auch schon vor dem Update so.

Oder bist du dir sicher, dass der Beitrag vor dir auch schon vor deiner Antwort dort stand ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Januar 2015)

> Das passiert immer, wenn vor dem Absenden des eigenen Beitrags noch  weitere Antworten im Thread gepostet werden, das war aber auch schon vor  dem Update so.


Nein, das ist nicht die Ursache, ich habe es schon mehrmals mitbekommen das "ausschließlich" der eigene Beitrag dafür verantwortlich ist, wo vorher und nachher länger niemand einen Beitrag geschrieben hat.
Dieses Phänomen tritt aber nicht immer auf, eher selten, aber immer mal wieder.


----------



## DaStash (10. Januar 2015)

Geht mir genau so und war m. M. n. vorher nicht. Passiert auch nicht selten bei mir sondern eher oft, das der eigene letzte Beitrag bei abbonierten Themen als neu markiert wird.

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Januar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht, das nimmt wirklich zu viel Platz ein. Die Darstellung ist jetzt deutlich kompakter in beiden Styles.



Besten Dank, so ist das ganze doch gleich viel sinnvoller.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2015)

Nochmal zum "eigener Beitrag = neuer Beitrag" - Problem:  In den letzten Tagen ist das jetzt mehfach aufgetreten.  

Dabei habe ich beobachtet, dass es dann passiert, wenn ich nicht direkt aus dem Forum heraus etwas kommentiere, sondern aus dem Link unter einer News auf der PCGH-Seite.  
Ich kann mir darauf zwar technisch keinen Reim machen und es könnte bei den wenigen Malen durchaus auch Zufall gewesen sein,  aber vielleicht hilft es ja doch.


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum "eigener Beitrag = neuer Beitrag" - Problem:  In den letzten Tagen ist das jetzt mehfach aufgetreten.
> 
> Dabei habe ich beobachtet, dass es dann passiert, wenn ich nicht direkt aus dem Forum heraus etwas kommentiere, sondern aus dem Link unter einer News auf der PCGH-Seite.
> Ich kann mir darauf zwar technisch keinen Reim machen und es könnte bei den wenigen Malen durchaus auch Zufall gewesen sein,  aber vielleicht hilft es ja doch.



Über den Link landest du ja wieder im Forum, d.h. da gibt es keinen technischen Unterschied.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Über den Link landest du ja wieder im Forum, d.h. da gibt es keinen technischen Unterschied.



Das habe ich mir schon gedacht.

Trotzdem ist das Phänomen heute allein zweimal aufgetreten.  

Ist ja jetzt nicht lebensgefährdend,  aber falls es mal nichts wichtigeres geben sollte,  werdet ihr wenigstens nicht arbeitslos


----------



## LTB (15. Januar 2015)

Ich habe da noch was gefunden.
Ab und zu, wirklich nur sporadisch, wird rechts der Text in einem Thread abgeschnitten (siehe Bild). Wenn ich die Seite aktualisiere verschwindet es meist und es wird alles korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Januar 2015)

Das hat aber eher was mit deiner Schriftgröße zu tun, ich glaube nicht dass das ein Bug ist.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2015)

Das Problem ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Gerade im Mobilen passiert das öfter mal. Wäre es regelmäßig ok, da es aber mal so und mal so ist. 
Oft war es so, dass in dem Thread ein Bild gepostet wurde, dass breiter war, daher könnte es kommen.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir schon gedacht.
> 
> Trotzdem ist das Phänomen heute allein zweimal aufgetreten.
> 
> Ist ja jetzt nicht lebensgefährdend,  aber falls es mal nichts wichtigeres geben sollte,  werdet ihr wenigstens nicht arbeitslos



Wenn es keine Umstände macht, kannst du bitte den Ablauf und was genau das Problem ist bitte noch mal im Detail erklären?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Umstände macht, kannst du bitte den Ablauf und was genau das Problem ist bitte noch mal im Detail erklären?



Relativ simpel:

Manchmal, wenn ich in einem Thread einen Beitrag schreibe, und anschließend die Abonnement-Seite aktualisiere/öffne,  wird mir der Thread fett markiert (=ungelesener Beitrag), während gleichzeitig auch korrekt angezeigt wird, dass der letzte Beitrag von mir selbst kommt.


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Relativ simpel:
> 
> Manchmal, wenn ich in einem Thread einen Beitrag schreibe, und anschließend die Abonnement-Seite aktualisiere/öffne,  wird mir der Thread fett markiert (=ungelesener Beitrag), während gleichzeitig auch korrekt angezeigt wird, dass der letzte Beitrag von mir selbst kommt.



Ok, danke. Kann ich nicht unbedingt reproduzieren, aber wenn dann ist das leider ein Bug, den die VBulletin-Hersteller reparieren müssen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Januar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Kann ich nicht unbedingt reproduzieren, aber wenn dann ist das leider ein Bug, den die VBulletin-Hersteller reparieren müssen.



Passiert bei mir auch sehr unregelmäßig.  

In den letzten beiden Tagen ist es zum Beispiel garnicht aufgetreten,  am 14.  direkt mehrfach.


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Passiert bei mir auch sehr unregelmäßig.
> In den letzten beiden Tagen ist es zum Beispiel garnicht aufgetreten,  am 14.  direkt mehrfach.



Die Abfrage nach dem Lese-Status von Threads ist irgendwie eine Mischung aus Session-Prüfung und Cookies. Für eingeloggte User eigentlich über die Session geprüft. Irgendwas spinnt da bei dir leider offenbar.


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2015)

Mir ist das auch schön öfter passiert. Kann ich aber auch nicht reproduzieren. Passiert sporadisch.

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Januar 2015)

Gerade eben ist dies wieder bei mir passiert, keiner vor mir oder nach mir (habe ich mehrmals geprüft) haben Beiträge geschrieben : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Wenn ich erneut den Thread anklicke, und danach wieder eine neue suche starte, ist er nicht mehr da (wie es sein soll).


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Januar 2015)

Können wir bitte wieder eine Abfrage haben, ob man sich wirklich abmelden möchte? Oder wenigstens den Abmelden-Button anderswo unterbringen? Es ist mir jetzt schon mehrmals passiert, dass ich beim (versuchten) Klick auf "Benutzerkontrollzentrum" ein paar Millimeter zu tief geklickt habe, und plötzlich war's das erst mal mit Kontrollzentrum..  

Sorry for double post - spinne ich, oder kann man Foren nicht mehr Hit-Anzahl, Antworten, etc. sortieren?


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Können wir bitte wieder eine Abfrage haben, ob man sich wirklich abmelden möchte?


Erledigt. ^^



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sorry for double post - spinne ich, oder kann man Foren nicht mehr Hit-Anzahl, Antworten, etc. sortieren?


Gab es das mal? Wo war das untergebracht?
*Edit* Ok, gerade in einem Forum mit älterem Software-Stand gesehen. Ist mal notiert, kann aber nichts versprechen.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Januar 2015)

Wo wir beim Thema sind:  Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit,  aus dem Thread heraus die Statistik über diesen (Hits, Antworten, Likes, ...  )  zu sehen?  Ich habe das Gefühl, auch da ist einiges über Bord gegangen.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2015)

ZAM, hast du etwa nochmal rumgespielt?  Der "Beitrag anzeigen" Button ist jetzt neuerdings doppelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon genannt wurde - wenn man gewohnheitsmäßig mit dem Mausradbutton den Link-Button für den ersten ungelesenen Post (das kleine runde blaue Zeichen mit den zwei Pfeilen) anklickt, um den Thread in einem extra Fenster anzuzeigen, muss man haargenau treffen. Nur 1 mm links daneben und es öffnet sich ein leeres Fenster mit "Javascript:Void". Kann man das evtl. beheben bzw. den Button etwas größer gestalten?


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Januar 2015)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon genannt wurde - wenn man gewohnheitsmäßig mit dem Mausradbutton den Link-Button für den ersten ungelesenen Post (das kleine runde blaue Zeichen mit den zwei Pfeilen) anklickt, um den Thread in einem extra Fenster anzuzeigen, muss man haargenau treffen. Nur 1 mm links daneben und es öffnet sich ein leeres Fenster mit "Javascript:Void". Kann man das evtl. beheben bzw. den Button etwas größer gestalten?



Es wäre auch ganz klasse, wenn das standardmäßig in nem neuen Tab öffnen würde ...  Hab dadurch in gerade mal 2 1/2 Jahren eine Maus durch :/


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (26. Januar 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> ZAM, hast du etwa nochmal rumgespielt?  Der "Beitrag anzeigen" Button ist jetzt neuerdings doppelt.


Da ist ZAM *ausnahmsweise *mal nicht Schuld  Das war noch ein Überbleibsel aus meinen Änderungen an der Stelle. Der zweite Link ist jetzt auch weg.



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Nur 1 mm links daneben und es öffnet sich ein leeres Fenster mit "Javascript:Void". Kann man das evtl. beheben bzw. den Button etwas größer gestalten?


Das hatte ich vor einiger Zeit bereits für die Foren-Ansichten geändert, dort habe ich die erste Spalte (Status-Icon) ebenfalls mit dem ersten ungelesenen Beitrag verlinkt. In den Sucherergebnissen war das noch nicht drin, da anderes Template. Jetzt ist es dort auch so.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es wäre auch ganz klasse, wenn das standardmäßig in nem neuen Tab öffnen würde ...  Hab dadurch in gerade mal 2 1/2 Jahren eine Maus durch :/



Stimmt. Normalerweise geht man ja eh die neuen Beiträge der Reihe nach durch, da ist es sehr viel beqemer wenn der jeweilige Thread im neuen Tab geöffnet wird. Sonst muss man teilweise ewig weit zurückklicken.



Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Das hatte ich vor einiger Zeit bereits für die Foren-Ansichten geändert, dort habe ich die erste Spalte (Status-Icon) ebenfalls mit dem ersten ungelesenen Beitrag verlinkt. In den Sucherergebnissen war das noch nicht drin, da anderes Template. Jetzt ist es dort auch so.



Spitze! Das nenne ich doch zügigen Service.


----------



## uka (26. Januar 2015)

Bug: ich verwende immer die Einstellung für die maximal möglichen Postings pro Seite. Wenn nun jemand einen Beitrag linkt (und dieser jemand hat eine andere Beitragsaufteilung als ich) läd bei mir nur die aktuelle Seite neu. 

Bespiel ich linke mal den letzten Beitrag in diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...d-zum-redesign-des-forums-11.html#post7128858  - wenn Posting Nr post7128858 nun bei jemanden erst auf Seite 20 ist, geht es nicht mehr. 

Ich finde solche grundlegenden Foren-Einstellungen sollten schon funktionieren.


----------



## Roundy (26. Januar 2015)

Das liegt vllt auch daran, dass der Beitrag dann einfach bei dir schon auf der Seite liegt...
Gruß


----------



## uka (26. Januar 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Das liegt vllt auch daran, dass der Beitrag dann einfach bei dir schon auf der Seite liegt...
> Gruß



Nein tut er nicht - das liegt an der URL wo die Seite angegeben wird. Der Beitrag ist nicht auf der Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Januar 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Bug: ich verwende immer die Einstellung für die maximal möglichen Postings pro Seite. Wenn nun jemand einen Beitrag linkt (und dieser jemand hat eine andere Beitragsaufteilung als ich) läd bei mir nur die aktuelle Seite neu.
> 
> Bespiel ich linke mal den letzten Beitrag in diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...d-zum-redesign-des-forums-11.html#post7128858  - wenn Posting Nr post7128858 nun bei jemanden erst auf Seite 20 ist, geht es nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich finde solche grundlegenden Foren-Einstellungen sollten schon funktionieren.



Hab ein ähnliches Problem,  ich hatte irgendwann mal in einem meiner Threads ein Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellt,  die Links funktionieren auch nicht mehr.  Selbe Ursache.  Offensichtlich kommt das Forum da irgendwo durcheinander.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2015)

Ich habe noch einen Fehler entdeckt! *meld*

Wenn man im Kontrollzentrum in einen Thread zum neuesten ungelesenen Beitrag wechselt, dieser Beitrag ist von einem geblockten User, und danach haben noch andere User gepostet, dann wird man nicht zu einem Beitrag geleitet, sondern die fertig geladene Seite bleibt oben am Stehenanfang stehen.  Der erste ungelesene (geblockte) Beitrag wird indem kleinen Feld auch nicht als ungelesen markiert, erst der nächste Beitrag darunter - womöglich ist er da verwirrt, zu welchem der beiden Beiträge er eigentlich springen soll.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Januar 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wenn man im Kontrollzentrum in einen Thread zum* neuesten ungelesenen* Beitrag wechselt, dieser Beitrag ist von einem geblockten User, und* danach haben noch andere User gepostet*, dann wird man nicht zu einem Beitrag geleitet, sondern die fertig geladene Seite bleibt oben am Stehenanfang stehen



Jetzt bin ich auch verwirrt


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen Fehler entdeckt! *meld*
> 
> Wenn man im Kontrollzentrum in einen Thread zum neuesten ungelesenen Beitrag wechselt, dieser Beitrag ist von einem geblockten User, und danach haben noch andere User gepostet, dann wird man nicht zu einem Beitrag geleitet, sondern die fertig geladene Seite bleibt oben am Stehenanfang stehen.  Der erste ungelesene (geblockte) Beitrag wird indem kleinen Feld auch nicht als ungelesen markiert, erst der nächste Beitrag darunter - womöglich ist er da verwirrt, zu welchem der beiden Beiträge er eigentlich springen soll.



Möglich. An den Ankerpunkten der Forensoftware fummeln wir aber nicht weiter rum.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (27. Januar 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Bug: ich verwende immer die Einstellung für die maximal möglichen Postings pro Seite. Wenn nun jemand einen Beitrag linkt (und dieser jemand hat eine andere Beitragsaufteilung als ich) läd bei mir nur die aktuelle Seite neu.
> 
> Bespiel ich linke mal den letzten Beitrag in diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...d-zum-redesign-des-forums-11.html#post7128858  - wenn Posting Nr post7128858 nun bei jemanden erst auf Seite 20 ist, geht es nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich finde solche grundlegenden Foren-Einstellungen sollten schon funktionieren.


Funktionieren auch, wenn mans richtig macht 

Der korrekte Link ohne Seitenzahl ist bei jedem Posting in der blauen Leiste rechts oben, bei der laufenden Nummer im Thread, also z.B. "#410". Das Forum leitet diesen Link dann auf die der persönlichen Einstellung entsprechenden Seite um, dieser Link enthält dann wieder die Seitenzahl. Diesen sollte man nicht verwenden 

EDIT: Ok, ich sehe gerade dass das alte vBSEO-Plugin auch Links mit Seitenzahl auf die jeweils korrekte Seite weitergeleitet hat. Wir mussten ja für PCGH auf ein anderes SEO-Plugin umschalten (DragonByte) weil vBSEO plötzlich seinen Dienst verweigert hat. Wir schauen mal ob sich das wieder so hinbiegen lässt, evtl. mit einem Update, es gibt bereits eine neuere Version des DragonByte-Plugins (die laut deren Forum aber auch noch Bugs hat, da warten wir wohl lieber auf ein weiteres Update).


----------



## uka (27. Januar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Funktionieren auch, wenn mans richtig macht
> 
> Der korrekte Link ohne Seitenzahl ist bei jedem Posting in der blauen Leiste rechts oben, bei der laufenden Nummer im Thread, also z.B. "#410". Das Forum leitet diesen Link dann auf die der persönlichen Einstellung entsprechenden Seite um, dieser Link enthält dann wieder die Seitenzahl. Diesen sollte man nicht verwenden


Das ist zwar gut wenn ich auf Post's linke, aber in der Regel will ich verlinkten Posts folgen (gemäß "da stehts LINK") - und dann geht das schon wieder nicht (weil andere nicht drauf achten - verständlicherweise, ging ja bis dato immer auch so). 


Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> EDIT: Ok, ich sehe gerade dass das alte vBSEO-Plugin auch Links mit Seitenzahl auf die jeweils korrekte Seite weitergeleitet hat. Wir mussten ja für PCGH auf ein anderes SEO-Plugin umschalten (DragonByte) weil vBSEO plötzlich seinen Dienst verweigert hat. Wir schauen mal ob sich das wieder so hinbiegen lässt, evtl. mit einem Update, es gibt bereits eine neuere Version des DragonByte-Plugins (die laut deren Forum aber auch noch Bugs hat, da warten wir wohl lieber auf ein weiteres Update).


Ja das meinte ich, diese Funktion gab es vorher und ist mit dem Upgrade des Forums verschwunden - aber falls es (auch wenn es in naher Zukunft ist) ein Update dafür gibt, wäre es schön.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch verwirrt



Ich sehe das Problem.  Weißt aber was ich meine. 



ZAM schrieb:


> Möglich. An den Ankerpunkten der Forensoftware fummeln wir aber nicht weiter rum.



Gerade noch eine Entdeckung gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beiträge von geblockten Usern werden nicht als ungelesen markiert. Siehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit hängt wohl auch das obige Problem zusammen.
Ist das so gewollt? Eventuell lässt sich da ja falls möglich was fixen. Wobei es natürlich schon Sinn macht, ich will ja keine Benachrichtigung im Kontrollzentrum, wenn nur ein geblockter User gepostet hat. Aber beim Übergang zum nächsten Post scheint es halt ein Problem zu geben.


----------



## bschicht86 (27. Januar 2015)

Sry für meine Faulheit des "Nicht-Nachlesens" der vielen Seiten, ob das schon bekannt ist.

Es gibt ein Problem, wenn man in niedriger Auflösung hier verweilen will. Bei meinem Lappi habe ich 1280x800 und kann selbst in der Vollansicht nicht wirklich die komplette Tabelle in diesem Thread einsehen.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Januar 2015)

Nur mal zum alten Thema, da ich es ausgetestet habe.
WP8.1 lumia 920
Normaler Browser Login in möglich
Maxthon Login nicht möglich
UC Browser Login möglich, dafür Probleme mit ü ö usw

Interessant ü und ö geht. Mal sehen wie es mit ä ausschaut.

Tut mir leid mit den mehrfachpost, aber sonst läst es sich nicht testen. Zu guter letzt ß.

Habt ihr was geändert, oder warum geht das plötzlich alles? Ö Ä Ü und oder ß haben sonst ja Probleme gemacht. Bekanntlich.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (28. Januar 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Tut mir leid mit den mehrfachpost, aber sonst läst es sich nicht testen.


Hab die mal zusammengefasst.



> Habt ihr was geändert, oder warum geht das plötzlich alles? Ö Ä Ü und oder ß haben sonst ja Probleme gemacht. Bekanntlich.


An der Stelle nicht. Evtl. gab es bei auf Deinem WP Software-/Browser-Updates?


----------



## BigBubby (28. Januar 2015)

Alle Nase lang, deshalb hatte sich das aber in den letzten 1 1/2 jahren nicht verbessert. 
Vielleicht ist es auch ein anderes Sonderzeichen oder eine Formatierung die nur durch äüö dann sichtbar wird.

Übrigens habe ich gerade einen Fehler bei mir gefunden.
Normaler Browser Login in nicht möglich


----------



## BikeRider (28. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie scheint da was mit dem Forum nicht in Ordnung zu sein - oder ist das ein neues Design 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2015)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint da was mit dem Forum nicht in Ordnung zu sein - oder ist das ein neues Design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weniger ist mehr ne. [emoji12] 

MfG


----------



## Roundy (29. Januar 2015)

Is doch schön viel platz für werbung 
Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Januar 2015)

Zu dem Thema:  Juchu!  Das Forum skaliert endlich richtig zum Bildschirm?   ich habs selten auf Vollbild, weil es bisher immer recht breite graue Ränder (= aka Werbung ) hatte ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach, welch eine Befriedigung für die Augen ...


----------



## BigBubby (29. Januar 2015)

Ich muss gerade noch nen testpost machen. Wenn hier ä und ü wie auch ös gehen und ß auch. Dann habt ihr es am Forum geändert, da ein anderes noch immer spinnt.
Wenn jetzt es wieder spinnt, dann passiert es nur aus dem mobilenetz, aber nicht im wlan. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2015)

Nochmal zum Thema  "eigener Beitrag = ungelesener Beitrag":

Mittlerweile kann ich den Fehler reproduzieren. 


Ich habe eigentlich immer einen Tab mit meinen Abonnements offen.  Diesen aktualisiere ich immer, um nach neuen Beiträgen zu schauen. Das funktioniert wunderbar wenn ich aus diesem Tab heraus die Threads in anderen Tabs öffne und schreibe. 

Wenn ich im gleichen Browser-Fenster aus Facebook heraus auf einen Artikel gehe und dort auf Beitrag verfassen,  passiert es jedes mal, dass beim nächsten aktualisieren des Abonnement-Tabs der Fehler mit dem "eigenen Beitrag als ungelesen markiert" auftritt. 

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob es wichtig ist dass ich den Artikel aus Facebook aufrufe, oder nur, dass ich den Kommentar-Thread von der Website aus öffne.

Browser ist der aktuelle Firefox,  mit folgenden addons:
-Downloadhelper
-Facebook Blocker
-ProxMate
-Updated Ad Blocker for Firefox 11+
-Webmail Ad Blocker
-Youtube Unblocker


Wenn nötig, kann ich das auch mal in Chrome oder Internet Explorer testen.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich muss gerade noch nen testpost machen. Wenn hier ä und ü wie auch ös gehen und ß auch. Dann habt ihr es am Forum geändert, da ein anderes noch immer spinnt.
> Wenn jetzt es wieder spinnt, dann passiert es nur aus dem mobilenetz, aber nicht im wlan. Warum auch immer.



Schön das es endlich geht  - geändert haben wir in der Sache trotzdem nichts.


----------



## USA911 (2. Februar 2015)

Liebe PC-Games Hardware

überlegt Euch bitte, ob das Feld zum Ankreuzen, das man die Benutzerregeln gelesen hat wo anders zu pklatzieren. Fand es sehr schwer das Kontrollkästchen zum Anklicken zu finden. Direkt vor dem Satz wäre in meinen Augen besser angebracht. Ist nämlich sehr überladen und unübersichtlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## USA911 (2. Februar 2015)

Ebenso fehlt mir die Werkzeuge für Textanpassung (Schriftgröße, Farbe, etc...)

Warum unterscheidet sich die Eingabemaske so total zu dem Forum der PC-Games? Finde es dort um einiges besser gestaltet und gelöst. Da ist es um einiges leichter Artikel zu verfassen.


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Liebe PC-Games Hardware
> 
> überlegt Euch bitte, ob das Feld zum Ankreuzen, das man die Benutzerregeln gelesen hat wo anders zu pklatzieren. Fand es sehr schwer das Kontrollkästchen zum Anklicken zu finden. Direkt vor dem Satz wäre in meinen Augen besser angebracht. Ist nämlich sehr überladen und unübersichtlich.


Sagen wir es mal so: Die Sachen sind EIGENTLICH richtig platziert, Hier wird nur offenbar auf der Verknüpfungsseite ein Style nicht geladen O_o.



USA911 schrieb:


> Ebenso fehlt mir die Werkzeuge für Textanpassung (Schriftgröße, Farbe, etc...)
> Warum unterscheidet sich die Eingabemaske so total zu dem Forum der PC-Games? Finde es dort um einiges besser gestaltet und gelöst. Da ist es um einiges leichter Artikel zu verfassen.



Welchen Editor meinst du?  Für Forenbeiträge oder Artikel über den Editor auf der Startseite zum Einreichen von Usernews?  Im Forum sind Schriftgrößen-Elemente vorhanden, noch mehr Spielzeug, wenn du nicht nur den direkt-Antwort-Editor verwendest, sondern den Erweiterten (Siehe Button "Erweitert"). 
Ggfs. musst du in deinem Kontrollzentrum den Editor auf "Erweiterter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen" umstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte bei solchen Dingen auch Angeben, welchen Browser du nutzt, ob du Mobil oder den Desktop-Zugriff meinst und welches Betriebssystem du nutzt, damit wir eventuelle Probleme nachvollziehen können.

Gruß


----------



## XT1024 (2. Februar 2015)

Bei mir waren eben auch alle Sonderfunktionen oben weg.
Ich hatte schon immer den erweiterten Editor eingestellt -> ein Wechsel zum Standard-Editor und zurück hat (für den Moment?) geholfen.


----------



## USA911 (2. Februar 2015)

ZAM;7149599...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, also Win7 64bit Ultimate; Firefox vom PC.
> 
> Die Sache ist die, bei PC-Games lädt er anscheinend alles. Hier sieht das ganze so bei mir aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Februar 2015)

Könnt ihr es so einstellen, das wenn man auf "*Zurück zum Artikel:* ... beliebiger Text ..." klickt, das man im selben Tab weitergeleitet wird.
Ganz offen gesagt, dies nervt ein wenig, wenn ich nur auf den Artikel zurück will und dafür ein neuer Tab geöffnet wird.

Win7 - FF 35.0.1


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist es wieder bei mir aufgetreten. Ich habe einen Beitrag gepostet und dieser wurde bei meinen Abbonements als aktueller ungelesener Beitrag fett markiert.
Ich glaube ich habe eine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte. Ich bin über die Homepage auf Artikel kommentieren gegangen. Eventuell hat es ja damit etwas zu tun.

Der Betreffende Beitrag.: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...nd-facebook-theorien-ueber-verschmelzung.html

MfG


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (11. Februar 2015)

DaStash schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es wieder bei mir aufgetreten. Ich habe einen Beitrag gepostet und dieser wurde bei meinen Abbonements als aktueller ungelesener Beitrag fett markiert.
> Ich glaube ich habe eine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte. Ich bin über die Homepage auf Artikel kommentieren gegangen. Eventuell hat es ja damit etwas zu tun.


In dem Fall erklärt es das, da Artikel und Forum getrennte Systeme sind. Da der Gelesen/ungelesen-Status in der Foren-Datenbank gespeichert wird, können wir versuchen vom Artikel aus gepostete Beiträge als gelesen zu markieren.

Aber wurde hier nicht schon berichtet dass es auch manchmal passiert wenn man im Forum postet?


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob sich das konkret auf aus dem Forum verfasste Beiträge bezieht. In dem Fall was es jedenfalls nicht so.

p.s.:
Ok, alles zurück auf Anfang. Habe gerade in dem evolve Thread auf einen User geantwortet, direkt aus dem Forum heraus und mein Beitrag wird bei Abonnements als ungelesen angezeigt. 

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Februar 2015)

Gerade auch erlebt.  Folgende Vorgehensweise, nur einen Tab offen: Über Facebook auf Evolve Technik-Test gekommen, gelesen, auf kommentieren geklickt, auf erster Seite gelandet, unten kommentiert, abgeschickt, auf letzter Seite bei meinem Kommentar gelandet, zum Seitenanfang, auf Menü fixieren geklickt, auf das Einstellungssymbol geklickt (sodass man im CP landet), und siehe da, mein eigener Post wurde mir als neu angezeigt.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Februar 2015)

Ja das ist mittlerweile ein verbreitetes Problem, haben ja auch schon mehrere Leute genau so beschrieben.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Februar 2015)

Bitte macht den abo entfernen knopf in der mobilen übersicht weg. Ich habe fast jeden Tag ein Thread, der deswegen verschwindet, da die Position einfach ungünstig ist


----------



## BigBubby (12. Februar 2015)

Übrigens funktioniert bearbeiten nicht mit WP und UCBrowser. Sonst würde ich die üs korrigieren. Dieses mal lags am Desktopmodus, vermutlich.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Februar 2015)

Oder auch nicht... Es hat also wieder angefangen...


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2015)

Das ist echt die unrundeste "Redesign / Forum neu aufsetz Aktion" die ihr bis jetzt in eurer langen Karriere hingelegt habt.! 
Ihr könnt froh sein das ihr nicht EA heißt und grade ein AAA Spiel released habt, sonst würde eine unaufhaltsame shitstorm Welle über euch hineinbrechen. 

Ich hoffe mal das zeitnahe die mobile Nutzung in den Focus gerückt wird, denn auf diese muss ich seit der Umstellung leider verzichten.

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Februar 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Bitte macht den abo entfernen knopf in der mobilen Ã¼bersicht weg. Ich habe fast jeden Tag ein Thread, der deswegen verschwindet, da die Position einfach ungÃ¼nstig ist



Du kannst auch auf das große rote Flammensymbol (mit grünem Pfeil) klicken, das bringt dich auch zum neuesten Post, ohne den kleinen blauen Butto treffen zu müssen.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Februar 2015)

Das verwende ich, da es ja erst auf meinen Vorschlag hin so geändert wurde 
Aber es passiert gerne mal, dass sich plötzlich noch was verschiebt im Aufbau. Dazu will man vielleicht auf eine bestimmte Seite oder einfach auf den Threadtitel klicken. Das schöne am Abbo löschen ist, dass es an alles angrenzt. Es ist über und links von den Seitenzahlen. Es ist unter der Überschrift und es ist rechts angrenzend an das Flammensymbol. Dazu ist die präzision auf einem Smartphone, wenn man z.B. geht oder im Bus sitzt, nicht immer in dem Maße gegeben, sodass man schon mal an die Ecke kommt.


----------



## DaStash (12. Februar 2015)

Das forum ist auch nicht wirklich smartphone optimiert. Ich habe es mittlerweile aufgegeben.

MfG


----------



## Laudian (12. Februar 2015)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das forum ist auch nicht wirklich smartphone optimiert. Ich habe es mittlerweile aufgegeben



Muss ich so leider unterschreiben. Auf dem iPhone / iPad werden die Threadtitel nur extrem kurz angerissen.
Trotz der hohen Auflösung auf dem iPad habe ich trotzdem so eine merkwürdig komprimierte Sicht, auf der man viel weniger erkennt als auf dem Desktop PC mit niedrigerer Auflösung...

Deswegen surfe ich das Forum inzwischen nurnoch von Zuhause an, mobil ist es leider sehr viel schlechter als vor dem Redesign.


Die Desktop-Ansicht gefällt mir dafür inzwischen richtig gut


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (12. Februar 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Bitte macht den abo entfernen knopf in der mobilen übersicht weg. Ich habe fast jeden Tag ein Thread, der deswegen verschwindet, da die Position einfach ungünstig ist


Welche Übersichtsseite meinst Du? Foren, Threads, abonnierte Themen? Ich kenne nur den Abo-Entfernen-Knopf auf der Foren-Startseite bzw. auf Foren-Übersichten, der wird aber bereits bei weniger als 721 Pixeln Fensterbreite ausgeblendet.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gerade auch erlebt.  Folgende Vorgehensweise, nur einen Tab offen: Über Facebook auf Evolve Technik-Test gekommen, gelesen, auf kommentieren geklickt, auf erster Seite gelandet, unten kommentiert, abgeschickt, auf letzter Seite bei meinem Kommentar gelandet, zum Seitenanfang, auf Menü fixieren geklickt, auf das Einstellungssymbol geklickt (sodass man im CP landet), und siehe da, mein eigener Post wurde mir als neu angezeigt.


Hatte der Thread bereits mehrere Seiten, als Du auf Seite 1 kommentiert hast? Dann wäre die Anzeige im CP korrekt, falls Du noch nicht alle Seiten des Threads besucht hast, da es noch ungelesene Beiträge gibt. In der Threadliste im CP steht ja rechts immer der User der als letztes gepostet hat. In dem Fall also Du, aber damit ist nicht gemeint dass Dein Post neu ist, sondern es noch ungelesene Posts in dem Thread gibt.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Februar 2015)

Das kann aber insofern nicht sein, als dass man ja nach dem Abschicken des Posts zum eigenen Post geleitet wird, sprich dem aktuellsten Post, sprich auf der letzten Seite - und damit sollten alle anderen Posts ja auch als gelesen markiert sein, sodass der Thread nichts ungelesenes mehr enthält.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Februar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Welche Übersichtsseite meinst Du? Foren, Threads, abonnierte Themen? Ich kenne nur den Abo-Entfernen-Knopf auf der Foren-Startseite bzw. auf Foren-Übersichten, der wird aber bereits bei weniger als 721 Pixeln Fensterbreite ausgeblendet..



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/usercp.php


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (13. Februar 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/usercp.php


Kontrollzentrum, sag das doch!  Der ist mir nie so richtig aufgefallen weil ich den an der Stelle auch nie benutzen würde. Ich entferne Abos normalerweise direkt auf der Seite Abonnements, per Klick auf die Checkboxen rechts und dann unten im Dropdown-Menü "Ausgewählte Themen" -> "Abonnement löschen".

Im Kontrollzentrum wird dort jetzt der gesamte Block "Antworten | Abonnement löschen" ausgeblendet bei <=720 Pixel Breite. Beide Links sind auf kleinen Displays schwer zu treffen und nehmen da auch unnötig Platz weg.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das kann aber insofern nicht sein, als dass man ja nach dem Abschicken des Posts zum eigenen Post geleitet wird, sprich dem aktuellsten Post, sprich auf der letzten Seite - und damit sollten alle anderen Posts ja auch als gelesen markiert sein, sodass der Thread nichts ungelesenes mehr enthält.


Aber wenn man die anderen Seiten des Threads noch nicht besucht hat, kann man die Posts dort ja noch gar nicht gelesen haben, somit wäre das schon korrekt. 

Aber so richtig funktioniert das auch noch nicht. Ich habs eben noch mal in einem Thread mit 7 Seiten getestet (komplett ungelesen): Auf Seite 1 gepostet, danach im CP den Link "zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" geklickt, und ich lande beim vorletzten Beitrag auf Seite 6...


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Februar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die anderen Seiten des Threads noch nicht besucht hat, kann man die Posts dort ja noch gar nicht gelesen haben, somit wäre das schon korrekt.



Das war hier noch nie so, und ist in keinem anderen Forum das ich kenne so. Wenn man auf der letzten Seite ist, wird der gesamte Thread als gelesen markiert.
Alles andere wäre ja auch völliger Schwachsinn. Wenn ich bspw. die letzte Seite (Seite 8), dann noch Seite 4 und Seite 2 mir anschaue.. welche Seite will er mir dann als nächstes als ungelesen vorschlagen? Und wenn man das Prinzip voll durchziehen würde, müsste er mir jeden Thread, in dem ich poste, so lange als ungelesen anzeigen, bis ich jede einzelne Seite besucht habe, oder auf "Als gelesen markieren" geklickt habe.
Das ist unsinnig, und war auch vor dem Redesign nicht so.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Februar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die anderen Seiten des Threads noch nicht besucht hat, kann man die Posts dort ja noch gar nicht gelesen haben, somit wäre das schon korrekt.



Wir müssten in unseren Forenregeln einen Passus haben, der verlangt, einen Thread zu lesen, bevor man postet.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir müssten in unseren Forenregeln einen Passus haben, der verlangt, einen Thread zu lesen, bevor man postet.



Unterstütze ich voll und ganz!  

Obwohl uns klar sein sollte, dass man dann in vielen Threads garnichts mehr schreiben kann, da die niemand mehr aufarbeiten kann.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (13. Februar 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das war hier noch nie so, und ist in keinem anderen Forum das ich kenne so. Wenn man auf der letzten Seite ist, wird der gesamte Thread als gelesen markiert. Alles andere wäre ja auch völliger Schwachsinn.


Möglicherweise Schwachsinn, aber nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen. Das Forum verhält sich gerade so, und die Foren-Software wurde mit dem Redesign auch nicht geändert. Einzig das SEO-Plugin ist jetzt anders, das könnte zusammenhängen. Muss ich aber noch genauer untersuchen.



> Und wenn man das Prinzip voll durchziehen würde, müsste er mir jeden Thread, in dem ich poste, so lange als ungelesen anzeigen, bis ich jede einzelne Seite besucht habe, oder auf "Als gelesen markieren" geklickt habe.


Ich fände das im Prinzip gar nicht mal schlecht - wenn ich z.B. durch einen Direktlink auf ein bestimmtes Posting in einen von mir ungelesenen Thread auf z.B. Seite 10 gelange, mich der Thread interessiert und ich mir aber erst später die restlichen ungelesenen Postings durchlesen möchte - so könnte ich das nicht da ja alle "ungelesenen" Postings bereits als gelesen markiert wurden - obwohl ich sie definitiv noch nicht gelesen habe


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Februar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Möglicherweise Schwachsinn, aber nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.


Habe ich dich irgendwo verantwortlich gemacht?  Peace and love. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ich fände das im Prinzip gar nicht mal schlecht - wenn ich z.B. durch einen Direktlink auf ein bestimmtes Posting in einen von mir ungelesenen Thread auf z.B. Seite 10 gelange, mich der Thread interessiert und ich mir aber erst später die restlichen ungelesenen Postings durchlesen möchte - so könnte ich das nicht da ja alle "ungelesenen" Postings bereits als gelesen markiert wurden - obwohl ich sie definitiv noch nicht gelesen habe



Es wäre neu, und in meinen Augen doof.. wenn in einem Thread (z.B. Android-Stammtisch, Auto-Thread, R9 290/290-Laberthread, Haswell-OC-Thread..) über 2 Tage 10 neue Seiten hinzu gekommen sind, lese ich nicht alle 10, sondern nur die letzten 1-2, um zu sehen, welche Themen gerade dran sind. Wenn mein CP mich dann jedes Mal nervt, dass ich die restlichen Seiten noch nicht gelesen habe, wäre das halt irgendwo nicht so cool.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Unterstütze ich voll und ganz!
> 
> Obwohl uns klar sein sollte, dass man dann in vielen Threads garnichts mehr schreiben kann, da die niemand mehr aufarbeiten kann.



Ich glaube, die Moderation setzt diese Regel auch nicht alzu hart durch. 
Aber es wäre wohl kein großes Problem, wenn die Forensoftware für ein eigentlich unerwünschtes Verhalten nicht optimal arbeiten würde.


----------



## sav (18. Februar 2015)

Mir ist sind folgende Dinge aufgefallen:

Bilder die nicht genutzt werden, werden nicht nach 1 Stunde automatisch gelöscht. Eine manuelle Funktion zum löschen gibt es auch nicht.

als beim beim alten Design einen Link eingefügt hat, wurde der Bereich für den Namen des Links automatisch markiert und man konnte dem Link sehr komfortabel einen Namen geben. Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit dieses Feature wieder zu integrieren?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2015)

sav schrieb:


> Mir ist sind folgende Dinge aufgefallen:
> 
> Bilder die nicht genutzt werden, werden nicht nach 1 Stunde automatisch gelöscht. Eine manuelle Funktion zum löschen gibt es auch nicht.



Falls du dir die Mühe gemacht hättest zu lesen, wüsstest du dass das durchaus so beabsichtigt ist   Sonst müllt es einfach nur die Server zu.  

Entsprechend ist natürlich auch manuelle Löschung nicht möglich, wenn die Bilder noch in einem Beitrag eingebunden sind.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Falls du dir die Mühe gemacht hättest zu lesen, wüsstest du dass das durchaus so beabsichtigt ist   Sonst müllt es einfach nur die Server zu.



Er meint auch die automatische Löschung ungenutzter Bilder.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Er meint auch die automatische Löschung ungenutzter Bilder.



Hä? Natürlich, was denn sonst?


Ungenutzte Bilder werden automatisch wieder gelöscht und eingebundene Bilder kann man nicht einfach löschen, da sie ja verwendet werden.  Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ungenutzte Bilder werden automatisch wieder gelöscht und eingebundene Bilder kann man nicht einfach löschen, da sie ja verwendet werden.  Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?



Ich zitiere noch mal den original Bittsteller mit entsprechenden Markierungen. 


> Bilder die nicht genutzt werden, werden nicht nach 1 Stunde automatisch gelöscht. Eine manuelle Funktion zum löschen gibt es auch nicht.


Und genau das gilt es gerade zu analysieren, was da ggfs. schief läuft.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (18. Februar 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Habe ich dich irgendwo verantwortlich gemacht?


Nein, habs auch nicht so aufgefasst, wollts nur gesagt haben 



> Es wäre neu, und in meinen Augen doof.. wenn in einem Thread (z.B. Android-Stammtisch, Auto-Thread, R9 290/290-Laberthread, Haswell-OC-Thread..) über 2 Tage 10 neue Seiten hinzu gekommen sind, lese ich nicht alle 10, sondern nur die letzten 1-2, um zu sehen, welche Themen gerade dran sind. Wenn mein CP mich dann jedes Mal nervt, dass ich die restlichen Seiten noch nicht gelesen habe, wäre das halt irgendwo nicht so cool.


Ja, damits praktikabel wäre bräuchte es dann noch eine Thread-Funktion "alle Posts als gelesen markieren", das gibts derzeit ja nur Foren-weit.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2015)

Also das mit dem automatischen Löschen ungenutzter Anhänge hat offenbar schon seit Äonen einen Bug, wenn bestimmte Gegenheiten nicht vorhanden sind oder zusammenkommen, bspw. nicht mehr existente Content-Kategorien. Es gibt hier offensichtlich einen Hänger, der dafür sorgt, dass die Funktion nicht vollständig ausgeführt wird. Wir könnten das mit einem Quick&Dirty-Fix im Core-Code des Forums anpassen, aber von solchen Modifikationen sehen wir in der Regel ab, weil sie bei Patches überschrieben werden. Außerdem können wir nicht 100%ig absehen, ob dadurch noch andere Anhänge ebenfalls gelöscht werden, die bestehen bleiben sollten. Aus dem Grund haben wir dazu jetzt ein Ticket beim Forenhersteller eröffnet.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Februar 2015)

Bei manchen Membern ist die Signatur nicht im Profil zu sehen, z. B.:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/93609-pcgamer512.html


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Bei manchen Membern ist die Signatur nicht im Profil zu sehen, z. B.:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/93609-pcgamer512.html



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/93609-pcgamer512.html?tab=aboutme#aboutme
Da ist sie doch (*Edit* Offenbar nur für Admins und den User selbst, weil so in den Privatsphären-Einstellungen vorgenommen)


@Automatisches löschen ungenutzter Bilder:
Wir haben einen kleinen "hack" eingebaut, der mittlerweile die verweisten Bilder löscht. Bis aber wirklich alles auf aktuellen Stand runtergelöscht ist, wird das noch ein paar Tage dauern. Das passiert in Intervallen und wird vom bisherigen Cron-Job des Forums übernommen, der alle 20 Minuten prüft, ob Dateien vorhanden sind. Aber es passiert.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Februar 2015)

Nein, da sollte sie sein. Weder FF noch Chrome noch der Browser meines HTC One zeigt sie mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Nein, da sollte sie sein. Weder FF noch Chrome noch der Browser meines HTC One zeigt sie mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielleicht hat er bei den Zugriffsrechten (Privatsphäre-Einstellungen) auch definiert, dass nicht jeder den Bereich sehen darf. Die Statistiken sind davon offenbar unabhängig.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Februar 2015)

Ist es nicht unlogisch dass die Signatur unter Posts angezeigt wird, im Profil aber nicht? Als überwiegend mobiler User dank des "tollen" Redesigns doch eher lästig.


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ist es nicht unlogisch dass die Signatur unter Posts angezeigt wird, im Profil aber nicht? Als überwiegend mobiler User dank des "tollen" Redesigns doch eher lästig.



Die Frage der Intention zur Darstellungs-Logik können dir nur die Entwickler von vbulletin beantworten.  

Soweit ich mich erinnere blendet der Foren-Style Signaturen ab einer bestimmten Mindestgröße aber auch aus. Tapatalk berücksichtigt die Signatur zudem aus "Scrollgründen" wohl generell nicht.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Februar 2015)

Eben, der Forenstyle ist für mobile User absolut unpraktisch. Ich hab nen 1080p Display und krieg im Browser keine 4 Posts auf eine Seite, weil man nicht mehr rauszoomen kann. Dementsprechend auch keine Signaturen.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2015)

Gut, das Problem mit der mobilen Ansicht ist ja nichts neues.  Eigentlich hat jedes Handy eine Display-Auflösung, die auch für einen PC normal wäre, von 720p aufwärts.  

Ich stelle den Browser um und lasse die Seiten im Desktop-Modus laden.


----------



## Laudian (25. Februar 2015)

Ich bin mit der Darstellung auf dem iPad/iPhone auch immernoch nicht wirklich zufrieden.

Die Website wird immer an die Hochformat-Auflösung des Displays angepasst. Wenn man das Display dann auf die Seite dreht wird einfach weiter reingezoomt, wodurch man effektiv weniger sieht.

Das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn die iPad Auflösung ist im Querformat größer als die meines PC-Monitors, trotzdem wird weniger auf dem Bild dargestellt. Der Thread "Aktuelle Entwicklungen in der Ukraine" heißt auf dem iPad einfach nur "Aktuelle entwicklungen in" und "Wichtig: Sammelthread: Steam Sales" heißt einfach nur "Wichtig: Sammelthread:" (genau wie alle anderen Sammelthreads). Es kann doch keine Lösung sein, die Threadtitel einfach abzuschneiden, zur Not müssen die halt in einer zweiten Zeile dargestellt werden.

Besser wäre es aber, wenn das Forenstyle einfach auf die aktuelle Auflösung reagieren würde.

Wie gesagt, auf dem PC gefällt mir das neue Design inzwischen ganz gut, auf mobilen Geräten ist es nach wie vor eine Katastrophe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2015)

So skaliert es derzeit bei mir:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Link zum letzten gelesenen Beitrag fehlt natürlich enorm.  

Mir ist auch eben aufgefallen, dass die Darstellung im Desktop-Modus offenbar auch nicht mehr funktioniert.



Das größte Problem ist und bleibt aber: 
Wie zum Geier soll man diese Dropdown-Menüs mit einem Touchscreen bedienen ?!  

Geht das auf anderen Betriebssystemen irgendwie? Bei WP gehts nur, indem man den Button des Dropdownmenüs gedrückt hält bis sozusagen das "Rechtsklick-Menü" ausklappt, weil daraufhin durch einen Bug im Browser das Menü nicht wieder einklappt bevor man irgendwas anderes anklickt. Alternativ kann man sich auch die ganzen Direktlinks merken oder speichern.

Das ist doch so kein Zustand ...


Kurzer Nachschlag:  So skaliert es auf ungefähr der gleichen Auflösung am PC:
Hatte leider keine Möglichkeit, das Browserfenster auszumessen bevor ich den Screenshot gemacht habe,  aber der geringe Unterschied ist auch technisch irrelevant.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eindeutig besser.   Ich verstehe nicht, warum das nicht auf Mobilgeräten so geht?


Nachtrag2:
Übrigens sehen sämtliche Grafiken in der übertrieben herangezoomten Version auf dem Handy richtig mies aus ...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich stelle den Browser um und lasse die Seiten im Desktop-Modus laden.



Das geht seit dem Redesign nicht mehr und wurde (nicht nur von mir) schon in mehreren Threads kritisiert. Man erzieht mobile Nutzer damit viel mehr zum konsumieren als dazu selbst etwas beizutragen. Interessiert aber keinen. 

Bei ComputerBase und Hardwareluxx kann man in der Desktopansicht noch schön raus zoomen..


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Februar 2015)

Habe das "ungelesener Post" Problem wieder gehabt. Den ersten Post auf der Threadseite habe ich gelesen. Dann geantwortet, gepostet, und meinen eigenen Beitrag gesehen. In der Zwischenzeit hatten 5 anderen (Posts 2-6 auf der Threadseite) auch gepostet, deren Posts habe ich also über meinem gesehen, und gelesen. Dann ab ins Kontrollzentrum, und da wurde mir der gleiche Thread als ungelesen angezeigt. Zum neuesten Beitrag gewechselt, und das war Post 2 auf der Seite. (Sprich der erste, der gepostet wurde, während ich am Verfassen meines Posts war.)
Die Forensoftware erkennt also Posts, die gepostet werden, während ich schreibe, und nach meinem Posten auf der Threadseite sehe, nicht als ungelesen an. Definitiv ein Bug. 

P.S.: Diese Seite, Incredible Alks erster Post ist der "erste Post", von dem ich oben rede, meiner ist der 7te.

P.S.: Noch was - wenn ein Mitglied auf der Ignore einen Post verfasst (und nur dieser Post ist neu), wird mir der Post/Thread im CP als ungelesen angezeigt - sollte eigentlich auch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (27. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gut, das Problem mit der mobilen Ansicht ist ja nichts neues.  Eigentlich hat jedes Handy eine Display-Auflösung, die auch für einen PC normal wäre, von 720p aufwärts.





Laudian schrieb:


> Das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn die iPad Auflösung ist im Querformat größer als die meines PC-Monitors, trotzdem wird weniger auf dem Bild dargestellt.


Ihr verwechselt logische Auflösung mit pyhsikalischer Auflösung. Die physikalische Auflösung ist bei Retina- und ähnlichen Geräten tlw. sogar höher als eine übliche PC-Auflösung. Durch die sog. device pixel ratio ist die logische Auflösung, also die Auflösung die der Browser zur Anzeige zur Verfügung hat, aber deutlich geringer (üblicherweise Faktor 2 bei den meisten Apple-Geräten). Deswegen passt weniger drauf, aber es kann mit einer höheren physikalischen Auflösung gerendert werden. Deswegen sehen Schriften so ultragenial auf Retina-Geräten aus.

Ausführliche Erklärung siehe hier (erste und v.a. zweite Antwort). 

Hier kann man sich seine aktuelle device pixel ratio anzeigen lassen.



Laudian schrieb:


> Die Website wird immer an die Hochformat-Auflösung des Displays angepasst. Wenn man das Display dann auf die Seite dreht wird einfach weiter reingezoomt, wodurch man effektiv weniger sieht.


Nein, die Webseite verwendet den maximal verfügbaren Viewport (logische Auflösung), egal ob Hoch- oder Querformat. Das auf den Bildern 2+3 von Dir im Hochkantformat rechts so viel Platz ist liegt an der Werbung bzw. an dem Banner oben. Das ist eigentlich viel zu breit für diese Ansicht, die Werbung hier ist leider nicht für kleine Auflösungen angepasst.



> Es kann doch keine Lösung sein, die Threadtitel einfach abzuschneiden, zur Not müssen die halt in einer zweiten Zeile dargestellt werden.


Das stimmt, das ist nicht optimal. Das sollte nicht so stark abgeschnitten werden.



> Besser wäre es aber, wenn das Forenstyle einfach auf die aktuelle Auflösung reagieren würde.


Macht er auch, dafür gibt es die sog. media queries. Die arbeiten aber wie gesagt mit der logischen Auflösung.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der Link zum letzten gelesenen Beitrag fehlt natürlich enorm.


Falls Du den Link zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag meinst: Das Thread-Icon in der ersten Spalte ist damit verlinkt (in allen Auflösungen). Hatte ich vor einiger Zeit eingebaut.



> Wie zum Geier soll man diese Dropdown-Menüs mit einem Touchscreen bedienen ?!


Ja das ist ein Problem. Den ursprünglichen Responsive-Style haben wir von einem Dritthersteller gekauft, leider ist er an einigen Stellen nicht optimal für kleine Auflösungen oder Touch Devices. Da müssen wir noch mal ran, der Style wird vom Hersteller leider auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.



> Eindeutig besser.   Ich verstehe nicht, warum das nicht auf Mobilgeräten so geht?


Siehe oben - device pixel ratio  Am PC ist sie 1, auf Mobile-Geräten meistens 2 oder höher.



> Übrigens sehen sämtliche Grafiken in der übertrieben herangezoomten Version auf dem Handy richtig mies aus ...


Ja hier müsste man speziell angepasste "HD"-Grafiken für Geräte mit höheren device pixel ratios verwenden.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. Februar 2015)

Ganz klar ein Fortschritt. *hust*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich kann das auf dem zweiten Screen auf dem Handy wunderbar lesen und finds auch schön dass ich die Signaturen sehe.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Februar 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ihr verwechselt logische Auflösung mit pyhsikalischer Auflösung. Die physikalische Auflösung ist bei Retina- und ähnlichen Geräten tlw. sogar höher als eine übliche PC-Auflösung. Durch die sog. device pixel ratio ist die logische Auflösung, also die Auflösung die der Browser zur Anzeige zur Verfügung hat, aber deutlich geringer (üblicherweise Faktor 2 bei iOS). Deswegen passt weniger drauf, aber es kann mit einer höheren physikalischen Auflösung gerendert werden. Deswegen sehen Schriften so ultragenial auf Retina-Geräten aus.
> 
> Ausführliche Erklärung siehe hier (erste und v.a. zweite Antwort).
> 
> Hier kann man sich seine aktuelle device pixel ratio anzeigen lassen.


Ah das hatte ich nicht auf dem Plan, sorry. 


Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Das stimmt, das ist nicht optimal. Das sollte nicht so stark abgeschnitten werden.


Das muss aber auch ein Browser-spezifisches Problem sein,  wie oben zu sehen klappt das gut im IE.  Mit  notfalls auch drei Zeilen.


Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Falls Du den Link zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag meinst: Das Thread-Icon in der ersten Spalte ist damit verlinkt (in allen Auflösungen). Hatte ich vor einiger Zeit eingebaut.


Das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, danke!  Das dürfte auch am PC deutlich einfacher sein 


Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Problem. Den ursprünglichen Responsive-Style haben wir gekauft, leider ist er an einigen Stellen nicht optimal für kleine Auflösungen oder Touch Devices. Da müssen wir noch mal ran.


Bei Windows Phone ist es relativ üblich, dass Dropdown-Menüs einfach in Vollbild aufgeklappt werden. 
Alternativ wäre es vielleicht einfacher, wenn man mit jedem Klick auf den Button das Menü öffnet oder schließt, ohne dass die Mausposition interessant ist. Das würden einige User auch am PC begrüßen, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## DaStash (27. Februar 2015)

@Tobias
Nette Erklärung aber zu sagen das sich bei gleicher Größe einfach die Pixeldichte erhöht hätte ausgereicht.  

MfG


----------



## Laudian (28. Februar 2015)

Wäre es denn vielleicht möglich, dass man irgendwo ein Menü einbaut, damit man den viewport in einem cookie (oder sonstwie, kenne mich da nicht aus) auf dem Gerät oder im Benutzerprofil speichert ?

Mit folgendem Lesezeichen erreiche ich auf iPad / iPhone eine vernünftige Darstellung. Im Prinzip das gleiche wie früher, die Seite wird einfach für eine feste Auflösung gerendert anstatt sie an die Auflösung des Gerätes anzupassen.


```
javascript:document.querySelector('meta%5Bname=viewport%5D').setAttribute('content','width=1500,maximum-scale=10.0,user-scalable=1');
```

Hier zum Vergleich 4 Screenshots mit und ohne Änderung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nur eben keine Option, bei jedem Seitenaufruf einmal dieses Lesezeichen zu drücken, und Addons für den mobilen Safari gibt es ja nicht...
Deswegen wäre ein Cookie, in dem man diese Einstellung speichern kann verdammt cool. Dann könnte jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er eine "für Mobilgeräte optimierte Seite" oder eine klassische Desktopansicht haben möchte.

Edit:
 Hier habe ich sogar schon ein Codebeispiel gefunden, das meinen Vorschlag in etwa umsetzt (Nur mit LocalStorage anstelle von Cookies):
View Full Site Link for Responsive Web Design | Creative and Code
https://github.com/chrismorata/Responsive-View-Full-Site


----------



## Arthax (6. März 2015)

Ist nicht wichtig: Wenn man "Na ja" schreibt ist das "ja" dennoch großgeschrieben bzw. es gibt gar kein kleines "j".^^


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2015)

Arthax schrieb:


> Ist nicht wichtig: Wenn man "Na ja" schreibt ist das "ja" dennoch großgeschrieben bzw. es gibt gar kein kleines "j".^^



Was hat das mit dem Thread zu tun?


----------



## Arthax (26. März 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Thread zu tun?


Genauso viel wie deine Antwort auf mein Antwort vermutlich?

Da ich denke das es nicht gewollt ist dass das J groß ist ist es vielleicht im entferntesten Sinne ein Bug (und wenn es keiner ist dann halt ein Feedback^^), da es beim alten Design nicht wahr


----------



## Stryke7 (26. März 2015)

Wo ist der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Forum und der Schreibweise von "Na ja" ?


----------



## DaStash (26. März 2015)

Und genau deshalb bin ich für einen dislike button, so hättet ihr euch jetzt viel unnützes Geschreibsel erspart.  

MfG


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2015)

Ich habe mal zwei Fragen:

1) Warum gibt es keinen Button mehr zum einbinden von You Tube Videos?

2) Warum kann man Linknamen nicht mehr editieren?

Wenn das hier schon mal geschrieben/beantwortet wurde... sorry, ich kann mir nicht alles durchlesen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2015)

1) Weil der Video Button direkt von vB das jetzt macht. Und zwar nicht nur für YouTube sondern auch für ein paar andere Portale und dabei besser formatiert.
2)Das Problem versteh ich nicht ganz. Im bbcode kannst du jedenfalls problemlos was anderes eintragen:
Test


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 1) Weil der Video Button direkt von vB das jetzt macht. Und zwar nicht nur für YouTube sondern auch für ein paar andere Portale und dabei besser formatiert.


Ah....  Hatte den ganz übersehen.



> 2)Das Problem versteh ich nicht ganz. Im bbcode kannst du jedenfalls problemlos was anderes eintragen:
> Test


Achso. Muß erst den Editor umschalten und dann den Link einfügen.  Hatte erst immer den Link eingefügt und dann den Editor umgeschaltet.

Alles klar danke!


----------



## BigBubby (21. April 2015)

War mal wieder (leider) mit dem Handy im Forum.
Wann werden endlich die nicht nutzbaren Dropdown Menüs behoben? Kann doch nicht sein, dass das Linke funktioniert, aber die beiden rechten Menüs nicht...


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> War mal wieder (leider) mit dem Handy im Forum.
> Wann werden endlich die nicht nutzbaren Dropdown Menüs behoben? Kann doch nicht sein, dass das Linke funktioniert, aber die beiden rechten Menüs nicht...



Bestimmt demnächst. Google hat angekündigt, dass alle nicht mobil-optimierten Webseiten demnächst eine niedrigere Relevanz im Suchalgorithmus bekommen.

Wenn PCGH dann deutlich weniger aufgerufen werden sollte, wird wohl hoffentlich endlich mal jemand darüber nachdenken sich anzupassen.  PCs verlieren im Internet rasant an Verbreitung ...



Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen sich einfach andere Seiten zu suchen, gibt ja genug.   Ich weiß das wird gleich wieder jemand löschen ...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. April 2015)

Laut google ist die Seite für Mobilgeräte optimiert:
https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-friendly/

Ob die Seite auch wirklich Nutzerfreundlich ist wird nicht überprüft.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2015)

Von der Seite selbst gibt es nach wie vor eine Mobilversion. Für das Forum Tapatalk. Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. April 2015)

Dass Tapatalk von den Funktionen nicht ansatzweise so umfangreich ist wie die Webversion und die Webversion fehlerhaft ist (Menüs z.B.). Ausserdem ist es ziemlich schwierig sich mit einem Smartphone die Signatur eines anderen Users anzuschauen.. naja, und so weiter. Für den reinen Leser ist das alles OK, vom Handy aus produktive Beiträge zu verfassen wurde unnötig erschwert, deswegen poste ich hier kaum noch. Das Redesign ist und bleibt schei*e.


----------



## BigBubby (22. April 2015)

Tapatalk schön und gut. Trotzdem sollte auch die normale mobilseite nutzbar sein. Alternativ sollte man sie abschalten und auf tapatalk verweisen.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2015)

Ich hab Tapatalk mal getestet ...   und es recht schnell wieder rausgeworfen.  Alle Links auswendig zu lernen und mit den nicht funktionierenden Dropdown-Menüs zu kämpfen ist immer noch einfacher als die Bedienung von Tapatalk 

Das kam wohl direkt von den gleichen Entwicklern wie Softwareschrott à la Whatsapp oder iTunes


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (23. April 2015)

Problem bei Tapatalk ist leider auch dass nicht jede Version einen guten Funktionsumfang hat und gut zu bedienen ist. Die iPad-Version z.B. ist IMO ziemlich gut, nutze ich privat auch oft. Aber schon die iPhone-Version ist aus der Hölle. Auf Android oder Windows-Phone ist es glaube ich ähnlich übel.


----------



## BigBubby (23. April 2015)

Was ich einfach nicht verstehe ist, warum eines von vier Dropdownmenüs geht (das linke) und die rechten drei nicht. Das zeigt doch, dass PCGH es eigentlich kann, aber anscheind zu unprofessionell ist, es dann ganz hinzubekommen...


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (23. April 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Was ich einfach nicht verstehe ist, warum eines von vier Dropdownmenüs geht (das linke) und die rechten drei nicht.


Das scheint nur auf Windows Phone ein Problem zu sein. Das Seltsame: Alle Menüs oben werden an einer Stelle aktiviert, es ist also für alle Menüs der gleiche Code. Warum bekommt es der Browser also nicht hin?


----------



## BigBubby (23. April 2015)

Ich würde ja testen, ob es nur im UC Browser ist. Aber in Maxthon und Standard kann ich mich nicht mal anmelden....
Der Opera Mini übrigens kann die Teile verarbeiten, dafür sieht die gesamte Seite dafür aber besch*** aus. Da scheint die gesamte restliche Formatierung zerschossen zu werden und dazu ist die Werbung drei mal so breit wie das ganze Forum.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2015)

UC Browser funzt bei mir auf dem CM11 Android Tab.


----------



## BigBubby (24. April 2015)

UC WP<-> UC Android


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2015)

Wenn demnächst Windows 10 kommt, sollten eigentlich auch die Handys entsprechend komplett neue Browser bekommen. 

Vielleicht läufts dann ja besser ... ?


----------



## BigBubby (25. April 2015)

Wenn WP10 dann mal kommt (was ja nicht zeitlich zu W10 sein muss) und dann alle Geräte upgedatet wurden (was nicht passieren wird, es gibt ja auch noch WP7 Geräte und genau so werden nicht alle auf WP10 hochgesetzt), dann gäbe es eine theoretische Möglichkeit, dass es weg sein könnte, oder nicht. 
Aber 7% der Nutzer (WP Anteil Dt.) sind anscheinend zu unbedeutend für PCGH, sodass es einfach ignoriert wird. In WP sind noch einige mehr Fehler wo das Design zerschossen wird (habe kein Android mehr um gegen zu checken obs wirklich nur an WP oder an der Mobilseite liegt) oder sehr suboptimal dargestellt. Das scheint aber auch eher uninteressant für PCGH zu sein. Dort ist man wohl der Meinung, dass der den es stört auf Tapatalk wechselt oder die volle Seite nimmt. Ich besuche einfach die Newsseite (direktlink zum ucercp) nicht mehr und block jede Werbung weg. Wer nicht unterstützt, wird nicht unterstützt...


----------



## Stryke7 (25. April 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn WP10 dann mal kommt (was ja nicht zeitlich zu W10 sein muss) und dann alle Geräte upgedatet wurden (was nicht passieren wird, es gibt ja auch noch WP7 Geräte und genau so werden nicht alle auf WP10 hochgesetzt), dann gäbe es eine theoretische Möglichkeit, dass es weg sein könnte, oder nicht.



Da muss ich jetzt mal aufräumen:

Es wird kein "Windows Phone 10"  geben.

Mit Windows 10 werden alle Serien des Betriebssystems zusammengelegt. Desktop, Handy, Tablet, eingebettete Systeme, ARM, ...    werden alle zusammen geführt. 


Außerdem wurde bestätigt, dass alle WP8 und WP8.1 Handys auch W10 bekommen. (Obwohl es Gerüchte gibt, dass es auf den sehr wenigen Geräten mit weniger als 1GB RAM vielleicht etwas schwierig wird, soll aber offiziell trotzdem gehen.)

W7 ist hingegen tod, das aber auch schon seit der Einführung von WP8. 




Was den Marktanteil angeht: Mit W10 würde ich erwarten, dass dieser weiter wächst. Allein der zusammengelegte App-Store für PC und Handy wird die Bedienung und Vertrautheit des Systems weiter verbessern.
Es gibt auch Gerüchte über zukünftige Dual-Boot-Handys mit Android 5.0 und Windows 10 ...  

Mal gucken wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. April 2015)

Natürlich ist es auch weiterhin Windows Phone 10, bloß aus Marketinggründen umbenannt in Windows 10. Während dein normales Windows auf jedem Rechner installiert werden kann, und sich entsprechende Treiber zieht, muss Windows "Phone" 10 immer noch für jedes Gerät einzeln angepasst und veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## BigBubby (25. April 2015)

Ok das wp10 jetzt auf allen wp8.1 geräten kommt war neuer. Mein letzter stand war noch auf einigen und nicht allen. So hieß es noch ca vor 1-2 Monaten.


----------



## Laudian (26. April 2015)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, da ich leider noch keine Antwort bekommen habe:



Laudian schrieb:


> Wäre es denn vielleicht möglich, dass man irgendwo ein Menü einbaut, damit man den viewport in einem cookie (oder sonstwie, kenne mich da nicht aus) auf dem Gerät oder im Benutzerprofil speichert ?...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...esign-des-forums-post7213120.html#post7213120

Sowas wäre echt unglaublich praktisch wie ich finde, um die Seite auf dem iPhone wieder benutzbar zu machen.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2015)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es auch weiterhin Windows Phone 10, bloß aus Marketinggründen umbenannt in Windows 10. Während dein normales Windows auf jedem Rechner installiert werden kann, und sich entsprechende Treiber zieht, muss Windows "Phone" 10 immer noch für jedes Gerät einzeln angepasst und veröffentlicht werden.


Nein, es ist dasselbe System, mit einer für kleinere Displays optimierten Grafikoberfläche (und vermutlich ein werden ein paar Dienste aussortiert).



> Windows 10 soll neben Desktop-Computern und Notebooks auch auf Tabletcomputern und Smartphones, Convertibles, Embedded Devices, dem Raspberry Pi 2[SUP][7][/SUP] und der Xbox One lauffähig sein und damitWindows Phone und die Desktop-Linie zu einem einheitlichen System zusammenführen. Dabei soll je nach Typ des Geräts die grafische Benutzeroberfläche leicht unterschiedlich aussehen.


 Quelle

Falls du schon in die Preview zu W10 geschaut hast, ist dir vielleicht auch aufgefallen dass du auf dem PC ab sofort denselben App-Store hast wie auf dem Handy. Und sämtliche Apps werden entsprechend auch auf allen Plattformen lauffähig sein. 




BigBubby schrieb:


> Ok das wp10 jetzt auf allen wp8.1 geräten kommt war neuer. Mein letzter stand war noch auf einigen und nicht allen. So hieß es noch ca vor 1-2 Monaten.



Eigentlich hieß es von Anfang an, dass es auf alle WP8 Geräte kommt. Die einzige Unsicherheit zu Anfang war, ob es auf den ganz alten Geräten mit nur 512MB RAM laufen kann. Mittlerweile hat Microsoft jedoch gesagt, dass es auf wirklich alle WP8 Geräte kommen soll.  (obwohl es auf diesen Geräten dann vielleicht etwas langsam laufen wird)


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (13. Mai 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> War mal wieder (leider) mit dem Handy im Forum.
> Wann werden endlich die nicht nutzbaren Dropdown Menüs behoben? Kann doch nicht sein, dass das Linke funktioniert, aber die beiden rechten Menüs nicht...


Die Dropdown-Menüs sollten jetzt auf Touch-Geräten besser funktionieren und generell besser bedienbar sein, siehe auch hier.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Die Dropdown-Menüs sollten jetzt auf Touch-Geräten besser funktionieren und generell besser bedienbar sein, siehe auch hier.



Gerade getestet:  Die rechten Dropdown-Menüs bleiben manchmal nach einem Klick offen, manchmal nicht.  

Links darin funktionieren garnicht.


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gerade getestet:  Die rechten Dropdown-Menüs bleiben manchmal nach einem Klick offen, manchmal nicht.
> 
> Links darin funktionieren garnicht.



Das ist ggfs. der Browsercache. Das sollte sich einpegeln.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist ggfs. der Browsercache. Das sollte sich einpegeln.



Leider nicht. Hab ihn gerade geleert, ändert nichts.

Habt ihr noch irgendwas am Loggin geändert?  Wird der User-Name schon vor Passworteingabe geprüft?   Denn das Feld dafür ist ziemlich ruckelig ...   beim Passwort-Feld gehts problemlos.


Oh und ich würde mal vermuten, dass die Werbe-Popups ein Problem sind,  die auf dem mobilen IE offenbar nicht funktionieren, aber trotzdem kurz ein leeres Overlay erzeugen.


----------



## Laudian (13. Mai 2015)

Leider funktioniert es auf dem iPad jetzt nicht mehr richtig.

Wenn ich auf ein Menü klicke öffnet sich dieses, wenn ich dann einen Menüpunkt anklicke passiert garnichts.
Erst wenn ich auf den Punkt Doppelklicke öffnet er sich, damit löse ich aber auch gleichzeitig immer den Zoom aus.

Und eine Kleinigkeit:
In den linken Menüs (Forum, Neues) sind die einzelnen Punkte fett geschrieben, in den rechten Menüs (Nachrichten, Profil) seit der Änderung nicht mehr.


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert es auf dem iPad jetzt nicht mehr richtig.
> 
> Wenn ich auf ein Menü klicke öffnet sich dieses, wenn ich dann einen Menüpunkt anklicke passiert garnichts.
> Erst wenn ich auf den Punkt Doppelklicke öffnet er sich, damit löse ich aber auch gleichzeitig immer den Zoom aus.



Eigentlich haben nur Oberpunkte, die noch Unterpunkte aufklappen die Doppel-Tab-Funktion. Alles, was keine weiteren Menüpunkte aufklappt, sollte die Links sofort auslösen. Welcher Browser auf dem Ipad?



> Und eine Kleinigkeit:
> In den linken Menüs (Forum, Neues) sind die einzelnen Punkte fett geschrieben, in den rechten Menüs (Nachrichten, Profil) seit der Änderung nicht mehr.


Der Verdana-Quatsch hat doofe Ohren. ^^ Kommt noch.


----------



## Laudian (13. Mai 2015)

Ich benutze den normalen Safari Browser auf einem iPad Air 2 mit iOS 8.1.3, also halbwegs aktuell.

Ich muss jetzt bei allen Unterpunkten den Double-Tap benutzen damit sich irgendetwas öffnet, als z.B. "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" oder "Nachricht lesen".


----------



## BigBubby (13. Mai 2015)

Dropdowns gehen auf dem UC noch immer nicht. Aber grossen dank fuers Zahnrad. Mehr brauch ich mobil auch nicht


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich benutze den normalen Safari Browser auf einem iPad Air 2 mit iOS 8.1.3, also halbwegs aktuell.
> 
> Ich muss jetzt bei allen Unterpunkten den Double-Tap benutzen damit sich irgendetwas öffnet, als z.B. "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" oder "Nachricht lesen".





BigBubby schrieb:


> Dropdowns gehen auf dem UC noch immer nicht. Aber grossen dank fuers Zahnrad. Mehr brauch ich mobil auch nicht




Jetzt besser?


----------



## Laudian (14. Mai 2015)

Ja,, funktioniert wieder alles.


----------



## BigBubby (14. Mai 2015)

Unglaublich, aber irgendwie gehts. Man darf nur nicht kurz draufdruecken sondern druecken und ziehen.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2015)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Unglaublich, aber irgendwie gehts. Man darf nur nicht kurz draufdruecken sondern druecken und ziehen.


Das kollidiert ein bisschen mit Eurem Wunsch auf Zoom-Möglichkeiten. Das wurde vom Forum-Style ursprünglich unterdrückt, sorgt aber hier im Ablauf jetzt für solche "Macken". Kompromiss-Lösung ^^


----------



## Laudian (15. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beim Viewport hat sich da noch ein Fehler eingeschlichen, bei mir sieht es atm so aus, da wird zum Start falsch reingezoomt.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte man das nicht irgendwann ausblenden? 

Ich meine ...  welchen Nutzen hätte es noch, wenn der User doch schon freigeschaltet ist? 
Oder wird das im MP einfach allgemein immer eingeblendet?


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Mai 2015)

Der dauerhafte Hinweis auf die Marktplatzregeln soll die User animieren diese auch zu lesen und sich daran zu halten.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube, wenn eine Nachricht einfach dauerhaft angezeigt wird, ignoriert man sie umso mehr ...  

Vielleicht wäre es auch effektiver, wenn man nur den Hinweis auf die Regeln anzeigt?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:  Was ist eigentlich mit der guten Nerv-Kanone?   Das Ding hat irgendwie auch keine richtige Daseins-Berechtigung.  Vorher hat es auch niemand vermisst. Stattdessen poppt es immer wieder auf wenn ich eigentlich gerade in einen anderen Tab wechseln wollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn eine Nachricht einfach dauerhaft angezeigt wird, ignoriert man sie umso mehr ...
> Vielleicht wäre es auch effektiver, wenn man nur den Hinweis auf die Regeln anzeigt?


Das ignoriert man irgendwann auch.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:  Was ist eigentlich mit der guten Nerv-Kanone?   Das Ding hat irgendwie auch keine richtige Daseins-Berechtigung.  Vorher hat es auch niemand vermisst. Stattdessen poppt es immer wieder auf wenn ich eigentlich gerade in einen anderen Tab wechseln wollte.


Sicher ist sicher. Sinnvolle Funktion, besser als hinterher zu frusten, weil man aus versehen einen nervösen Daumen hatte,


----------



## Lightflasher (24. Mai 2015)

Mal ein Frage wieso bekommt man keine Mails für „Abonnierte Foren“ mehr sondern nur noch für „Abonnierte  Threads“?


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2015)

Lightflasher schrieb:


> Mal ein Frage wieso bekommt man keine Mails für „Abonnierte Foren“ mehr sondern nur noch für „Abonnierte  Threads“?



Also, der dafür zuständige Job vom Forum läuft. Ich sehe auch keine Fehler. Habe mal ein paar Foren abonniert und schau mir das an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

Mir ist da gerade ein Fehlerchen aufgefallen ( Windows 8.1 + akt. IE Explorer ) was den letzten Beitrag jeder Seite betrifft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Puh welch ein Glück das gerade dort eine Lücke war um den Beitrag zu bearbeiten


----------



## XT1024 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte dich ja zitieren aber... 

Deshalb habe ich auch den Weg hierher gefunden. Im aktuellen FiFo sieht es genau so aus.


----------



## Homerclon (26. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mir ist da gerade ein Fehlerchen aufgefallen ( Windows 8.1 + akt. IE Explorer ) was den letzten Beitrag jeder Seite betrifft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Fehler hab ich auch, nutze Win7 + Firefox (aktuelle Version, kein Beta / Nighbuild oder ähnliches).


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. Mai 2015)

Ebenfalls, nutze Win7 und Chrome


----------



## metalstore (26. Mai 2015)

geht mir genauso, Win 8.1 + Chrome


----------



## Laudian (27. Mai 2015)

Ich habe einen ähnlichen Fehler anzubieten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Fenster zum Hochladen von Fotos sieht übrigens auch nicht besonders hübsch aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvinj (27. Mai 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Den Fehler hab ich auch, nutze Win7 + Firefox (aktuelle Version, kein Beta / Nighbuild oder ähnliches).



Unterschreibe ich so. Gestern den ganzen Tag, heute ists besser. Nervte aber ohne Ende...


----------



## metalstore (27. Mai 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Unterschreibe ich so. Gestern den ganzen Tag, heute ists besser. Nervte aber ohne Ende...


jap, ist bei mir jetzt auch wieder alles normal (sonst hätte ich z.B. das gar nicht zitieren können)


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2015)

Das war ein Stylefehler. Hing mit einer anderen Anpassung zusammen, wurde aber von den Pixelschubsern korrigiert. 

@Laudian:
Ja, die Darstellung ist nicht optimal, aber wohl das, was der Safari auf dem Ipad in den CKEditor-Windows so interpretiert. Vielleicht gibt es dazu irgendwann mal ein Update.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (27. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Laudian:
> Ja, die Darstellung ist nicht optimal, aber wohl das, was der Safari auf dem Ipad in den CKEditor-Windows so interpretiert.


Sieht am PC aber fast genauso aus, also genauso hässlich. Das sah auch im alten bzw. im Original-Skin des vB4 schon so bescheiden aus. Da sollten wir mal unseren Pixelschubser drauf ansetzen


----------



## marvinj (27. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das war ein Stylefehler. Hing mit einer anderen Anpassung zusammen, wurde aber von den Pixelschubsern korrigiert.
> 
> @Laudian:
> Ja, die Darstellung ist nicht optimal, aber wohl das, was der Safari auf dem Ipad in den CKEditor-Windows so interpretiert. Vielleicht gibt es dazu irgendwann mal ein Update.



Solange es nun dauerhaft behoben ist, ist ja alles tuti


----------



## taks (29. Mai 2015)

Die neue Dropdown-Steuerung für Mobile ist super


----------



## Laudian (29. Mai 2015)

Ich finde die Steuerung auch sehr gut gelungen. Dass man nach einem Doppelklick immer reinzoomt ist zwar unschön, aber danach wird ja ohnehin eine neue Seite aufgebaut...

Ich würde mir nur wirklich eine Option wünschen, den Viewport vom Gerät aus beeinflussen zu können, damit man endlich die 397 verschiedenen Themen "Wichtig: Sammelthread" voneinander unterscheiden kann


----------



## Lightflasher (31. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also, der dafür zuständige Job vom Forum läuft. Ich sehe auch keine Fehler. Habe mal ein paar Foren abonniert und schau mir das an.



Gibt es hier schon etwas neues zu berichten?


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2015)

Lightflasher schrieb:


> Gibt es hier schon etwas neues zu berichten?



Offenbar verschickt das Forum tatsächlich keine Themenübersichten für FORENABOS mehr, ich kann aber leider nicht sagen woran das liegt. Wie gesagt, den Job dafür gibt es noch.  Möglicherweise haben die VB-Entwickler die Funktion für Version 4.2 abgeschaltet und auf das Kontrollzentrum begrenzt. Ich habe auch im Mail-Log nichts gefunden, dass E-Mails bspw. nicht raus gegangen wären. Es werden einfach keine verschickt für die Form des Abos.


----------



## Lightflasher (1. Juni 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Offenbar verschickt das Forum tatsächlich keine Themenübersichten für FORENABOS mehr, ich kann aber leider nicht sagen woran das liegt. Wie gesagt, den Job dafür gibt es noch.  Möglicherweise haben die VB-Entwickler die Funktion für Version 4.2 abgeschaltet und auf das Kontrollzentrum begrenzt. Ich habe auch im Mail-Log nichts gefunden, dass E-Mails bspw. nicht raus gegangen wären. Es werden einfach keine verschickt für die Form des Abos.



Mh ok. Aber dann muss ich mich damit wohl abfinden, da es ja sonst keiner gemerkt oder gemeldet hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2015)

Lightflasher schrieb:


> Mh ok. Aber dann muss ich mich damit wohl abfinden, da es ja sonst keiner gemerkt oder gemeldet hat.


Ich glaube, jeder der hier viel unterwegs ist hat die Mail-Benachrichtigungen über alltägliche Ereignisse abgeschaltet.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2015)

Mich nerven beim Mouseover immer diese Vorschau Banner, geht das abzuschalten?


----------



## ebastler (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Passt nicht ganz hierher, aber ich habe heute von Tapatalk eine Spammail bekommen, über irgendwas im PCGHX.
Nach diesen Posts im Luxx: Fehlerthread für das Hardwareluxx Forum - Seite 91

Direkt gelöscht ohne sie aufzumachen.

Das Problem: Bei Tapatalk bin ich mit meiner gmail Adresse registriert, im PCGHX mit meiner GMX Adresse. Und die Spammail kam auf GMX an. Das bedeutet, Tapatalk scheint auch hier Datenbankzugriff zu haben, den die Firma für ihre eigenen Zwecke nutzt (=Müllmails zu schreiben). 

Könntet ihr da bitte etwas nachforschen?

mfg


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Im erwähnten Hardwareluxx-Forum gab es wohl schon eine Antwort, dass es sich um ein Versehen und einen Bug bei einer neuen Funktion von Tapatalk handelte.



> Please accept our apologies. We are currently in a Beta program for the Trending Discussion email, and you were incorrectly added to the Beta. You have been removed from the Beta and we have put additional protections in place so that your forum, or any other forums are not incorrectly added to the Beta.



Wir haben zu dem Fall bei Tapatalk ebenfalls ein Ticket eröffnet, mit der Bitte um sofortige Einstellung der Zugriffe und des Mailings. 

Zudem haben wir entdeckt, dass es plötzlich zu der erwähnten Spam-Funktion eine neue *BETA*-Einstellung in der Tapatalk-Verwaltung  auf tapatalk.com für Foreninhaber gibt, die offenbar für alle Foren Standard auf "Ja, wöchentlich verschicken" gestellt war. Wir haben das für all unsere Foren sofort deaktiviert.

Dass die App auf die E-Mail-Adressen zugreifen kann ist durchaus möglich, weil das Plugin im jeweiligen Forum, das die App nutzt, installiert ist. Jedoch gibt es keinerlei Freigabe, oder Genehmigung an den Hersteller Tapatalk diese Daten zum Versand von Mailings in irgendeiner Form zu verwenden.

Außerdem haben wir das Plugin auf den neuesten Stand gebracht, jedoch enthalten die Patchnotes keinen Hinweis zu dem Mailing oder Zusammenhänge dazu. (Patch von Version 5.5.2 auf 5.5.3).

Gruß


----------



## ebastler (11. Juni 2015)

Danke, dass du dich so schnell darum gekümmert hast. Ich hoffe, dass ihr das beheben konntet - und ich finde die Aktion ziemlich gewagt von Tapatalk. Uns Usern gegenüber, aber auch euch Admins gegenüber.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Danke, dass du dich so schnell darum gekümmert hast. Ich hoffe, dass ihr das beheben konntet - und ich finde die Aktion ziemlich gewagt von Tapatalk. Uns Usern gegenüber, aber auch euch Admins gegenüber.



Wir nehmen es genau so ernst wie bspw. Meldungen zu möglichen Sicherheitsproblemen und gehen dem immer direkt bei Kenntnisnahme nach. Und ja, das ist mehr als gewagt und ärgerlich für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## BigBubby (18. Juni 2015)

Mal so als anregen. Android-Hilfe hat gerade ihre Software umgestellt und die dortigen 'dropdowns' funktionieren gut, sind übersichtlich und sehen auch noch gut aus. 
Im Gesamten ist die Mobileseite ausgereifter. Die haben aber auch nicht so stark costumized muss man dazu sagen.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2015)

Wird die mobile denn mal überarbeitet? Die sieht furchtbar aus, funzt schlecht und passt optisch nicht zur Main.

MfG


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich am iPhone bin und etwas schreibe dann darf ich nie nach unten "Scrollen". Sonst kann ich gleich wieder alles neu schreiben da die Text Box nicht mehr reagiert .
Ich kann das überall machen außer hier.


----------



## BigBubby (21. Juni 2015)

Momentan funktioniert das DropDown auch nicht mehr ordentlich (wobei ich nicht sagen kann seit wann, da ich es selten/nie benutze. Hatte nur eine Benachrichtigung und war nicht fähig diese zu prüfen)


----------



## Laudian (15. April 2016)

Wird das mobile Design des Forums eigentlich noch weiterentwickelt ?

Im Hochformat wird noch immer beinahe die halbe Bildschirmbreite nicht genutzt, was dieses Format völlig nutzlos macht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade beim Schreiben fällt mir auf, dass das Problem unter "neue Beiträge" wohl bereits behoben ist (der Screenshot wurde um ~10 Uhr aufgenommen), unter "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" sieht es aber noch genauso aus.

Außerdem möchte ich noch vorschlagen, dass man die Seitenzahlen aus der Themenübersicht entfernt (rot markiert). Ich rufe unterwegs üblicherweise die erste ungelesene Seite eines Threads auf, manchmal auch die erste oder letzte Seite... Aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, jemals direkt Seite 2 oder 3 geöffnet zu haben, insofern ist auch das verschenkter Platz. Wenn man diese Seiten aus irgendeinem Grund doch einmal öffnen möchte, kann man das Thema ja zunächst auf Seite 1 öffnen und dann zur entsprechenden Seite springen.

Edit: Nur der Form halber erwähne ich hier auch noch einmal meinen Wunsch, dass responsive Design unresponsive zu machen, also die Möglichkeit zu haben, es für eine feste Auflösung ungleich der Geräteauflösung rendern zu lassen


----------



## BigBubby (15. April 2016)

Also bei mir wird die ganze breite genutzt, aber bei den seiten stimme ich dir zu. Abo löschen sollte gleich mit weg.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2016)

Zur Abwechslung dann auch mal ein Situationsupdate bei Aufruf des Forums mit Edge (und sehr niedriger Auflösung ... )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht im Grunde sehr ähnlich aus,  bis auf den Unterschied dass die Werbung für den Google Play Store nicht viel Sinn macht.


----------



## Laudian (15. April 2016)

Ich wäre ja froh, wenn die Thementitel über mehrere Zeilen gehen würden, stattdessen sind sie unter iOS einfach abgeschnitten und man darf raten, worum es geht...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. April 2016)

Kann es seien, dass die Suche nach Benutzernamen dezeit nicht geht? 

Nutze das immer zur Suche nach meinen Threads.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kann es seien, dass die Suche nach Benutzernamen dezeit nicht geht?
> 
> Nutze das immer zur Suche nach meinen Threads.



du weißt aber schon, dass du Threads abonnieren kannst ?  

Allerdings muss man zugeben, der Aufbau des Forums ist ...  eigen.  Es gibt mehrere Wege ans Ziel zu kommen.  Ich nutze die Abo-Seite sozusagen als Startseite. 
Man kann auch auf "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" klicken. 
Oder ins Benutzerkontrollzentrum gehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. April 2016)

Nichtsdestotrotz sollte die Suche nach benuzternamen wohl gehen, oder?


----------



## Laudian (17. April 2016)

Bei mir tut sie das auch anstandslos. Und wie Stryke sagte, die Schaltfläche "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen" bewirkt ansonsten genau das, was du beschrieben hast ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. April 2016)

dann liegts ggf. am notebook


----------



## TempestX1 (22. April 2016)

Das Forum verschluckt häufig die Zahl Null (0).
Statt Ubuntu 16.04 steht dann 16.4 da. Auch bei anderen Sachen habe ich das schon im Forum (z. B. bei der Bezeichnung von ext. Links) gesehen.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2016)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Das Forum verschluckt häufig die Zahl Null (0).
> Statt Ubuntu 16.04 steht dann 16.4 da. Auch bei anderen Sachen habe ich das schon im Forum (z. B. bei der Bezeichnung von ext. Links) gesehen.



Ist das in irgendeiner Form reproduzierbar?


----------



## Gripschi (22. April 2016)

Über Tapatalk auf Android fehlen öfter mal die O in Links.

Heißt dann Windows 1 z.B.

Ist aber nicht immer so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2016)

Bei Tapatalk können wir nichts machen außer auf Updates zu warten.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. April 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das in irgendeiner Form reproduzierbar?



Speziell in Links tritt das auch bei mir extrem häufig auf. Da wird aus einem i5 6500 mal schnell ein i5 65... Oder aus 1000€ 1€.


----------



## Rwk (13. September 2016)

Moin, wenn ich im erweiterten Modus antworten möchte, fehlen sämtliche Optionen für die Schrift, fürs einfügen von Bildern und Links etc...
Woran liegt das ?


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (13. September 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Moin, wenn ich im erweiterten Modus antworten möchte, fehlen sämtliche Optionen für die Schrift, fürs einfügen von Bildern und Links etc...
> Woran liegt das ?


Im Benutzerkontrollzentrum unter "Einstellungen ändern" hast Du bei "Beitrags-/Nachrichten-Editor" die Option "Einfacher Editor" gewählt. Da solltest Du auf "Erweiterter Editor" wechseln


----------



## Rwk (13. September 2016)

Das hat geholfen, vielen Dank !


----------



## Defenz0r (14. September 2016)

*AW: [Feedback-Thread] Kritik/Fragen/Anregungen zu Werbung auf www.pcgameshardware.de*

Nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man achte auf den Nutzernamen in der Topbar.
Liegt an der Werbung...


----------



## Rarek (14. September 2016)

*AW: [Feedback-Thread] Kritik/Fragen/Anregungen zu Werbung auf www.pcgameshardware.de*

es liegt eher daran, dass dein Browser zu schmal ist, um alle Elemente in den Header zu bekommen


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2016)

*AW: [Feedback-Thread] Kritik/Fragen/Anregungen zu Werbung auf www.pcgameshardware.de*

Merkwürdig. Das wurde eigentlich schon gefixt. Der Bereich oben passt sich eigentlich dem Responsive-Verhalten der Seite an. Das funktioniert auch immer noch wunderbar im Chrome - und ja, bisher auch im FF. Hat übrigens nichts mit der Werbung zu tun, daher verschiebe ich die entsprechenden Beiträge in den passenden Thread. Unser Pixelschubser schaut sich das an.


*Edit* Ist behoben. Ggfs. dazu den Browser-Cache löschen (STRG + F5 oder STRG + R oder STRG + SHIFT + Entf und dann Daten löschen)  und die Seite neu laden.


----------



## Defenz0r (14. September 2016)

*AW: [Feedback-Thread] Kritik/Fragen/Anregungen zu Werbung auf www.pcgameshardware.de*

Nope ist nicht gefixt. Hab den Fehler schon seit Wochen.
Habs einmal mit und einmal ohne STRG + F5 Probiert.

Browser window width:1278
Browser window height:1290

Es wurden keine Tweaks oder sonstiges an Windows vorgenommen. Aktuell ist Antivir Avira installiert.
Hab auch keine Seiten blockiert usw. Anbieter ist Vodafone.
Firefox 48.0.2 Keine Erweiterungen, Standardeinstellungen.
Windows 10 x64 10.0.14393

Problem besteht auch mit aktuellem Chrome. *Nur bei der immowelt Werbung!*
Hab aber jetzt nicht die Lust immer darauf zu warten bis die kommt.....


Upload and Share Videos - Sendvid


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2016)

Ok, es passiert doch bei der Werbung und zwar wenn die Skyscraper (Banner rechts an der Seite) breiter sind, dann schiebt es oben das Menü zusammen und die Pixel-Abstände passen nicht mehr zur "Einklapp-Erkennung". Unser Pixelschubser schaut es sich an.  

Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2016)

So, jetzt aber ^^


----------



## Defenz0r (15. September 2016)

Ja, kanns bestaetigen. fixed.


----------



## Defenz0r (18. September 2016)

Fixen bitte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ja wiederlich!


----------



## Rarek (18. September 2016)

gehört zur Werbung  --> [Feedback-Thread] Kritik/Fragen/Anregungen zu Werbung im PCGHX-Forum


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen.Zuerstmal ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin weil ich keine Rubrik für allgemeine Fragen gefunden hab zu Forum.
Bin noch nich lange  hier,deshalb noch einiges ungewohnt hier,vorallem wenn man vorher in anderen Foren unterwegs war.
Nun aber zum Problem.Was muss ich tun damit mir neue Beiträge angezeigt werden und ich weiß das etwas neues zu einem Thread geschrieben wurde.Finde weder in der Hilfe noch was dazu noch kann ich nichts dazu einstellen in der Benutzerkontrolle.Unter Benachrichtigungen wird nie was angezeigt.Ich kenn das so das ein Beitrag farblich makiert wird was immer sehr gut zu erkennen war.
Auch das einfügen von Smileys scheint mir sehr umständlich gelöst ausser die für die Überschrift.Ist hier vielleicht nicht so gewünscht mit Smilys zu arbeiten Ka.Muss man das alles mit Sonderzeichen lösen?
Danke für die Hilfe und Euer Verständnis.
Denke mal falsch hier weil extreme Forum dann bitte verschieben.
Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2016)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Was muss ich tun damit mir neue Beiträge angezeigt werden und ich weiß das etwas neues zu einem Thread geschrieben wurde.


Du musst den Thread abonnieren. Das geht ganz oben unter "Themen-Optionen" manuell,  oder du kannst in den Einstellungen (ich müsste suchen wo genau)  einstellen dass automatisch jeder Thread abonniert wird in dem du schreibst. 


Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Auch das einfügen von Smileys scheint mir sehr umständlich gelöst ausser die für die Überschrift.Ist hier vielleicht nicht so gewünscht mit Smilys zu arbeiten Ka.Muss man das alles mit Sonderzeichen lösen?


Doch, hier wird sogar viel mehr mit Smileys gearbeitet als in anderen Foren, nach meiner Erfahrung.

Für Smileys gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.

Zuerst einmal gibt es hier mehrere verschiedene Texteditoren die du nutzen kannst,  ich glaube drei Stück insgesamt ? 
Die beiden komplexeren zeigen gleich am rechten Rand eine Smiley-Auswahl.
Den Standard-Editor kannst du ebenfalls irgendwo in den Einstellungen festlegen.

Ansonsten lernt man auch die gängigsten Smileys schnell auswendig, die meisten davon 

```
:D   :(    :)    etc
```
sind ja fast jedem geläufig und werden im normalen Text automatisch in grafische Smileys umgewandelt. 



Die Einstellungen findest du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=editoptions

oder manuell:
Auf deinem Profilnamen oben hovern, dann auf "Benutzerkontrollzentrum", dort links auf "Einstellungen ändern".



Edit:
Ganz vergessen: 
Wenn du Themen abonniert hast, kannst du sie an verschiedenen Stellen sehen:
Unter "Abonnierte Themen" siehst du alle Themen und es werden die markiert, wo es neue Beiträge gibt,  oder im Benutzerkontrollzentrum kannst du NUR die Themen mit neuen Beiträgen anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. September 2016)

Danke schonmal.Werde das mal durcharbeiten.Ist halt überall etwas anders gestaltet aber kein DingMan lernt ja nie aus


----------



## frEnzy (25. September 2016)

Ich habe seit etwa zwei Wochen eine offene Freundschaftsanfrage von einem anderen User, aber ich kann sie weder annehmen, noch ablehnen. Die Seite im Browser ignoriert meine Eingaben einfach. Das ist unabhängig vom Browser. Bei Firefox und Chrome passiert einfach nichts und der IE 11 hängt sich dafürkomplett auf, wenn ich die Seite mit der Freundschaftsanfrage auch nur öffne. Kann hier irgendein Admin die Anfrage löschen oder für mich beantworten, damit diese dauerhafte Benachrichtigung mal weg ist? Danke


----------



## Stryke7 (25. September 2016)

Hast du den Account den du annehmen/ablehnen willst auch markiert? 

Dieses seltsame Design ist für viele ein Stolperstein.


----------



## frEnzy (26. September 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, aber das hat nicht geholfen. Zumindest am PC. Vom Handy aus ging es dann aber. Seltsam...


----------



## BigBubby (27. September 2016)

Ein bischen arbeit für den pixelschubser.  Kommt von meinem galaxy s7 edge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: kleiner tipp beim ersten bild: da ist weiße schrift wo sie nicht hingehört.


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2016)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ein bischen arbeit für den pixelschubser.  Kommt von meinem galaxy s7 edge
> 
> Edit: kleiner tipp beim ersten bild: da ist weiße schrift wo sie nicht hingehört.



Da wir kein entsprechendes Test-Gerät haben: Welcher Browser ist das? Welche Android Version?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2016)

Hi ZAM, ich habe mal wieder etwas gefunden worüber du einen Fehler-Report mit Wichtigkeit "Irrelevant - Nie bearbeiten" verfassen kannst 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann ein User denn gleichzeitig online und gesperrt sein?


----------



## Defenz0r (28. September 2016)

Das heisst doch bloss das er mit Keuchheitsguertel online ist.
Das gibts doch mittlerweile als Smart Gadget das sich mit dem Forum verbindet


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Das heisst doch bloss das er mit Keuchheitsguertel online ist.
> Das gibts doch mittlerweile als Smart Gadget das sich mit dem Forum verbindet



Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Defenz0r (28. September 2016)

Ne, sollte nen Scherz sein.


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie kann ein User denn gleichzeitig online und gesperrt sein?



Ganz einfach: Er wurde gesperrt und war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch online. Man wird ja erst rausgeschmissen, wenn man eine Aktion im Forum versucht.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Er wurde gesperrt und war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch online. Man wird ja erst rausgeschmissen, wenn man eine Aktion im Forum versucht.



Sieht aus als hättest du da mehr Erfahrung als ich  
(dabei hatte ich sogar schon mal Zwangsurlaub ... schon eine Weile her)

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Defenz0r (28. September 2016)

Warum bekommt man den Zwangsurlaub?
Und welche Folgen hat es?


----------



## Rarek (28. September 2016)

wenn man sich nicht an die Forenregeln hält bekommt man Boardurlaub aka einen bann
die Folgen sind einfach: du kannst dich nicht weiter gegen die Regeln verhalten und das Forum ist sauberer ^^


so wäre zumindest meine kurze Kurzfassung


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hi ZAM, ich habe mal wieder etwas gefunden worüber du einen Fehler-Report mit Wichtigkeit "Irrelevant - Nie bearbeiten" verfassen kannst
> 
> Wie kann ein User denn gleichzeitig online und gesperrt sein?


Nennt sich Timeout. Diskrepanz zwischen Aktion und Anzeige.  Normal - kein Grund für einen Eingriff.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Oktober 2016)

Benutzt eigentlich irgendjemand den Terminkalender hier im Forum?  

Die Blogs sind auch beinahe tod ...


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Oktober 2016)

Hier gibt es einen Terminkalender? Fuer was brauch ich den hier im Forum? gibts da nicht Thunderbird und Outlook?


----------



## Rarek (1. Oktober 2016)

es gibt nen Kalender und Blogs? o.0


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Oktober 2016)

Danke dass ihr meine These stützt Jungs


----------



## Rarek (1. Oktober 2016)

wasn? ich nutze den Forenteil des Forums... warum sollte ich nach mehr suchen? zumal auch nicht grad blinkend oben am anfang des Boards steht, dass es sowas gibt 

weil dann wüsste ich dass es sowas gibt, würde es aber warscheinlich trotzdem nicht nutzen, denn meinen kalender habe ich im Handy und Blogs? da müsst ich jetze erstmal nach der Wortbedeutung suchen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Oktober 2016)

Hey, wir wären schon froh wenn ein paar Leute die Webseite zum Forum nutzen würden 
Blogs erscheinen im Schnitt aber immerhin fast wöchentlich – nur den Kalender würde ich als beinahe nutzloses VBB-Standardmerkmal bezeichnen. Die wirklich interessanten Termine dürfen wir ja nicht eintragen.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. Oktober 2016)

Warum nicht?


----------



## metalstore (4. Oktober 2016)

ich nehme mal an, das hängt mit den NDAs (=wichtige/interessante Termine) zusammen, die leider nicht genannt werden dürfen ?


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Benutzt eigentlich irgendjemand den Terminkalender hier im Forum?
> 
> Die Blogs sind auch beinahe tod ...



Den Terminkalender kannte ich auch noch nicht. Bin aber ja auch erst 9 Jahre hier 
Wobei der recht interessant ist: Es haben tatsächlich drei Forenmitglieder am 29. Februar Geburtstag 

Die Blogs überflieg ich ab und zu.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hey, wir wären schon froh wenn ein paar Leute die Webseite zum Forum nutzen würden
> Blogs erscheinen im Schnitt aber immerhin fast wöchentlich – nur den Kalender würde ich als beinahe nutzloses VBB-Standardmerkmal bezeichnen. Die wirklich interessanten Termine dürfen wir ja nicht eintragen.



Ihr könntet ja Releasetermine eintragen. Das wäre doch mal sinnvoll


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Oktober 2016)

Heft-Release? Das wäre tatsächlich möglich. Produkt-Releases aber eben meist erst eine Minute nach dem Release


----------



## metalstore (4. Oktober 2016)

Produkt-Releases angeben auf Grund von Gerüchten geht vermutlich auch nicht, falls sie auf den tatsächlichen Tag fallen sollten, oder?


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Heft-Release? Das wäre tatsächlich möglich. Produkt-Releases aber eben meist erst eine Minute nach dem Release



Wichtige Spiele und andere wichtige Releases, die vorher mit Datum bekannt sind. Ja, auch das Heft natürlich


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wichtige Spiele und andere wichtige Releases, die vorher mit Datum bekannt sind. Ja, auch das Heft natürlich


Das gibt es aber alles auf der www-Seite und wäre dann doppelte Pflegearbeit.


----------



## Defenz0r (4. Oktober 2016)

Wo ist das bitte doppelte Arbeit? Einfach einen Cronjob dafuer machen ?
Bzw die Releases aus einer DB automatisch einfuegen bei Bedarf?


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wo ist das bitte doppelte Arbeit? Einfach einen Cronjob dafuer machen ?


Dann mach mal 

Du unterschätzt hier gewaltig den Aufwand. Das CMS ist kein mysql-Geschrammel, zudem unabhängig von der Foren-DB und notwendigerweise verzweigt strukturiert. D.h. das ist kein in 30 Minuten runtergeschriebenes Cronjob-Script, sondern ein mehrtägiges Projekt, vor allem in Sachen Konzeptionionierung. Denn wenn ich hier schon lese "Welche Einträge überhaupt", das muss alles festgezurrt sein und vor allem auch automatisiert ermittelbar. Dazu noch die Analyse der Calendar-functions, weil es hier keinen Datamanager für das Modul gibt. Das Format am Ende muss klar sein und dann kommt erst die Umsetzung + Test.

Und manuell an zwei Stellen Listen pflegen will ehrlich gesagt sicher auch niemand.


----------



## rabe08 (23. März 2017)

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier richtig ist, aber Frage zu einem kleinen Problem:

habe gerade eine Usernews erstellt. In der Überschrift (Cebit Zukünftig im Juni) gibt es ein Problem mit der Codierung des Umlautes "ü". Im Text sind die Umlaute kein Problem. Bei mir, clientseitig, läuft alles auf UTF8. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Laudian (23. März 2017)

Das Problem ist den Admins seit Langem bekannt, nur leider die Ursache nicht... Das Problem scheint quer durch alle Browser und Betriebssysteme zufällig aufzutreten. Wenn du das irgendwie reproduzieren kannst, gerne her mit den Infos.

Den Titel habe ich jetzt erst einmal angepasst^^


----------



## rabe08 (23. März 2017)

Vielen Dank! Sieht so besser aus. Ich schau mal vorsichtig, ob ich was rausfinde.


----------



## Blechbuex (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo letzter Beitrag von 2017 ??
Ich möchte einen BUG melden.

Nachdem ich auf die Glocke geklickt habe um mir einen "Gefällt mir" anzuschauen,landete ich irgentwo im Thread,nur war nirgentwo mein Beitrag zu sehen.
lg
rider


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2018)

Was für eine Glocke meinst du?

*Edit* Achso, die Nachrichtenhinweise. 
Wo passiert das? Im Forum, oder auf der Hauptseite? Und wann landest du "Irgendwo im Thread", wenn du den Beitrag in der Gefällt mir Übersicht klickst oder schon beim Klick bei der "Glocke" ?
Welchen Browser nutzt du?


----------

